# Israeli Settlers Teach Their Children To Kill Early



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early.


Israelis settlers teach their children to kill early | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
















The Day the Zionist Settlers Paid Us a Visit

"It was an ordinary day, or maybe it wasn&#8217;t. I don&#8217;t remember any particular events that&#8217;s day, maybe because it was just another summer day or maybe because the events that followed erased any memory I had of everything else that happened that day. That evening my sister and I had a fight over something, most probably trivial as usual, and me being stubborn as usual, declared I won&#8217;t talk to my sister anymore, refused to have any dinner and went to bed too early even for chicken despite all the pleading and all efforts from my grandmother, uncles and aunts to resolve the conflict peacefully. After sometime of fuming and secretly cursing, I eventually fell asleep. I was awakened sometime later by loud sounds of banging. I jumped off the mattress (we all slept on the floor, there were no beds) and ran to the sitting room. There I saw everyone awake and wearing their day attire. I looked at the window and to my astonishment saw that it was still dark outside. &#8220;What is wrong? Where are you all going?&#8221; I asked as I moved from one person to the other and very much aware of the continuous sounds of gunshots, hand grenades and screams outside. &#8220;The settlers have attacked!&#8221; someone answered me.

And it wasn&#8217;t any kind of settlers, but the fanatic terrorists of Kiryat Arba&#8217;. &#8220;Where are you all going?&#8221; I asked. &#8220;To defend the refugee camp, to defend our homes&#8221; they were saying. They were all ready to leave and were distributing themselves as to which street or to which neighborhood everyone was to go. It was obvious this wasn&#8217;t the first time they had to go through this and it wasn&#8217;t the first settler attack nor was it to be last, and most probably what happened in my grandparents house happened in every other house in the refugee camp. They were so used to such attacks that all the &#8220;organization&#8221; was done in a few minutes. And to any Zionist reading this, I will have to disappoint you and say that they strictly refused to let any of us children out of the house, despite begging and pleading to go out with everyone else and participate in defending the refugee camp. We were told to stay in the house, to hide and be careful as to who we allow inside the house. So, next time you Zionists go cry: Palestinian send their children to get killed, keep reading and you&#8217;ll see how much Zionist colonists love their children.

So, with the exception of us children, everyone else went out to the streets and alleys to defend our homes, even my elderly grandmother, who without a word snatched a tree stem hidden behind the couch and declared: I am going to the west entrance to defend my daughter&#8217;s house. My aunt lived there with her little children and the idea that her house was located exactly at the west entrance of the refugee camp, exposed to the attackers and one of the first houses they would encounter when attempting to storm the refugee camp, brought fear to everyone who had witnessed settler violence, especially that of the Kiryat Arba&#8217; terrorists. We sat in the empty house with the lights off so the settlers don&#8217;t shoot in our direction. We could hear the loud shouting and singing of the settlers accompanied by shooting and loud banging. It was as if everything around us was shaking; the walls, the windows, the chairs, the whole house and the neighbouring ones. We could also hear the sound of people running along the small alley behind our house. They were all heading towards the main Jerusalem-Hebron road that passes in front of the refugee camp. At some point, we sneaked to the windows and keeping our heads low we watched as the settles went on with their macabre celebration: There were settlers, many of them, armed, laughing, shouting and shooting at the houses, vandalizing and destroying the cars parked in front of the refugee camp. There were women and children present. They had brought their families with them to joint in the attack on sleeping Palestinian families. There were also Israeli occupation soldiers present who instead of stopping the settlers from shooting were actually assisting them and directing their gun towards the refugee camp. Instead of stopping the Zionist who had come at midnight to attack sleeping Palestinian families, the IOF were shooting at the Palestinians who started throwing stones at the fully-armed settlers."


And so it was: stones against a rain of bullets and tear gas canisters. And while they were shooting, the Zionist settlers were singing and chanting. If this isn&#8217;t lust for blood, if this isn&#8217;t celebrating murder, I don&#8217;t know what it. And the Zionists who keep claiming Palestinians send their children to be killed in demos, had brought their children with them to join in the attack, they had brought them with them to teach them &#8220;how to love thy neighbour&#8221; and &#8220;how to make peace with thy neighbor&#8221;. They wanted to show their children what being a Zionist is all about and how to deal with Palestinian civilians &#8216;a la Zionist way. I remember asking some friends from Dheisheh about this years later and being told that often when the settlers of Kiryat Arba&#8217; attack the refugee camp they bring their wives and children with them. When I asked about their thoughts as to why the settlers did such a thing, they answered: so when Palestinians go out to defend their homes and throw stones at the armed attackers, the settlers would use their wives and children as human shields and so that the Palestinians would stop throwing stones considering there were children. I was told that they saw more than once how the children were standing in the first row in front of the adult settlers. So, the settlers would use their children to stop Palestinians from throwing stones at them, but these same settlers wouldn&#8217;t hesitate a minute to shoot a Palestinian child. Judging from the sound of bullets and tear gas canisters flying all around us and the banging and the rejoicing and judging from the holes in the houses and cars and the shattered windows we found everywhere the next day, it was obvious that the settlers didn&#8217;t give a damn how many they kill or who they kill, i.e. whether a child, woman or adult. They were just aiming to kill. Fortunately, and maybe should I say miraculously, no one was killed, but not because the settlers didn&#8217;t &#8220;mean any real harm&#8221;. It was because the Palestinians had been used to such terror attacks and knew how best to keep themselves and their children safe: upon an attack all house lights immediately go off, movement inside houses is only when there is a necessity and while bowing down so one doesn&#8217;t get hit by a bullet flying through the windows, and those who leave to fend off the settlers know the streets and the alleys as the back of their hands and thus have the upper hand. Every time the Israeli occupation army commits a massacre in the middle of the night, or raids a Palestinian village or town in the middle of the night, or bombards Gaza in the middle of the night, I remember the midnight settler attacks on Dheisheh. These cowards chose the time when Palestinians are asleep in their homes, the time they believe when most Palestinians are not in a state to defend themselves and their homes. But they are mistaken; a Palestinian is always ready to defend his/her family, his home and his land."

http://avoicefrompalestine.wordpress.com/2010/09/06/the-day-the-zionist-settlers-paid-us-a-visit/

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early.
> 
> 
> Israelis settlers teach their children to kill early | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Another of your Midsummers Night Dreams?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwww, isn't that special - Sherri located another hate speech blog to stoke her own murderous hatred.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww, isn't that special - Sherri located another hate speech blog to stoke her own murderous hatred.



What would the world be without people like you defending today's Jewish Nazis in Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories?

I can only dream of such a world!

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww, isn't that special - Sherri located another hate speech blog to stoke her own murderous hatred.


Of course, never will Sherri talk about those terrible Muslim cartoons which are shown regularly on T.V. to Palestinian children and teaches them to hate the Jews.  I imagine that is because Muslims are not allowed to say anything bad against other Muslims.  I wonder if Sherri can tell us if those who are female and kill a Jew expect to be also rewarded in that Big Cathouse in the Sky?  
http://www.palwatch.org/STORAGE/special reports/Kill_A_Jew.pdf


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwwwwww, isn't that special - Sherri located another hate speech blog to stoke her own murderous hatred.
> ...



Aren't you ever the charitable humanitarian pacifist:  slander me with horriffic lying labels, and wish I'd disappear.  LOL!

I thought you said on here that you HATE people slapping labels on others, that it's just an excuse to justify hating on 'em.  

And guess what you just did in that post I've quoted???

HYPOCRITE.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwwwwww, isn't that special - Sherri located another hate speech blog to stoke her own murderous hatred.
> ...


Why, Sherri, we all dream of a world without the Muslim Nazis who think nothing of murdering non Muslims as well as Muslims of different sects.  Meanwhile, Sherri, why not hop over to Egypt and help your people out.  They are hankering to kill a load of Christian Copts.  Imagine threatening to kill ten million Copts over a film!!!
Islamists Threaten To Exterminate Egypt&#8217;s 10 Million Coptic Christians Over Film


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2012)

I didn't even mention Israel or 'territories':  I simply pointed out that you gravitate to biased blogs for your "sources", and that you harbor a virulent hatred.

That's simply stating my opinions, which in this case are factual.  

It'd be nice if you quit lying about what I've said in my posts.  It'd also be intelligent, since my words are right there to prove you lied.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

This article collects multiple incidents of settler violence, which has a long history in Palestine, excerpts of article are included below:

1983: On 26.07.1983 a group of Zionist colonists protected by Israeli soldiers raided the Hebron University campus and the lecture rooms, shooting and throwing hand grenades randomly. 3 Palestinians were killed and 22 injured. The 3 martyrs are: Said Iddin Hasan Dabri (39 yrs), Jamal Asad Nazzal (29 yrs) and Samih Ammour (26 yrs).

1988: Beita: An example of Zionist terrorism and Israeli response to it
 On 8:30 of the morning of 06.04.1988 a group of Zionist colonists from Elon Moreh stopped outside the Palestinian village of Beita. The group consisted of children and their armed guards. One Palestinian resident, Tayseer, tried dissuading the settlers from entering the village and offered to show them an alternative road around the village. The Zionists refused and by that time, some villagers who were working in the fields had gathered to see what the colonists wanted. One armed Zionist guard, Rumain Aldubi  who was a known fanatic and violent colonist, ordered the residents of Beita to leave. As Tayseer turned to leave, the guard shot him in the stomach and the leg. He then continued shooting around him and killed Mousa daoud Bani Shamsi (20 yrs). The colonists then went down to the village and were met by the rest of Beita villagers who had heard the shooting and come to investigate. Some residents wanted to keep the colonists till the Israeli occupation forces came and hand over the murderers of Mousa to the IOF. Others were in favour of letting them go. The guard Aldubi began shooting again and killed Hatem Fayez Ahmad Jaber (22 yrs). According to the residents, one of the settler children, Tirza Porat, tried stopping Aldubi from shooting saying that what he was terrible. She tried grabbing his gun from him and he shot her. Bani Shamsis mother who was present hit Aldubi on the head. When he fell unconscious to the ground, the resident took his gun and that of the other guard and laid them on the ground until the IOF came. In the meantime the residents took care of the children and protected them. When the Israeli occupation army finally arrived, it was 10:30.

Beita was declared a closed military area. Then the IOF turned the village school into a detention centre and detained hundreds of residents. Isam Abdel Halim Mohammad (15 yrs), was shot dead by the IOF as he fled the village during the arrest campaign. On the same day tens of olive trees were uprooted and 5 Palestinian homes were blown up. The IOF told reporters at the time that they couldnt establish a direct link between the killing of the settler girl and the demolished houses, i.e. the houses were chosen randomly to be demolished as a collective punishment for the village for a murder the villagers didnt commit. Another 8 Palestinian houses were blown up the next day even after an Israeli military report found that it was in fact Aldubis gun that killed the girl. The Israeli army report confirmed that the bullet in the girls head was from Aldubis gun, the same gun that killed the two other Palestinians as well. The report noted that when the guns were grabbed by the Palestinians their magazines were empty. It also confirmed that the Palestinians had in fact protected the settler children. Israel also deported 6 Palestinians from the village as a further collective punishment for a murder committed by a settler. Even after the release of the Israeli military report, the Zionists continued accusing the Palestinians of killing the girl and stealing the guns from the guards. Israeli politicians, settler leaders and others called for revenge and for a brutal action against the Palestinians of Beita. Israeli minister of religious affairs at the time said that Beita doesnt exist on the map anymore and that a settlement called Tirza Porat should be built in its place.

No Zionist colonist was ever punished for the murder of the 3 Palestinian residents of Beita.

1990: On 08.10.1990, some 200,000 Zionist colonists marched to Al-Aqsa mosuque. Assisted by Israeli occupation soldiers, the fanatic settlers starting shooting randomly at the unarmed Palestinians and using machine guns and gas bombs. Israeli helicopters participated in the massacre from the air. The massacre lasted 35 minutes during which at least 17 Palestinians were killed and some 900 injured, most of the wounds being in the head and in the heart. 

1994: On 25.02.1994, Zionist colonist Baruch Goldstein, a leader of the fanatic terror organization Kach, entered the Ibrahimi mosque in Hebron and killed 29 Palestinian worshippers during dawn prayer. The shooting lasted 10 minutes during which the IOF soldiers stationed outside the mosque did not intervene to stop the massacre, instead they closed the doors of the mosque and prevented worshippers from escaping. After the massacre was over, the IOF soldiers, together with more Zionist colonists, entered the mosques and started shooting at those still alive inside. Another 30 Palestinian were killed by the IOF and Zionist colonists either while trying to provide medical help to those in the mosque, during the funerals of the massacre martyrs, or during protests against the massacre.

On 17.07.1994, Zionist colonists and Israeli occupation soldiers opened fire at Palestinians waiting at the Erez checkpoint. 11 Palestinians were killed and over 200 injured.

1996: On 15.10.1996 Zayid Fathi, 13 yrs, from Yabad, Jenine, was kidnapped by zionist settlers as he was walking home from school and brutally beaten. On the same day, another group of settlers in the Nablus area attacked 4 palestinian children and brutally beat them. One of the children, Mahmoud Bajawi, was beaten unconscious. On 24.10.1996 settlers set dogs at a group of Palestinian children on their way to school. On 27.10.1996 settlers beat Sahar Abdel Raouf Al-Muhtasib, 12 yrs, while Israeli soldiers watched......


Zionist Settlers: A Long History of Terrorism | My Palestine

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 15, 2012)

Sherri, that's not an 'article' - it's an entry in a blog.  No more 'authoritative' or 'reliable' than any post by a poster on a chat board.

Are you so stupid you don't know the difference?  Or so single-minded in your drive to demonize Israelis that you simply do not care?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Sherri claims her Christian beliefs do not allow her to condemn others ... unless, of course, the others happen to be Joooos in which case any camel crap from any website will do.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> I didn't even mention Israel or 'territories':  I simply pointed out that you gravitate to biased blogs for your "sources", and that you harbor a virulent hatred.
> 
> That's simply stating my opinions, which in this case are factual.
> 
> It'd be nice if you quit lying about what I've said in my posts.  It'd also be intelligent, since my words are right there to prove you lied.



Sherri clearly doesn't care. She is here to express her hate and is more than willing to lie for her "cause" because the truth just doesn't get the job done.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, that's not an 'article' - it's an entry in a blog.  No more 'authoritative' or 'reliable' than any post by a poster on a chat board.
> 
> Are you so stupid you don't know the difference?  Or so single-minded in your drive to demonize Israelis that you simply do not care?



Answer: all of the above.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> I didn't even mention Israel or 'territories':  I simply pointed out that you gravitate to biased blogs for your "sources", and that you harbor a virulent hatred.
> 
> That's simply stating my opinions, which in this case are factual.
> 
> It'd be nice if you quit lying about what I've said in my posts.  It'd also be intelligent, since my words are right there to prove you lied.



*EDIT:  Publishing your own name in a post is your business but, do NOT use the real names of members you are replying to!  *,

All of these incidences of settler attacks I am addressing have been extensively documented by human rights groups in reports and many appear in documents on the UNISPAL website.

The article I discussed in my last post and the settler attacks addressed there are documented in records of the human rights group I provide a link to below.

Palestinian Center for Human Rights

The hatefulness of the illegal settlers is FACT, and the Jewish settler children are taught to hate and kill Palestinians from their childhoods.

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even mention Israel or 'territories':  I simply pointed out that you gravitate to biased blogs for your "sources", and that you harbor a virulent hatred.
> ...



Camel crap. 
They are taught, however, to be prepared at all times lest a few of your "peaceful" Arab buddies sneak into their community intending to slit a few throats.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 15, 2012)

Who really cares? When the rapture comes Jews will just be fodder for the souls of good Christians.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, that's not an 'article' - it's an entry in a blog.  No more 'authoritative' or 'reliable' than any post by a poster on a chat board.
> ...



SAYIT,

The OP is an eyewitness writing what was personally observed by this individual in a settler attack on Palestinians. There is no better evidence of what happened at any given time or place then a person observing it, reporting on the incident.

The second link I referenced, the settler attacks were documented by human rights groups and the link to their website is provided in the article.

Palestinian Center for Human Rights

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



*EDIT*,

Settler attacks on Palestinians have been documented and I am simply addressing some of these incidents. This has nothing to do with "condemnation."

Sherri


----------



## Politico (Sep 15, 2012)

Start em' young. That's what my dad always said.


----------



## October (Sep 15, 2012)

Irrelevant. Sadly each side teaches their children to hate and kill.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 15, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Who really cares? When the rapture comes Jews will just be fodder for the souls of good Christians.



Salt Jones,

Well, you just keep believing in that Rapture of yours that no Christians believed in for the first 1800 years of Christianity, and I will keep believing in Jesus and simply following His teachings.

And I and many others do care about settler children presently being taught to hate and kill and oppose it.

Sherri


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 15, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



No he isn't. He's a fat, ugly Nazi slimeball sitting at his keyboard posting lies for hungry Nazi sluts to swallow whole. Evidently you swallow.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

sherri    you provided not a scintilla of information indicating that  Settler children are  "being taught to hate and kill"    ie   YOU LIED in the classical manner of  filthy and disgusting, reacist, murderous criminals who INVENT LIBELS   in order to justify  genocides and pogroms and lynchings.    If you had any supporting evidence at all that the children of settlers are being TAUGHT TO MURDER ------you would have presented it.    On the other hand there is extensive evidence and PROOF  that the children of  the UMMAH     ARE being systemcatically taught to  ADULATE and  EMULATE   those who slit the throats of infants and to ADULATE AND EMULATE  sluts who tie bombs to their stinking asses for the sake of the murders you so enjoy


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Who really cares? When the rapture comes Jews will just be fodder for the souls of good Christians.
> ...



Yeah, sure you do.
Video: Palestinian Children&#8217;s Show Brainwashing Kids to Hate Jews | American Freedom


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...




Should we all hold our breaths waiting for sherri to come up with comparable propaganda created by the  "zionist setters"   as the libel making---lover of throat slitters  CLAIMS?


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Who really cares? When the rapture comes Jews will just be fodder for the souls of good Christians.
> ...



I don't believe in any god. I was pointing out the reason for Christian love of the Jews.


----------



## October (Sep 16, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



We are suppose to love every one. Even the Jews who rejected and had our Lord crucified.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 16, 2012)

October said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Jews today had your lord crucified? Really?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early.
> 
> 
> Israelis settlers teach their children to kill early | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early.
> ...



A few pictures don't mean anything....these are all kids of literal militants as well.....I never use pictures to claim something is true its stupid


----------



## Lipush (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Obviously Sherri does, though. I'm simply playing on her own level.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



She makes good points but the picture dont mean everything....you were still being on your IDF part timer level earlier


----------



## Lipush (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I'm an army brat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sue me.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Brat and pussy , haha remember when you told me how scared you were in the gaza war?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



In how many wars did you participate?

And of course I was afraid, it was war. Only fools and liars are not afraid in times of war.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sherri uses   Sheherazade style  creative writing in her silly attempt to  PROVE----the libelous line of propaganda crap that heads this depraved thread.----not a scintilla of actual evidence


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

PCHR is NOT a group which even pretends to be objective or impartial.

And as long as anyone is making blanket claims about an entire group, they are going to be wrong.  

Assuredly there IS violence by SOME settlers against Arabs - and that is exactly as wrong as Arab violence against Jews.  

But while anyone is making extravagant claims that "settler = fanatic maniac",  they are NOT contributing to any peaceful resolution.  Nor are they helping by telling whoppers like pretending that the murderers of the Fogels - who have BRAGGED about their heinous killings! - were 'innocent'.

IF one wishes to pretend they believe ALL human life has equal value, they could only decry the murder of children in their beds *no matter whose children they were*


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> [82nd
> 
> Brat and pussy , haha remember when you told me how scared you were in the gaza war?



BIK, my husband is an American retired soldier who was part of our 82nd ABN and the 25thDiv during his active duty career.  He was in al- Dammam during Desert whatever and he was scared then.

Soldiers are not brave because they do what they must without fear:  they are brave because they do in spite of the fear.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Sherri uses   Sheherazade style  creative writing in her silly attempt to  PROVE----the libelous line of propaganda crap that heads this depraved thread.----not a scintilla of actual evidence



irosie91,

Have you ever watched a trial?

Have you ever participated in a trial?

The best evidence to prove something did happen or did not happen is a witness testifying as to what they observed.

My OP is the writings of a Palestinian child who saw settlers violently attack a refugee camp, with their children accompanying them.

And settler attacks on Palestinians are documented daily by human rights groups.

Does the sun rise each day? 

It is as certain that settlers and their children attack Palestinians, as the sun rising each day is, to those with eyes that see, that is.

Sherri


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Sherri uses   Sheherazade style  creative writing in her silly attempt to  PROVE----the libelous line of propaganda crap that heads this depraved thread.----not a scintilla of actual evidence



Naaaah, I think she's more like Nixon in style.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

the Settlements in Occupied Palestine, filled with Jewish Religious extremists, taught "kill them first, says the Torah." What a testimony for Judaism these girls are?

"Tapuach, red poppies in bloom, a sharp wind. The settlement sits atop a hillside above Highway 60 on the West Bank. Established by Kahanists and Yemenites, Tapuach is now home to an assortment of new IsraelisKazakhs, Russians, Peruvians. It was the Friday before Purim and Moriya was sitting on a blue couch in the front yard of her familys ranch house across from the town playground, painting her fingernails purple. A few years ago, Gillian had met Moriya, who of course knew of Maale Levona. Her younger sister Roni was a student there. Moriya had been too homesick to stick it outMaale Levona is a boarding schoolbut she considers herself almost an honorary graduate. Her Facebook friends are nearly all Maale Levona girls.

Moriya, who is 19, was wearing blue balloon pants, a turquoise-and-silver nose ring, and a silver Star of David around her neck emblazoned with Meir Kahanes famous emblema thumb rising out of a tight fist. Roni is 14. Her nail polish was blue, and she was wearing a Snoopy T-shirt and a wooden pendant etched with the Hebrew words: Kahane was right. Theyre fighters, these girls, each in their different way. We called him after Benjamin Zeev Chai, said Moriya of her 6-year-old brother. Benjamin Kahane, the son of Meir Kahane who was killed, was her fathers best friend, she said. A lot of her fathers friends were killed, she said, as she handed Benjy a candy. One of them is still in prison for killing a Palestinian.

I was depressed all this week. I cant smile, she said. It had been only seven days since the murder of the Fogel family, who lived down the road. The mother, Ruthi, was Ronis teacher. As Tamar, the Fogels 12-year-old daughter, told reporters, around midnight she came home from a Bnei Akiva youth meeting to find her mother Ruthi lying in a pool of blood and her home the site of a massacreher mother, father, two younger brothers, and 3-month-old sister all slaughtered with knives. Two of her younger brothers survived.

This week was crazy, Moriya told me taking me inside to the living room to see her Facebook page on the family computer. Look my friend writes: Dont be sad. Dont give the thugs what they want. 

Then Roni said that the day after the murder, everyone in Tapuach went down to the junction and threw rocks at Arabs. We all wanted revenge. We just wont cry and feel sorry for ourselves. We will do something about it. You know? If someone comes to kill you, then you kill them first, says the Torah. Tapuach was notorious for price tag vengeancewhich is nothing new in outlying settlements where Jewish vigilantes have been known to take the law into their hands. What was new to me was the vigorous and organized participation of adolescent girls."


Teenage Settlers Reshape the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict &ndash; Tablet Magazine


Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

Notice that the racist and mendacious sherri   lied in a gross and depraved manner typical of the scum of her ilk.      The most GROSS OF SCUM  ----so eagerly grope in the dung of their  "creed"   that they blatantly misquote the words of the victims of their endless hatred.      The depraved hater   Sherri CLAIMS  that the Torah  ( a word holy to the jesus she claims as her model)  instructs   "KILL THEM FIRST"     when in fact it instructs-----"if you know that your enemy is planning to kill you and yours----rise up and make a plan to kill them before they attack"     The concept is simple -----people not only have a right to defend themselves----but an OBLIGATION        Sherri distorts as do all those of her disgusting ilk-----even the words that Jesus read publically in the synagogues of  Israel 2000 years ago  and which his own chosen style of judaism -----PHARASAICAL   ----advocated      Interestingly enough-----that style is the basis of his entrance into the Temple Court yard to oppose the "money changers"        so to get rid of THE FOREIGN BUSINESS INTERESTS IN THE TEMPLE COURT YARD-------ie ---trash like sherri.     The fight with the money changers is one of the most frequnetly cited distortions invented  by the murderers of the first, second and third Reichs


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

"It is as certain that settlers and their children attack Palestinians, as the sun rising each day is, to those with eyes that see, that is."

Ah yes, "the humble humanitarian pacifist who judges no one" asserts yet again that only she and her very own ilk can see things clearly.......  That's not a statement of her perceived superiority of everyone else, now is it?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

Again - pretending as Sherri does that every last settler is a fanatic eager to shed Arab blood is NOT making any contribution to improving the situation for anyone.

But then I don't suppose Sherri really cares about anything beyond demonizing Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Again - pretending as Sherri does that every last settler is a fanatic eager to shed Arab blood is NOT making any contribution to improving the situation for anyone.
> 
> But then I don't suppose Sherri really cares about anything beyond demonizing Jews.




She does it to please  her  "god"      who she mendaciously compares to the famous Pharisee jews of 2000 years ago        it is sickening


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You weren't in any war quit acting like you had an airforce bombing you....or you went into combat.....haha if you think that's war...then wow....it was just an Israeli 22day shelling of gaza...I've been in war but never participated I'm only 3 years old still


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Again - pretending as Sherri does that every last settler is a fanatic eager to shed Arab blood is NOT making any contribution to improving the situation for anyone.
> 
> But then I don't suppose Sherri really cares about anything beyond demonizing Jews.



All 600,000+ illegal settlers in the OPT, that includes East Jerusalem, live every single day of their lives on lands unlawfully, in violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention. I think embracing such a life of Criminality, being a war criminal like that, day in and day out,  does something to one's mind. and raising yolur children to live a life of crime like that, it has its effects. And so that is what is produced, we see the children produced by these illegal settlers in Girls at War, Jewish illegal settler childen who follow terrorists like Kahane.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

Poor Sherri!  She has some delusion about having some moral authority........  she doesn't even know that the GC doesn't apply here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Poor Sherri!  She has some delusion about having some moral authority........  she doesn't even know that the GC doesn't apply here.



Leah is so stupid, she does not even know Israel is a Signatory to the Fourth Geneva Convention.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

you do not  "think"    sherri       you spit  islamo nazi propagaganda       I was never a fan of Kahane----even when he was agitating a bit way back in the  1960s   in New York City-------but since that time I have encountered people who knew him from childhood         The bottom line is that he was a FAR FAR better person than are you.    Your mentioning his name is actually nauseating------as is your mentioning the name of   the Pharisee rabbi    Jesus of Nazareth.   An interesting reality is that the two ----were,  in many ways,     SIMILAR IN VIEW POINT AND PERSONALITY-----very similar.
Jesus was a criminal from the view point of the  ROMANS AND THE SADDUCEES      and lived a criminal life according to their definitions of crime.    His agitating actions ----were motivated by that which motivated   KAHANE


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



And you know this person, and know he is telling the truth?  Ok...........didn't think so.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

The most inaccurate accounts of any event are those of a player in a conflict -----regarding the ENEMY----and even more inaccurate   are the    NGO  "human rights"   career propagandaists.      I wonder how  sherri did on the standard   SAT exams       ---especially on the test of VOCABULARLY-----she should review the words    "dispassionate"     "disinterested"     "objective"       etc etc             for the record     sherri       NGO's and Participants in a conflict are    NONE OF THE ABOVE  especially in a time frame close to the event


----------



## toastman (Sep 16, 2012)

Let me put it simple for you Sherri. During the 6 day war in 1967, Israel captured the West Bank. Remember, this was a war of self defense. The Palestinians were also part of that war, attacking and killing Jews. Once Israel was done kicking Arab butt, the attacking countries REFUSED to surrender, so OF COURSE Israel kept the West Bank !!  This is how war works. 

To the victor goes the spoils


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Sherri!  She has some delusion about having some moral authority........  she doesn't even know that the GC doesn't apply here.
> ...



And Sherri is still unable to realize that Israel's being a signatory to the GC or not is irrelevant when the GC is irrelevant - poor thing, she hasn't addressed the point at all!


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You consider those deaths to be fodder for your propaganda mill and as tragic as those deaths were, the war was a direct response to a Hezbollah attack on Israel.
The good news is that since the war ended the border has been so quiet you can hear a pin drop. In that regard the war may actually be saving lives today. 
I'm sure that news just ruined your day.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri uses   Sheherazade style  creative writing in her silly attempt to  PROVE----the libelous line of propaganda crap that heads this depraved thread.----not a scintilla of actual evidence
> ...



Yeah, and everybody knows that just like the Internet, people only testify to the truth, right?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




I have witnessed trials----I have served as an expert witness in many----not very important  trials        Someone once said   "you are born alone, you die alone and you TESTIFY   alone"       I have testified.     One takes an oath  "TO TELL THE TRUTH"      and then is seated ALONE  knowing that telling a LIE  is a FELONY----One testfies and then one testimony is tested under CROSS EXAMINATION ------remember     a "LIE"  is a felony         Anyone can say anything to a news reporter or as an  NGO worker.  Sherri expresses herself as though her only real experience in life has been watching cartoons and reading fairly tales


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Sherri!  She has some delusion about having some moral authority........  she doesn't even know that the GC doesn't apply here.
> ...


Who is Leah?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...





> when the GC is irrelevant



Cool, then any Palestinian attacks against Israelis is* not* illegal.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep - 'not' illegal the same way Haifa isn't within Israel's borders.......


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Correct Tinmore. And the can of Whoop Ass the IDF hands the "Resistance Fighters" is not illegal either. You win a seegar.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Evidently someone that Sherri is obsessed with.......


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Yep - 'not' illegal the same way Haifa isn't within Israel's borders.......





> the same way Haifa isn't within Israel's borders



It is not. Look it up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



And that means that all that terrorist propaganda out of Israel is a big lie.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Try again  Tinny----even though a "state of war"  exists---by virtue of islamic poliicy of Imperialist adventurism and triumphalism  between  the people who fraudulently call themselves  "palestinians"-----your favored mode of "battle which includes slitting the throats of infants is STILL TERRORISM         there is no question that the islamic age of GLORIOUS CONQUEST was accomplished using your preferred methods -----DESCRIBING THEM AS TERRORISM IS NOT A LIE      nor is describing the atrocities that provide you with so much pleasure   "illegal"


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



And that might be true if there was any.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 16, 2012)

Show me the map you're using Tinny......  I've linked to mine earlier.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 16, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Show me the map you're using Tinny......  I've linked to mine earlier.



Indeed, you used a map of the 1949 armistice lines that are specifically not to be political or territorial borders.

Post a map showing Israel's real borders. Haifa is not in there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a You Tube video of those hate filled Jewish settler children, stoning human rights workers. 

The values of Judaism are being taught to the next generation in those illegal settlements, I guess.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaiUE-wkE4U]Teaching Israeli Children Hate - YouTube[/ame]

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

sherri found a picture of a jewish child throwing rocks       How exciting for  Sherri       She CLAIMS that the child was TAUGHT TO THROW ROCKS  --------but provides no evidence at all that her claim is true      I wonder if she considers the possibility that the child has seen arabs throwing rocks at the heads of both infant and elderly jews all his life------and is doing what children do ------doing it  BACK


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^^ lol

Sherri is doing exactly what the pro Israeli people do against muslims.....

So it's fair


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^ lol
> 
> Sherri is doing exactly what the pro Israeli people do against muslims.....
> 
> So it's fair



wrong   Sherrie is doing what Imam pigs in masjids do   during the filthy   KHUTBAH JUMAAT     They  claim that   jews and christians do what MUSLIMS do.
There are are thousands of recordings of the IMAM pigs spewing filth against     jews and christians and anything  "not muslim" ------Jews engaged in that kind of filth-----sherri would be able to cite recordings too------she cannot and neither can you.   There are thousands of recordings of filthy jihadist SLUTS  dancing with delight because their ummah "brothers"  slit the throats of  "kaffir" infants    You and sherri can only WISH that jews would engage in like depravity


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ lol
> ...



You just did .....way to prove my point


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




I danced ?     nope----I did not dance ---and certainly not like the filthy sluts did in TOULOUSE FRANCE in celebration of the fact that one of their JIHADIST BROTHERS had grabbed a four year old girl by her hair      and shot her brains out in order to please  "al nabi"


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

^^^^

What does the Toulouse attack have to with this? 

Asbsolutely nothing


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What does the Toulouse attack have to with this?
> 
> Asbsolutely nothing



It has EVERYTHING to do with your creed and beliefs and customs    Boys do that which makes them a HERO in the eyes of the girls -----in the societies of the UMMAH the girls love a boy who grabs four year old  KAFIRAHS   and blows her brains out     Boys LOVE TO SEE GIRLS DANCING IN PRAISE OF THEIR ACTIONS       The pigs who got out of Israeli jails after murdering children----in exchange for  SHALIT   are not considered criminals in the UMMAH      they are GREAT HEROES.   This situation ecourages more of the pigs and pimps of the ummah in the comission of more and more murders and more and more depravity


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



Irosie shut the fuck up you moron....he was a madman....and I never praised that attack idiot....

And more fucking lies the people exchanged in the shalit deal didn't kill children....Israel let them out anyway stupid bitch .....blame Netanyahu


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

The International Court of Justice has held all lands Israel took possession of in 1967 are held by Israel under Occupation under international law.

This is from the legal Advisory Opinion of The International Court Of Justice on the Illegality of the Wall,  from 2004:

"The territories situated between the Green Line (see paragraph 72
above) and the former eastern boundary of Palestine under the Mandate
were occupied by Israel in 1967 during the armed conflict between Israel
and Jordan. Under customary international law, these were therefore
occupied territories in which Israel had the status of occupying Power.
Subsequent events in these territories, as described in paragraphs 75 to 77
above, have done nothing to alter this situation. All these territories
(including East Jerusalem) remain occupied territories and Israel has continued
to have the status of occupying Power."

The Court concludes that the Fourth Geneva Convention, as well as many other international treaties, apply to govern the rights and obligations Israel owes to the inhabitants of the Occupied Palestinian Territories.

And the Court has this to say about the Israeli Jewish settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territories:

" 120. As regards these settlemeilts, the Court notes that Article 49,
paragraph 6, of the Fourth Geneva Convention provides: "The Occupying
Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its ow11 civilian population
into the territory it occupies." That provision prohibits not only deportations
or forced transfers of population such as those carried out during
the Second World War, but also any measures taken by an occupying
Power in order to oirganize or encourage transfers of parts of its own
population into the ciccupied territory.

In this respect, the information provided to the Court shows that, since
1977, Israel has condiucted a policy and developed practices involving the
establishment of Settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory, contrary
to the terms of Article 49, paragraph 6, just cited. The Security Council has thus taken the view that such policy and practices "have no legal validity". It has also called upon "Israel, as the occupying Power, to abide scrupulously" by the Fourth Geneva Convention
and: "to rescind its previous measures and to desist from taking any
action which would result in changing the legal status and geographical
nature and materially affecting the demographic composition
of the Arab territories occupied since 1967, including Jerusalem 
and, in particular, not to transfer parts of its own civilian population
into the occupied Arab territories" (resolution 446 (1979) of
22 March 1979)i. The Council reaffirnned its position in resolutions 452 (1979) of 20 July
1979 and 465 (1980) of 1 March 1980. Indeed, in the latter case it
described "Israel's policy and practices of settling parts of its population
and new immigrantis in [the occupied] territories" as a "flagrant violation"
of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

The Court concludes that the Israeli settlements in the Occupied
Palestinian Territor;! (including East Jerusalem) have been established
in breach of international law."

http://www.icj-cij.org/docket/files/131/1671.pdf


Thus, we have clear and indisputable international legal authority that Israel Occupies the Occupied Palestinian Territories of East Jerusalem, the West Bank, and Gaza, the Fourth Geneva Convention applies to this Occupation, and the Jewish settlements are illegal under international law.

Israel is not above international law, she is subject to international law by her treaty obligations, as are other nations in our world.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



   Blame Netanyahu for what ----he gave dung back to dung    Many many of the lumps
     of Jihadist dung had been involved the jihadist activity of murdering children in 
     emulation of  "al nabi"    and for that they are STILL HEROES IN OF THE UMMAH


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hahaahha netanyhu is a failure....before 2006 Hamas militants promised to free Palestinian prisoners....and in 2011 they were true to their promise.....and succeded and netanyahoo failed


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




you analysis is typical of a GLOATING CRIMINAL     delighted over the FILTH OF HIS CRIMES


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Just pointing out netanyhus failure and that's pretty embarrassing a militant group makes it public that they will capture an Israeli soldier and they tell the public they will free prisoners........

To find out they actually did weeks later do that and years later got prisoners out to Gaza


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Speaking of CRIMES:

"*Israel stole land during the 1967 war* something it is not allowed to do under international law (correctly IMO) *regardless of who started it.* 

"And if you want to talk black hearted fascist *Avigador Liebeberman with his loyalty oaths* racistly ONLY for non Jews ring a bell? Israel holds people in concetration camp like conditions in Gaza frequently witholding, food, fuel and medical supplies and they attack aid boats and hold their crews hostage, also fascist IMO. 

"And that's not to even mention the land Israel holds beyond it's recognized borders at the green line that it continues to expand despite the worlds insistence that it stop this illegal land grab."

Israelis settlers teach their children to kill early | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


Naturally Georgie would never mention those cartoons shown regularly to the Palestinians children which teach them to hate and kill Jews.  Maybe Georgoe thinks it OK for show these cartoons because he too believes if you kill a Jew you go to the Big Cathouse in the sky where the beautiful houris will wait on Georgie hand and foot all day long.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

There would be less need for those cartoons if Jews were not stealing the land and water rights of Arabs, don't you think?

No Jewish State.
No cartoons calling for the killing of Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> There would be less need for those cartoons if Jews were not stealing the land and water rights of Arabs, don't you think?
> 
> No Jewish State.
> No cartoons calling for the killing of Jews.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




you are doing a good job of emulating the rapist pig of arabia ----he and his depraved companions were proud of the fact of every rape upon every little girl they accomplished ---it made them feel like  "real men"      You are no alone in your sense of triumph over depravities       so many criminals celebrate their crimes


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Here is a CPT, Christian Peacemaker Team, report addressing settler exploitation of their children, addressing incidents in Occupied Palestine.

"Children Affected by Serious Incidents  -  The Ibrahimi School 

This incident is a microcosm of the forms of violence that continually take place in Al-Khalil.  On 22 September, a local business man alerted three CPTers to a group of soldiers outside the Ibrahimi School, located in the heart of the Old City.  Upon arrival, the school principal informed CPT that a settler boy, around seven years old, had accused two Palestinian boys from the Ibrahimi School of throwing a rock at him.  Soldiers wanted to enter the school with the settler child to identify and arrest the Palestinian boys and the school principal responded by stating they would first need to get permission from the Palestinian Minister of Education.

Over a period of three hours, 50 Israeli soldiers, 20 settlers and Israeli police gathered outside the school.  When the Palestinian Ministry of Education stated to the soldiers that they could not enter the school the Israeli army disregarded his decision and entered the school with the settler boy in tow.  Two Palestinian boys under the age of 18 were arrested in front of their peers and taken to the local police station.  The Israeli army and police informed the Minister of Education that these arrests were necessary to maintaining the peace as the group of settlers gathered outside the school had threatened to remain and harass the school children if the Palestinian boys were not arrested.

This particular incident speaks not only to the Israeli polices lack of impartiality, but also to the reality that settlers accusations supersede preserving the educational environment of Palestinian children.  The entry of soldiers into educational institutions signifies to children that schools are not safe places for them, thus creating further barriers to education.

Furthermore, this situation highlights settler children being used as vehicles to perpetuate violence.  Within this particular incident, the young settler boy that made the rock throwing accusation was prompted by his father and other adult settlers to demand entry into the Ibrahimi School during school hours.  In addition, settler adults brought a number of settler children with them to the school and didnt respond to soldiers instructions for children to leave the scene.  CPT believes this to be a common tactic employed by settlers because, by law, Israeli children under the age of eighteen cannot be arrested.     

CONCLUSION

As global parents it is important to create safe environments where children are provided with the opportunity to learn and grow.  Unfortunately, what CPT observes here in Al-Khalil is that children, both Palestinian and Israeli, are not being brought up in a spirit of love.  The Israeli authorities in this area are not preparing children for a life of peace, tolerance and equality. Children growing up in settlements are being taught to hate through a serious of activities encouraged by parents and supported by authorities. It is often worrying that settler children are being exploited in order to further push forward the desires of settlers in Al-Khalil.

The actions exerted by soldiers and settlers, supported by the state continually hinder the growth and development of the Palestinian children.  They continue to witness violence and are denied access to proper resources to grow into healthy adults.  Sadly CPTers conclude that Palestinians on a whole face discriminatory policies and practices that deny their freedom to a dignified existence.  

Source: Christian Peacemaker Teams"

Holy Land: report highlights impact of conflict on children on Independent Catholic News

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> There would be less need for those cartoons if Jews were not stealing the land and water rights of Arabs, don't you think?
> 
> No Jewish State.
> No cartoons calling for the killing of Jews.


I wonder why anti-Semitics are so naive.  However, Georgie is doing such a fine job as a Dhimwit.  I guess he doesn't realize that as an Infidel (unless he is actually a Muslim), he is hated too.  Meanwhile, Georgie, this was way before Israel became a state.  You can see how the Muslims just love the Jews. 
Did Allah transform Jews into apes and pigs? An analysis of three passages in the Quran.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

Israel is a huge insult to  ACHMADINEJAD and GEORGIE


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

AT-TUWANI: Report, &#8220;A Dangerous Journey: Settler violence against Palestinian schoolchildren under Israeli military escort&#8221; by Christian Peacemaker Teams and Operation Dove now available  

This report was released October of 2008, attacks by Jewish settlers on Palestinian childen walking to and from school in Occupied Palestine continue to this day, unabated, which all can read of on CPT's website.


The report concludes, &#8220;Nearly four years after the Israeli military&#8217;s agreement to provide an escort, and the affirmation of this agreement by the Knesset Committee for Children&#8217;s Rights, the situation of the children &#8230;  has worsened.  The children continue to be harassed and attacked by Israeli settlers &#8230; The Israeli military, which was given a mandate to ensure the safety of the children, has consistently failed to do so.&#8221;



During the school year, up to 25 children from the villages of Tuba and Maghaer al-Abeed, located in the South Hebron Hills of the occupied Palestinian territories (OPT), attend primary school in the village of at-Tuwani. The children walk to school, usually on a road that passes between the illegal Israeli settlement of Ma&#8217;on and the illegal1 settlement outpost called Hill 833 (sometimes called . &#8220;Havot Ma&#8217;on&#8221; or &#8220;Ma&#8217;on Farm&#8221. The children use this road because it is the most direct, taking them to school in 20-30 minutes. Alternative routes through the hilly landscape can take up to 75 minutes, but nevertheless are occasionally used for safety reasons. For years armed settlers have harassed and attacked the children on these routes. By the start of the 2002 school year, one-third of the school-aged children from Tuba and Maghaer al-Abeed had stopped attending school in at-Tuwani because of the harassment and attacks.

In 2002, Ta&#8217;ayush, an Israeli Jewish-Arab peace group, began visiting the children. They occasionally walked with the children and began to apply pressure on the Israeli military authorities to take action toward a definitive end to settler violence. On 27 September, 2004, a joint team comprising members of Christian Peacemaker Teams and Operation Dove (hereafter &#8220;internationals&#8221 began accompanying the children on the short route to school. Settlers attacked these internationals and the children twice in the fall of 2004.2

In response to this violence, the Israeli District Coordinating Office (DCO), the section of the army that coordinates civilian affairs in the OPT, made a verbal agreement with the mayor of at-Tuwani that the DCO would begin a daily escort of the school children along the short road from Tuba to at- Tuwani. In November, 2004, the Israeli Knesset Committee for Children&#8217;s Rights met to discuss the safety of the children from Tuba and Maghaer al-Abeed during their walk to and from school. The Committee affirmed the need for the military escort. The Committee focused on settler violence and instructed the Israeli police to take full responsibility for prosecuting settlers who used violence against the children. Member of Knesset Avshalom Vilan indicated that if no progress was soon made in these investigations, the Committee would arrange a meeting with the Commander of the Central Command.3


The twice-daily escort of the children, in addition to prosecution of violent settlers, should safeguard the children&#8217;s rights to safety and education as ensured by multiple international
agreements and by Israeli law.4 However, the Israeli police rarely apprehend or prosecute any of these settlers. Even with the daily military escort, the children are frequently victims of violence by settlers and even the soldiers charged to protect them.

In 2006 a group of influential Israeli intellectuals wrote a letter to Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert demanding that the children&#8217;s safety be ensured and the settlers be held responsible for their criminal actions:

"Beyond the shame inherent in the very necessity of providing a military escort for
children and the [State&#8217;s] helplessness in the face of the assailants, it appears that the
escort in its present format cannot protect the children ... A situation in which elementary
school children are exposed to attacks from lawbreakers without adequate protection is
insufferable. The right to obtain an education is a basic human right, and ensuring its full
realization is the responsibility of the State of Israel. We demand that the IDF be
instructed to provide the village children with full and adequate protection that will
ensure that they get to and from school safely. We call on the authorities to deal with the
rioters, the residents of Ma&#8217;on and the Ma&#8217;on Farm outpost, with the full force of the law,
and not to stand in the way of the activists who are assisting the village children".5

Furthermore, on 30 May 2006, the Israeli DCO issued demolition orders for 18 illegally built structures inside the Hill 833 outpost. Defense Minister Amir Peretz stated that this action was a direct response to repeated attacks by Hill 833 inhabitants against Palestinian school children.6 Peretz stated: &#8220;We are talking about a very serious trend, one that has no place in Israeli society. We will not permit lawbreakers to continue to target helpless children and everything will be done to bring an end to such incidents.&#8221;7

http://cpt.org/files/Palestine-School-Accompaniment-Report-2006-2008-Dangerous-Journey.pdf

This report is from 2012, documenting continuing attacks by settlers on Palestinian children, near At-Tuwani.

AT-TUWANI: Israeli military refuses to escort Palestinian children to summer camp despite settler attacks

 [Note: This morning, 27 July, settlers attacked Palestinian children and At-Tuwani team members accompanying them on their way to summer camp in the village of At-Tuwani. Details will follow.]

On Saturday 26 July, at least four settlers from the settlement outpost Havat Ma'on threatened fourteen Palestinian children from the village of Tuba, as they walked to summer camp in the village of At-Tuwani. The children, accompanied by two members of Christian Peacemaker Teams (CPT), left Tuba at around 7:30 am and walked to the area where the Israeli military escort is meant to meet the children on their way to At-Tuwani. Israeli settlers from Havat Ma'on walked towards the children, shouting and jeering

A CPTer called the military immediately, explaining the dangerous situation for the children. The military personnel told the CPTer, "the army should come any second". However, ten minutes later when the military had not arrived, the CPTer called the military escort personnel and was told that the military was not coming to escort the children. The military personnel said, "the commander had not given orders for the escort" and then refused to give their names. When the CPTer asked the name and brigade of the commander, this request was also refused, and she was told to speak with the District Coordination Officer (DCO) (the branch of the Israeli military that deals with civilian matters in the occupied Palestinian territories). The military's refusal to escort the children forced them to walk unescorted, by a longer route, to the summer camp. They faced further taunts and jeers from settlers along the way.

On 22 July, the military also did not escort the children. Only seven children were willing to risk walking alone to At-Tuwani. The children informed CPT that at least eight other children did not attend the summer camp because they were too afraid to walk without a military escort. On the morning of 23 July, the military again refused to escort the children. The children were chased by three settlers, one of whom was masked and carrying a stick, while they walked unescorted to the summer camp.

In the past week, the mayor of At-Tuwani has had several meetings with the DCO in an attempt to arrange a military escort for the children. The DCO refused his request for an escort and told him the children should walk the short, direct route to summer camp, unescorted.

In 2004, following international media coverage of the settler attacks against the school children on this route, an Israeli Knesset committee, the committee for Children's Rights, recommended that the Israeli military provide a daily escort for the school children. In 2006, Israeli Defense Minister Amir Peretz stated that the illegal outpost of Havat Ma'on should be dismantled because of the settler violence towards school children, and and Israeli authorities issued evacuation orders. During the 2007-2008 school year, settlers used violence against Palestinian school children on at least fourteen occasions. To date the 2006 evacuation orders have not been enforced

http://www.cpt.org/israeli-military...-children-summer-camp-despite-settler-attacks

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

Somehow  I cannot find the number of children killed due to the violence Sherri describes      I grew up in the USA  and was subjected to violence too     as ---at age five---I walked home from school       I was not killed and a bit embarassed that those kids who attended catholic school were attacking me-----so I did not tell anyone.     How many children did the heavily armed settlers kill,  Sherri?      any limbs lost?    One day my kid came home from school with a VERY DEEP gouged out groove in his cheek -----and one day I got a note from the teacher-----"get his foot X-rayed ----a kid dropped a desk on it"      it was ok-----I never got the xray---his foot was fine     Tell us about the STATS   sherri      BTW   children walking to school and on trips in Israel often are accompanied by armed guards  -----I mean the jewish ones----because of the terrorism you advocate     I was startled on a visit to see a row of ---kids being marched along ----followed by two soldiers holding machine guns      But that was long ago-----now----when I go to the synagogue I attend-----there will be armed guards at the door------I am in the USA     we need armed guards because of the terrorism you advocate      My all time fave guard is a Sikh-----he is shy ----he covers his hair with a large baseball cap-----but I noticed the steel bracelet     I wonder what he tells his family back home     "I have a job guarding a synagogue on jewish holidays"   

there seems to be lots of violence in the world lately

how are things going in Yemen?   Syria?   somehow the muslims of KHARTOUM    decided to riot         they must miss the rape and murder opportunities in south sudan


----------



## toastman (Sep 16, 2012)

Sherri, the land captured during the 1967 war was kept by the Israelis because the stupid Palis and other stupid Arab countries REFUSED TO SURRENDER after Israel kicked their butt. Don't you get it ?!? 
Why would they give the land back to them if they refused to surrender !?!? Refusal to surrender means they are basically going to attack Israel again !!! This is how war works ! Any country would do the same. 
*
"The wars in 1956 and 1967 were waged by Israel to ensure the state's survival. As most hostilities were initiated by the Arab side, Israel had to fight and win these wars in order to ensure the state's sovereignty and safety. Territories captured in the course of those wars are therefore legitimately under Israeli administration for both security reasons and to deter hostile states from belligerence.
In the absence of peace treaties between all the parties at war, Israel has under all circumstances the right to maintain control of the captured territories. Their ultimate disposition should be a result of peace treaties, and not a condition for them"*


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a CPT, Christian Peacemaker Team, report addressing settler exploitation of their children, addressing incidents in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> "Children Affected by Serious Incidents  -  The Ibrahimi School
> 
> ...


I wonder if Sherri follows all the Catholic news sources to see what her brethren are doing to Catholics and other Christians in Muslim countries.  No doubt the children in these countries are also taught the same about going to Paradise because you see young children becoming suicide bombers -- not only taking out non Muslims but also Muslims of different sects.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=canTCmXEMk8]Palestinian children taught paradise is reward for martyrdom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sherri is all excited -----THE BEAUTY OF SHAHIDA


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AT-TUWANI: Report, &#8220;A Dangerous Journey: Settler violence against Palestinian schoolchildren under Israeli military escort&#8221; by Christian Peacemaker Teams and Operation Dove now available
> 
> This report was released October of 2008, attacks by Jewish settlers on Palestinian childen walking to and from school in Occupied Palestine continue to this day, unabated, which all can read of on CPT's website.
> 
> ...


Since you are so good at finding things on the Internet, Sherri, how about finding for us the video where it shows the French Catholic woman crying because of what she found the Palestinians children were being taught.  Now she was there to observe, but she was so upset over this.  I am sure you can find it for us in no time at all.


----------



## toastman (Sep 16, 2012)

Sherri, read my post above, and prove to me that the West Bank is occupied


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am still waiting for Sherri to let us know the names of israeli children who were fitted up with bombs to kill arabs  ------lets define  "child"   as anything under  16


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > There would be less need for those cartoons if Jews were not stealing the land and water rights of Arabs, don't you think?
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2012)

You are brilliant,  Georgie    you have the reasoning power of  Heinrich Himmler and Josef Geobbels COMBINED   --and twice the sum of their ethics


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

toastman said:


> Sherri, the land captured during the 1967 war was kept by the Israelis because the stupid Palis and other stupid Arab countries REFUSED TO SURRENDER after Israel kicked their butt. Don't you get it ?!?
> Why would they give the land back to them if they refused to surrender !?!? Refusal to surrender means they are basically going to attack Israel again !!! This is how war works ! Any country would do the same.
> *
> "The wars in 1956 and 1967 were waged by Israel to ensure the state's survival. As most hostilities were initiated by the Arab side, Israel had to fight and win these wars in order to ensure the state's sovereignty and safety. Territories captured in the course of those wars are therefore legitimately under Israeli administration for both security reasons and to deter hostile states from belligerence.
> In the absence of peace treaties between all the parties at war, Israel has under all circumstances the right to maintain control of the captured territories. Their ultimate disposition should be a result of peace treaties, and not a condition for them"*



toastman,

It does not matter why land is occupied, the UN Charter makes the acquisition of land by military conquest unlawful. Israel can only hold this land taken in 1967 in the West Bank, East Jerusalem, and Gaza temporarily as occupied territory, she has zero sovereignty rights in the occupied territories. The UN Charter is a treaty obligation for those member nations who are signatories to it, as Israel is. 

And Occupations are subject to provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention, which Israel is also a signatory to. Moving settlers onto occupied territories is unlawful, and significant violations of the GC, acts such as  illegally moving 600,000+ illegal settlers onto Occupied Territories, constitute war crimes.

And most of what I address here is discussed in much greater detail in the International Court of Justice opinion on the illegality of the Wall, illegal to the extent it has been built upon lands inside the OPT.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, the land captured during the 1967 war was kept by the Israelis because the stupid Palis and other stupid Arab countries REFUSED TO SURRENDER after Israel kicked their butt. Don't you get it ?!?
> ...


Why don't you file a suit with the ICJ and get Israel on trial? Hell, I'll even get 750,000 Zionists to sign your petition, just to show you the ICJ and the UN ain't gonna do doodly squat. Give it up.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I am still waiting for Sherri to let us know the names of israeli children who were fitted up with bombs to kill arabs  ------lets define  "child"   as anything under  16



I am not aware of any Israeli or Palestinian children under 16 who were fitted with suicide bombs and died ias suicide bombers and caused the deaths of anyone, children or adult, Palestinian or Israeli.

Can you present evidence of any children whatsoever who died in this fashion, in the Israeli Palestinian conflict?

Suicide bombings actually had a relatively short life in Palestine, occurring primarily between 2000 to 2005, essentially ending after Hamas announced they would cease such operations, 5 years or so ago. They began as a response to unlawful Israeli targeted assassinations, I will call them Israel's version of suicide bombings, as they are equally as vile and unlawful, which unlawfully have killed many innocent Palestinian civilians, and which Israel continues to this day, carrying out these unlawful killings.

See Btselem statistics tables, which identify targeted assassinations Isrrael has carried out.

During the war with Lebanon, Israel targeted an Iranian cleric and his family, killing the cleric, his wife, and 12 children ages 1 to 18.

Isael's version of suicide bombings have killed many children under 16, I will have to take some time and collect the data about that and post it later.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



toastman,

I have no jurisdiction to file such a suit. 

But I do recall a UN Special Rapporteur writing once that it took three Intl Court of Justice Opinions to end Apartheid in South Africa. I think it was South African John Dugard who wrote about that, I certainly would welcome more court cases befor the Intl Court of Justice, it could only help matters, as I see it. Intl law is on the side of the Palestinians here.

But, of course, the underlying problem is really the lack of a mechanism to enforce intl laws in our world.

Many of us find comfort in our beliefs that  Injustices like the unlawful Occupation of Palestine always have an end and in our faith in God, to see us through to the end, and we keep on Praying, may it be soon, Lord, may it be soon. And we never let Hope and Faith and Love die.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 16, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


The end is nigh so you better get to crackin'. Time's awastin'.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sherri is still beating that dead horse ----her delusion that she is a LAWYER OF INTERNATIONAL  "LAW"--------"international law"  ----the very phrase is an oxymoron----but even so-----Israel is not inviolation of violating   sherri's imaginary borders


----------



## jillian (Sep 17, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Sherri, that's not an 'article' - it's an entry in a blog.  No more 'authoritative' or 'reliable' than any post by a poster on a chat board.
> 
> Are you so stupid you don't know the difference?  Or so single-minded in your drive to demonize Israelis that you simply do not care?



rhetorical question?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2012)

When I was a kid---- I evaluated cakes based on whether they had chocolate icing or some of the yellow custardy creme  (the stuff that nauseates me as an adult)     Sherri has her own particular tastes in LITERATURE  ----analogous to my preference to chocolate icing-------for sherri ---good literature includes ANYTHING that knocks jews ----israel as evil is her yellow custardy creme


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



i don't suppose you would see any connection between what you just said and iran's alleged nuclear weapons program or the current rioting in the mideast and north africa


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


What is ICJ doing to quell the riots or stop Iran's nuclear ambitions? What is the UN doing?


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



i don't think either body is in the enforcement business, nor can they act unilaterally.

you did know that, didn't you?

and you did not answer my question, did you, although i must compliment you on a double diversion?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


I haven't taken my anti-Jihad pills this morning. What is the connection I missed?


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



if you dismiss or out right reject international law and her bodies or make a mockery of it, what recourse do you leave people, or better said, what attitude do you engender in people.

the events in the middle east go far deeper than the flashpoint of a distasteful film. don't fool yourself.

your anti-jihad pill comment was uncalled for.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


The only body I have disrespect for is the ineffectual UM.The ICJ, part of the UN, settles disputes between States.
The stupid film is only a feeble excuse for the turmoil.That turmoil is always just beneath the surface, waiting for an excuse to boil over to kill and destroy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> When I was a kid---- I evaluated cakes based on whether they had chocolate icing or some of the yellow custardy creme  (the stuff that nauseates me as an adult)     Sherri has her own particular tastes in LITERATURE  ----analogous to my preference to chocolate icing-------for sherri ---good literature includes ANYTHING that knocks jews ----israel as evil is her yellow custardy creme



irosie91,

I find it incredibly sad that so many descendants of those who died in the Holocaust care no longer about victims of Injustice in our world, except when they are Jewish. Good, and great good, can come from Tragedy, and so can bad, I guess that is the lesson I should learn from all of this. And suffering can give us Empathy for the suffering of others, and it can likewise desensitize us to such suffering in Others.

This is my personal test for myself, if I see or read of a child or another hurting or suffering, I expect to feel pain and shed tears, I expect it to hurt, I expect it to feel as if someone is taking my Heart and twisting it into pieces, that is the test of my Humanity, my test for Myself. If I cannot feel Empathy for the hurting and suffering of others, like what I just described, there is something terribly wrong with me. I do not want to live a LIFE where I do not care about the hurting of others, because, you see, through that pain and hurting, shines God's love for those hurting I am feeling Empathy for, and I feel that, God's incredible LOVE for them, right a long with that pain. And that makes every bit of it worth it. That is not even LIFE to me, to not feel these emotions I have tried to put into words here, although my words here fall so short, incredibly short, of describing all I am trying to say, to describe what I feel and have felt.  

What is the OP, but an account of a VICTIM of an attack by illegal Israeli settlers, describing the attack, an attack by Israeli settlers who brought their children along with them?

Why do you not take a moment and ask yourself why it is that you feel nothing for this VICTIM'S experiences and what other PALESTINIAN VICTIMS of this settler attack there felt when they were attacked by those settlers who covet their lands? Can you try to put yourself in their shoes for a moment, try to imagine what that might feel like?

Sherri


----------



## toastman (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Sounds to me like another case of blame the Joooos ! So now the Jews are responsible for the rioting ? 

and If Israel really is breaking a U.N international law, then why isn;t the U.N doing anything about it? 

Let me ask you something, what do you think will happen to Israel if they gave back these "Occupied Territories" ? 

Do you REaLLY think it will solve anything ??? Not only will it not solve anything, but it will by MUCH MUCH MUCH easier for Israel to be attacked and MUCH MUCH MUCH easier for Jihadist pigs to bring in weapons and MUCH MUCH MUCH harder for ISrael to defend itself 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2hZ6SlSqq0


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Hossfly,

The UN is what nations make of it, having only the authority nations give it. If it has its shortcomings, it is up to nations to reform it. I think UN bodies try to do the best they can to carry out the work they are tasked with, with the authority and limitations they work with. I can respect their efforts.

When the world witnesses a nation ignore UN Resolutions with Impunity for 60+ years, as Israel has, this sends this dangerous message out to the world, why should any nation abide by international law? I mean, really, who cares whether Iran abides by international law with respect to the production of nuclear power and weapons, when Israel has substantially ignored International Law, many laws, with Impunity for the past 60 years? Thee are dozens of violated UN resolution sitting there in records of the UN. And what about all of Israel's nuclear weapons? Many see that matter as the biggest  threat for world security.

I actually agree with your comments about that film, I think people are using it as an excuse to resort to violence they desire to engage in or incite, violence triggered by other things, like drone attacks killing innocent civilians, for example.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Isn't that strange that we never see the UN condemn China for occupying Tibet and forcing the Tibetans women to have abortions so that the Tibetan culture dies out?  I would imagine that the Muslim members of the UN would never ever bring some resolution against China because there are no Jews involved in this.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

toastman said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



ya know what. i don't reall frrl like responding today to any posts that whines about the "Jooooos" or calls people "islamo nazi pigs" or "anti-semitic nazi cocksuckers" etc.

if you want to have a serious discussion, fine. i you don't, leave me alone.

you people do not even know what you want, other than to bitch and moan 24/7, and complain about how much you are picked on and call other people names all the fucking time if they don't agree with everything you say.

lol...and i think you actually believe people will accept some propaganda film. ust how stupid are you to think any clear headed person would not see through that site.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Funny you would mention that. Former US Ambassador to the UN Jeane Kirkpatrick said the anti-Semitism she found at the UN was "mysterious" and "very, very strange."

"The United Nations hasn't really improved much in the years since I was there, and it hasn't really improved much at all with respect to Israel," said Kirkpatrick.  She said that when she first began attending Security Council and General Assembly sessions 
as America's ambassador, "I was very deeply shocked by the simple anti-Semitism that pervaded the place."  The anti-Semitism and anti-Israel sentiment she was exposed to at the world body was "mysterious," and "very, very strange," she said.

"We need to speak out about the calumny spoken at the UN," she said, noting that in addition to condemning anti-Jewish hatred emanating from Arab countries, Western European nations, such as France, should be taken to task for failing to halt anti-Semitism at home."

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...AHO6QE&usg=AFQjCNE5BPtQaMwUG5SgUXS0JMiNVRE4ow


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a CPT, Christian Peacemaker Team, report addressing settler exploitation of their children, addressing incidents in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> "Children Affected by Serious Incidents  -  The Ibrahimi School
> 
> ...



Wah, wah, waaaaaah.
Now listen up Bitch. 
There's a very real and very violent conflict going on over there. Starting those kids on the road (throwing rocks at Jews) early is the Arab way. Maybe, just maybe those two kids will refrain from getting involved in that sort of activity going forward, grow up and be great people. Think of it as early intervention.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > There would be less need for those cartoons if Jews were not stealing the land and water rights of Arabs, don't you think?
> ...



They live in denial sorta like a 2 year old who covers her eyes thinking you can no longer see her because she can't see you.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a CPT, Christian Peacemaker Team, report addressing settler exploitation of their children, addressing incidents in Occupied Palestine.
> ...



oh, you're not fooling anyone. as soon as you saw the word "catholic" you averted your eyes and spit on the floor. you're just another catholic hating jew and it shows. look at the way you treat the known catholics on this board...caturday, Pbel, me, and i am sure there are others.

thank god all jews are like you and try to blame all their problems on someone else.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, the land captured during the 1967 war was kept by the Israelis because the stupid Palis and other stupid Arab countries REFUSED TO SURRENDER after Israel kicked their butt. Don't you get it ?!?
> ...



No they don't and there's nothing illegal about Jews living in those disputed territories.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



lolol...now that was funny...kinda like paying the train fare to be taken to a relocation center.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



they are occupied. what the hell is wrong with you. i suppose nest you will claim the citizenship and voting rights of the arab residents is disputed too. yeah sure, we can't be having that.

just who do you think you're foolin'.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a CPT, Christian Peacemaker Team, report addressing settler exploitation of their children, addressing incidents in Occupied Palestine.
> ...



I can assure you she does not care. She is here to condemn Jews and only Jews, thank you.


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



i know you guys are envious of catholics and all, but please stop trying to pass off a jewish hate site as a catholic news site. palestinian media watch is an israeli based hate site.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Does the white jacket squad still charge you for transport, NaziBoy?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Those living in the disputed territories have the right to vote in the elections of whatever country they are citizens ... that is, if their country of citizenship has elections.
I sure can't fool you, Princess ... you're waaaay too smart for me.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sherri et all claim that muslims are so MAGICAL    that the reason they engaged in  a  COMPREHENSIVE genocide of all non muslims in arabia   -----1400 years ago     and the reason that since that time and before the current zionist project was not yet a gleam in the eye of Herzl----muslims had comitted genocides of    christians, hindus, jews, zoroastrians   ETC ETC  --not in the millions but in the HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   ---ok   drum rolllllllll>>>>>>>   
   THE HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS DEAD IN THE NAME OF ALLAH OVER THE PAST 1400 YEARS IS------a RESPONSE  to drone attacks and zionism

Today---I was in a synagogue with members of a tiny remnant community----decimated over the past 1000 years by  MUSLIMS    ---tell me more about what caused muslims to kill, Sherri     I am fascinated.    In the country Yemen----they are STILL killing------now it is tribe on tribe since there are no more christians there    no more jews there----and not even those hated   ABEDIN----ie------blacks       Ok  blame it in a few drone attacks by the US on KNOWN MURDERERS -----its been going on for more than 1000 years      The key to understanding why muslims kill------is in arabia.    But there is some difficulty in studying the history of that land-----arabic is a written language for only the past 1700 years and ----the overwhelming majority of muslims---historically have been illiterate-----in fact the percentage of illiteracy was over 99%      Today----I doubt that literacy in the muslim world  population exceeds  90%        The only people who knew how to write in lands where muslims invaded were-----christians, jews and zoroastrians and hindus-----and muslims killed those populations and destroyed their writings     An interesting factoid is that it is  HIGHLY LIKELY   that the first written arabic was -----done by jews in hebrew characters living in arabia before they were lost to genocide------none of that stuff survived the genocide of jews in arabia.   Lets be optimistic     The arabian people are not stupid----somewhere---some bedouin  found some manuscripts and SAVED them  ----hidden away until the opportunity arises when he can smuggle them out ---then ---perhaps we will know what was the NATURE of the pre-islamic culture and why it grew into a culture of  GENOCIDE


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 18, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



That is true. All Palestinian Jews have the right to live there.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 18, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





> "The United Nations hasn't really improved much in the years since I was there, and it hasn't really improved much at all with respect to Israel," said Kirkpatrick.



Israel keeps getting worse. Why should sentiments toward it get better?


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 18, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Sep 18, 2012)

Tinmore, what do you think Israel should do with the West Bank ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 18, 2012)

toastman said:


> Tinmore, what do you think Israel should do with the West Bank ?



I say that everything inside Israel's borders goes to Israel and everything inside Palestine's borders goes to Palestine.

Would you agree?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2012)

"palestine"    is an alternate name for    ISRAEL/JUDEA      There is no country called  Palestine----except historically as an alternate name for  "ISRAEL/JUDEA"        An area of land including   ancient  Israel/Judea  aka palestine    PLUS   transjordan        was---at one time called   "BRITISH MANDATE PALESTINE       much of that land mass is now JORDAN


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 18, 2012)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


----------



## tjvh (Sep 18, 2012)

If I was living next door to *sadistic nutcases* like the Israeli's are... I'd teach my kids how to defend themselves too.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2012)

The title of this thread is    "Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early...."

so far----not a scintilla of evidence has emerged from the usual suspects supporting the idea that    the settlers teach their children to kill at all------as opposed to the VOLUMES of evidence that   Jihadist chidren are urged to do so in their schools,  songs,  TV programs for children and in mosques-----AND  in fact----MUSLIM children have been found with bombs attached to them and HAVE ENGAGED IN KILLING       Any examples of a "settler child killing an arab'???         scores of replies and not ONE EXAMPLE to support the clearly stated  contention of the filthy liar who initiated this thread


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

The filthy liar   sherri---opened this thread with an ASSERTION    that   israeli settlers  TEACH THEIR CHILDREN TO KILL       so far the filthy liar,  sherri -----even though it was requested of her----has failed to provide a scintilla of evidence that her statement has any basis at all.    It is an unfortunate fact that  minor children ----arab muslims have been fitted with bombs and instructed to blow themselves up for the glory of allah and sherri------but there are no such cases among Israeli jews       Sherri is so eager to see kids blow themselves up and murder other children that she feels compelled to justify this behavior among arab muslims by claiming  "jews do it too"


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

still waiting,  sherri-----you have any basis for your  DECLARATION  that   Israeli jews are TEACHING THEIR CHILDREN TO KILL ?         ----I will help you------are people in Israel   ADULATED BASED ON MURDER?        ARE SCHOOLS AND ROADS AND PARKS NAMED FOR YOUTHS WHO  "KILL THE MOST ARABS"     as people who kill the most jews are adulated in YOUR SOCIETY?      Are there cases of jewish children being fitted with bombs so they can become suicide operatives or even jewish children given machine guns so they can  "KILL ARABS" ?       songs about BLOOD?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> still waiting,  sherri-----you have any basis for your  DECLARATION  that   Israeli jews are TEACHING THEIR CHILDREN TO KILL ?         ----I will help you------are people in Israel   ADULATED BASED ON MURDER?        ARE SCHOOLS AND ROADS AND PARKS NAMED FOR YOUTHS WHO  "KILL THE MOST ARABS"     as people who kill the most jews are adulated in YOUR SOCIETY?      Are there cases of jewish children being fitted with bombs so they can become suicide operatives or even jewish children given machine guns so they can  "KILL ARABS" ?       songs about BLOOD?



Eight killed at Jerusalem school 

 The fact that the school is at the heart of the settler movement in the occupied West Bank may have been the reason why it was targeted, BBC Middle East editor Jeremy Bowen reports.

Many of its students are on special courses that combine religious study with service in combat units in the Israeli army, he notes. 

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Eight killed at Jerusalem school


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > still waiting,  sherri-----you have any basis for your  DECLARATION  that   Israeli jews are TEACHING THEIR CHILDREN TO KILL ?         ----I will help you------are people in Israel   ADULATED BASED ON MURDER?        ARE SCHOOLS AND ROADS AND PARKS NAMED FOR YOUTHS WHO  "KILL THE MOST ARABS"     as people who kill the most jews are adulated in YOUR SOCIETY?      Are there cases of jewish children being fitted with bombs so they can become suicide operatives or even jewish children given machine guns so they can  "KILL ARABS" ?       songs about BLOOD?
> ...


Don't you have some recent articles from PIC? And where is the latest installment from Sleepless In Gaza? I wanted to see if Ahmed and Ahab got married yet. Or if they are still hiding from the Hamas polizei.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 19, 2012)

"the Palestinian Islamist group Hamas called the attack "heroic" while not claiming responsibility. "

Now THAT's  'teaching your children to kill' !


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> "the Palestinian Islamist group Hamas called the attack "heroic" while not claiming responsibility. "
> 
> Now THAT's  'teaching your children to kill' !



Indeed, the school taught "military training" to the settlers who attack Palestinians.

If it were a Palestinian school it would be called a terrorist training camp.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "the Palestinian Islamist group Hamas called the attack "heroic" while not claiming responsibility. "
> ...



So you claim.  But there's no reason to believe your claims because you are so very partial against Israel's very existence - and you use bigot blogs as 'sources'.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



PIC "news" does have a certain soap opera quality to it.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "the Palestinian Islamist group Hamas called the attack "heroic" while not claiming responsibility. "
> ...


Did the article say "taught 'military training'" or "combine religious study with service in combat units?" Or is there no distinction according to Hamas intellect? Can you not see why people think Islamic Jihadists are compared to Neanderthals in their reasoning process.No wonder they will never ever in hell  have a country called Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



What would be the difference?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



It is true. Look it up.

BBC is a blog?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


It means a person who is in a military combat unit goes to a a school to study religion and *is not * "being taught military training" while in class. When I was in the Army I took night classes at local colleges off post. They sure as hell never taught military training in Economics class.  Dhimbulb.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



They don't teach language in economics either. They are separate classes.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Good grief, Tinfoil, so is military training/religious training. Unless it's Jihad training/religious training. *Then* it's the the same thing. Glad we straightened that out.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You don't know much about the Mercaz Harav seminary, do you?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Oh, sure. Isn't it the West Point or Sandhurst of Israel? Where Rabbis attend Ranger training?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



It seems that you do know something about it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

I know a lot about it-------and interestingly enough----it is a target of islamo nazi pig propaganda  on the level of the matzoh with blood libel-------probably because it is a yeshiva which has been in Jerusalem a long time so that the meccaist dogs and pigs know its name and the  nazi war criminals ----when they wrote the addendum to the koran-----knew of its existence and mentioned it


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I, like theliq, know nothing. Everything I read was learned on the Internet.
Signed: Humble Hoss.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 19, 2012)

Mercaz Harav - the flagship of national-religious yeshivas - Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

Funny:  this article makes no mention of military training as part of the curriculum. It's not like they'd know better than Tinny, now is it?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone does the Army--religious and secular.  Believe me--my cousins are as secular as you can get.  Secular Israelis usually finish their Army service in 3 years, and then go on to University.  Some religious Israelis combine their 3 years of the Army with 2 years learning in a Yeshiva (religious school).  That particular process takes 5 years.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tinny is upset because  Rabbi Kook  was both a very orthodox jew and a very zionist jew.   and a very BRILLIANT jew       islamo nazi pig propaganda has taught him that the "orthodox"    are  "anti zionist"      and only the secular jews are zionist       It is a fantasy of   islamo nazi pigs that the    religious jews and the secular jews kill each other in the streets of Tel Aviv-----just as the sunni and shiites do in so many  "muslim"  countries      I actually did hear about it from a pakistani muslim  more than about 45 years ago   ----and since


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Tinny is upset because  Rabbi Kook  was both a very orthodox jew and a very zionist jew.   and a very BRILLIANT jew       islamo nazi pig propaganda has taught him that the "orthodox"    are  "anti zionist"      and only the secular jews are zionist       It is a fantasy of   islamo nazi pigs that the    religious jews and the secular jews kill each other in the streets of Tel Aviv-----just as the sunni and shiites do in so many  "muslim"  countries      I actually did hear about it from a pakistani muslim  more than about 45 years ago   ----and since



It just goes to show you that you cannot hinge the conflict on religion.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinny is upset because  Rabbi Kook  was both a very orthodox jew and a very zionist jew.   and a very BRILLIANT jew       islamo nazi pig propaganda has taught him that the "orthodox"    are  "anti zionist"      and only the secular jews are zionist       It is a fantasy of   islamo nazi pigs that the    religious jews and the secular jews kill each other in the streets of Tel Aviv-----just as the sunni and shiites do in so many  "muslim"  countries      I actually did hear about it from a pakistani muslim  more than about 45 years ago   ----and since
> ...


Whaaaaaaaaaat!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



There are orthodox Jews on both sides.
There are secular Jews on both sides.
There are Christians on both sides.
There are Muslims on both sides.

How can you say it is a religious conflict?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tinny has just lost it     He has decided that there are just as many  ZIONIST MUSLIMS as   anti zionist muslims


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Tinny has just lost it     He has decided that there are just as many  ZIONIST MUSLIMS as   anti zionist muslims



I never mentioned any numbers. There are a few Muslims on Israel's side but I would say not too many.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinny has just lost it     He has decided that there are just as many  ZIONIST MUSLIMS as   anti zionist muslims
> ...



you have stated that the  zionism vs non zionism conflict is NOT A RELIGIOUS ISSUE   which is entirely incorrect      Such an analysis is silly       in the CONTEXT of islamic practice thruout the world today and ITS ENTIRE HISTORY  and it completely obviates jewish history over the past  4000 years 

I will make it easy for you with a very easy discussion.     The islamo nazi propaganda to which YOU adhere is that------the poor muslims were INVADED IN MUSLIM LAND    by jews      and their land stolen  (even tnough jews did buy it and muslims virtually never did) and muslims  RIGHTEOUS PEOPLE THAT THEY ARE,  OBJECT TO THAT "invasion and theft" as injustice to the poor "indigenous"  muslims of palestine.     Now---as far as the usurpation of land by muslims in arabia accompanied by a COMPREHENSIVE GENOCIDE of all non muslims-----that event was ENTIRELY LEGAL.  Do yourself a favor and do not claim that  Muhummad lived in PRE HISTORIC TIMES     Keep in mind that  muslims TRULY BELIEVE THAT THE KORAN AND ISLAMIC LAW  came about during  CREATION and has never changed one iota.    Nope---in order for you to take the islamic position----do it as a MUSLIM -------GOD GAVE THE LAND TO MUSLIMS    which is the only real basis for the present claim      Islamic law is very logical       If you believe that jews "stole" muslim land-----and you are NOT A MUSLIM------then you would have to believe that muslims "STOLE"  jewish land      ---in fact a lot more of it 

bottom line   ---mainstream islam rejects Isreal because its existence violates SHARIAH LAW---not  "the fights of 'palestinians' "         Unless you believe that SHARIAH LAW is DIVINE ----you are not viewing zionism in the same manner muslims do


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





> bottom line ---mainstream islam rejects Isreal because its existence violates SHARIAH LAW---



Israel is rejected because it occupies Palestine.

The rest of your crapola is just that.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinny is upset because  Rabbi Kook  was both a very orthodox jew and a very zionist jew.   and a very BRILLIANT jew       islamo nazi pig propaganda has taught him that the "orthodox"    are  "anti zionist"      and only the secular jews are zionist       It is a fantasy of   islamo nazi pigs that the    religious jews and the secular jews kill each other in the streets of Tel Aviv-----just as the sunni and shiites do in so many  "muslim"  countries      I actually did hear about it from a pakistani muslim  more than about 45 years ago   ----and since
> ...



Certainly not on the Israeli side of the conflict.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel occupies Israel, Princess, and as this morning's discourse proved, all of your crapola is just that.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 19, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Princess, talking to yourself could turn out to be a disease. Go schedule a doctors appointment.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 19, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



BecauseUDon'tKnow, Enjoy...

BecauseUDon'tKnow, Thanks for the red and the (quote-STFU nazi you're too stupid for this thread piss off), lmao it's like Gold coming from you fool...

Oh Ya, Back to Ya...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 19, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Already answered your horrendously stupid thread Fagg


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 19, 2012)

*sigh!*  What IS it with all you little boys and your 'faggy' obsession???

Is there ANYONE left around here with whom to have an actual mature discussion????


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 19, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> *sigh!*  What IS it with all you little boys and your 'faggy' obsession???
> 
> Is there ANYONE left around here with whom to have an actual mature discussion????



He can't have mature discussions. When I first joined this thread I tried talking to him and his responses were awful and bigoted.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 19, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You *stupid dolt*, I told you before fags are a progressive left-wing thing, I'm conservative...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 19, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Haha already disproved your thread dumbass. I love how you make up your own references in it too


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> You are brilliant,  Georgie    you have the reasoning power of  Heinrich Himmler and Josef Geobbels COMBINED   --and twice the sum of their ethics


Both Nazis thought they were "chosen people."
Both Nazis would approve of Israel's occupation of Palestine.
Why don't you justify the Zionist ethics that inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms on a majority of Palestinians in 1948?


----------



## sealadaigh (Sep 19, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> *sigh!*  What IS it with all you little boys and your 'faggy' obsession???
> 
> Is there ANYONE left around here with whom to have an actual mature discussion????



there's this cat named roudy whose pretty deep. maybe you have him on filter. he never makes gay reference or innuendo.

a word of warning though...if you read his posts, you are mos def gonna wanna leave your godwin's law at at home.

what can i say...oy vey. the nongoyim.<shrug> meshugga.<shrug>


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > You are brilliant,  Georgie    you have the reasoning power of  Heinrich Himmler and Josef Geobbels COMBINED   --and twice the sum of their ethics
> ...



No need to, Princess, because it never happened.
Israel - 23,000 days of STATEHOOD and still winning!  
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


1948 Mandate Palestine.
650,000 Jews owned 16% of the total land.
700,000 of the 1.2 million Arabs were displaced during the creation of the Jewish state.
Is the math too confusing?


----------



## pbel (Sep 19, 2012)

Israelis finally elected a woman Prime Minister since Golda Meir 70 years ago in Attilla Roseis. She promised to Kill &#8216;em all in her campaign. Roseis is a nice Jewish Grandma who loves her grandchildren in and she teaches them how to kill Arabs.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > You are brilliant,  Georgie    you have the reasoning power of  Heinrich Himmler and Josef Geobbels COMBINED   --and twice the sum of their ethics
> ...



Hearing all this talk of Nazi's reminds me to tell the children the truth...

Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > You are brilliant,  Georgie    you have the reasoning power of  Heinrich Himmler and Josef Geobbels COMBINED   --and twice the sum of their ethics
> ...


They've been justified Tinkerbell.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



None of which proves your bogus claim that Zionists "inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms on a majority of Palestinians in 1948."


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > You are brilliant,  Georgie    you have the reasoning power of  Heinrich Himmler and Josef Geobbels COMBINED   --and twice the sum of their ethics
> ...



In 1948?    The zionist project which is NOW ISRAEL   since 1948 ----began at the beginning of the   19th century-----Jews in palestine did not pick up a gun until   the early 20tth century       That invasion of   HEAVILY ARMED EUROPEAN JEWS------is an islamo nazi psychotic delusion      Try not to focus on your delusions and hallucinations


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 19, 2012)

1948 Mandate Palestine contained approximately 650,000 Jews and twice that many Arabs.
Do you agree?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 19, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> 1948 Mandate Palestine contained approximately 650,000 Jews and twice that many Arabs.
> Do you agree?



What's the significance? What are you tying to get at?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 19, 2012)

georgie is trying to say that since muslims did manage to decimate the jewish population in the middle east-----they have the right to deprive them of all rights.   He is also saying that if the remnant survivors FIGHT for their rights----the throats of their infants should be slit


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL0C2QvqIlo]Arabs brainwashed little girls to hate Jews - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etDb5tXPawc]Palestinian Children Taught to Hate Jews - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udDXUZEYUIc]Children Taught to Hate Jews - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdWV02Szb5k&feature=fvwrel]Muslim Mickey Mouse Teaches Children to Kill Jews - YouTube[/ame]

More to come - - About 66,200,000 results (0.35 seconds) lol


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone can put up videos Sherlock.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 20, 2012)

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BvjJ6CY4wso]YouTube - Drunk Settler Boasting About Killing Jesus HQ[/ame]

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=o0HTVauVf48]YouTube - Radical Jewish settler attacks film crew[/ame]

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp890nXTJ44]YouTube - Coward Israeli Settlers Attack Elderly Palestinian Couple[/ame]

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W2w05bH9D8A]YouTube - Settlers attack Rabbi[/ame]

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq_33tSp6JE]YouTube - settlers attack Palestinians and Israelies Kfar Qadum 2-4-08[/ame]

If I was as bigoted as you are I would have blamed all Jews.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 20, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> YouTube - Drunk Settler Boasting About Killing Jesus HQ
> 
> YouTube - Radical Jewish settler attacks film crew
> 
> ...



Is that all Ya got...


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 20, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Drunk Settler Boasting About Killing Jesus HQ
> ...



I got many more but it doesn't mean shit and you dont either. Stay in your stupid threads


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 1948 Mandate Palestine contained approximately 650,000 Jews and twice that many Arabs.
> ...


"Popular sovereignty or the sovereignty of the people is the principle that the legitimacy of the state is created and sustained by the will or consent of its people, who are the source of all political power."

I'm saying the future of Mandate Palestine should've been decided by polling all its citizens instead of allowing one out of every three Palestinians to inflict a Jewish State upon the majority.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israel's version of democracy is only allowing the people they like the opportunity to vote.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

georgie lies and tinny swears

       neither paid attention in grammar school and probably never bothered to read even short little classics like  "Plato's republic"


----------



## Lipush (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> 1948 Mandate Palestine contained approximately 650,000 Jews and twice that many Arabs.
> Do you agree?



So?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Liar.
All of Israel's citizens have the right to vote in Israeli elections, including her 1.2 million Arab citizens, just as all American citizens can vote in our elections.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

sorry say-it     Lies are permitted on this board----without them ----georgie and tinny could not post


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

in Saudi arabia and maldives    ONLY MUSLIMS CAN VOTE     In several other  shariah sh*t holes there are other shariah restrictions on non muslims     About  20% of the residents of saudi arabia are non muslims------   Logically that sh*t hole should be expelled from the UN and the human race


----------



## Lipush (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Please don't confuse anti israelis with facts


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 1948 Mandate Palestine contained approximately 650,000 Jews and twice that many Arabs.
> ...


So the future of Mandate Palestine should have been decided by ballots, not bullets in 1948.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


When do the millions of Arabs living under Israeli military law in Area C, for example, get a vote in Israeli elections?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

the japanese who lived under   ALLIED OCCUPATION voted in USA elections according to the islamo nazi idiots       For the record   A POPULAR VOTE   in the USA in  1850 would have preserved  slavery       For the record    A POPULAR VOTE   in the middle east  today would render all of the christians in the Middle east today  SLAVES TO MUSLIMS      and legally liable to rape and to confiscation of children       The situation in Sudan which has been ongoing for several decades is in full accordance with SHARIAH LAW


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Not a lie at all. When the foreigners wanted to create a state in Palestine they did not have popular support so they drove 750,000 potential "no votes" off the polls at the point of a gun. These people still cannot vote for their government in their homeland.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 20, 2012)

I notice that Tinny doesn't seem to be aware of the 950,000 refugees who were driven off of their land all over the ME simply because they were not Muslims.

The Israelis passed no laws to disenfranchise citizens, as did Egypt, Syria, Iraq and other member states of the Arab League.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> I notice that Tinny doesn't seem to be aware of the 950,000 refugees who were driven off of their land all over the ME simply because they were not Muslims.
> 
> The Israelis passed no laws to disenfranchise citizens, as did Egypt, Syria, Iraq and other member states of the Arab League.



The Palestinians had nothing to do with that. That is merely deflection.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tinney lied  (again)   not a single arab was driven out of his home at the point of a gun in the land that is now Israel nor did they flee under threat of rape or forced conversion  as did HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS who fled the filth that tinny supports     Among the hundreds of millions are many hundreds of thousands of jews who fled the filth that tinny supports and lauds and advocates


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Tinney lied  (again)   not a single arab was driven out of his home at the point of a gun in the land that is now Israel nor did they flee under threat of rape or forced conversion  as did HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS who fled the filth that tinny supports     Among the hundreds of millions are many hundreds of thousands of jews who fled the filth that tinny supports and lauds and advocates



*BS!*

You need to read up.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that Tinny doesn't seem to be aware of the 950,000 refugees who were driven off of their land all over the ME simply because they were not Muslims.
> ...



true    most of the people who were told to call themselves  "palestinians"   sometime in the 1960s have as little to do with the filth that the UMMAH INVENTED as the Berlin children had to do with the filth of Adolf Abu ali      There is no doubt that there are many arab muslims who are simply the victims of  IMPERIALIST ARABISM in the Middle East


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinney lied  (again)   not a single arab was driven out of his home at the point of a gun in the land that is now Israel nor did they flee under threat of rape or forced conversion  as did HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS who fled the filth that tinny supports     Among the hundreds of millions are many hundreds of thousands of jews who fled the filth that tinny supports and lauds and advocates
> ...



Tinnie is stumped again      It's ok tinnie -----simply admit that you support the rape and murder of jews in the glorious name of the rapist pig of  MECCA


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Deflection.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LOL   stumped again


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 20, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What is there to be stumped about? Your incoherence?


----------



## pbel (Sep 20, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > 1948 Mandate Palestine contained approximately 650,000 Jews and twice that many Arabs.
> ...



*And so it is with your Religious right wing Israeli mindset: Acts of aggression can be used to conquer land from your perceived enemies...

With that logic and action then the Arabs may in the future invade Israel through a coordinated attack by the masses to regain the land and be justified by the rules of war. Or any act to regain land by acts of War.

The only problem in Palestine is that the Palestinians did not have an Army and there they were a civilian population now occupied under the UN.

People have the right to resist occupation or make a Real peace.*


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 20, 2012)

"With that logic and action then the Arabs may in the future invade Israel through a coordinated attack by the masses to regain the land and be justified by the rules of war. Or any act to regain land by acts of War."

They've tried that about five times already, starting in '48 - it hasn't been a notable success.


----------



## pbel (Sep 20, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> "With that logic and action then the Arabs may in the future invade Israel through a coordinated attack by the masses to regain the land and be justified by the rules of war. Or any act to regain land by acts of War."
> 
> They've tried that about five times already, starting in '48 - it hasn't been a notable success.



You are only looking at the short term...Israel is definately a Super War Power especially with American made weaponry. Israel was an American outpost after WWII to protect our strategic interests in the area, namely oil.

Our reliance on ME oil is only 18% in this area. By arming Israel to protect them from the Islamic Horde Our "made in the USA bombs" make Muslims our enemies...

Its time for America to serve its own Interests and let the Europeans, the Israelis, and Arabs to pay for their strategic interests and end war and spend that money here.

That's Our National Interest.


----------



## toastman (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "With that logic and action then the Arabs may in the future invade Israel through a coordinated attack by the masses to regain the land and be justified by the rules of war. Or any act to regain land by acts of War."
> ...



Israel and the U.S will ALWAYS be allies, you people need to understand that. 
The only way Israel will cease to exist is if you nuke her ! But any country that does that will cease to exist as well....


----------



## toastman (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Israel didn't have an army in 1948, what's your point ???

Israel conquered the land when they were being attacked, you Islamic pig


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

Toast    you do not understand  SHARIAH LAW  (which was invented by a "god")    According to Shariah law ---jews are not permitted to defend themselves from muslim aggression.    In Shariah shit holes----jews are denied the right to own or use any weapons at all ----even in places where wild animals live       Jews who travel can do so in such places only by hiring  muslims to accompany them     In order to understand how horrified are muslims over the fact that jews actually fought them       and actually won-----you have to know some of the details of the    "HOLY LAW"  created by their  "god"    which they truly believe is utterly DIVINE and cannot be breached.     A jew holding a gun simply does not register in their minds------but they decorate their own bodies with  ARSENALS     In the land of my husband's birth----muslims walk around PROUDLY with handgrenades hanging off of themselves as ORNAMENTS        it is their way of PROUDLY declaring their religious piety


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Nation States NEVER have permanent friends or enemies, only permanent Interests.
When US elites no longer need the Jewish State it will vanish as quickly as White South Africa or South Vietnam.

Nuclear weapon are NOT the likely option:

"SWIFT links 8,740 financial institutions in 209 countries. Without access to SWIFT and its interbank payment network, countries are unable either to pay for imports or to receive payment for exports. *In short, no payment &#8212; no trade*. 

"Should it come to a point where trade sanctions are imposed on Israel, it may be able to evade them. 

"Instead of chasing trade sanctions-busters and plugging loopholes, it is both faster and much more effective to suspend the payment system."

Terry Crawford-Browne: To end the occupation, cripple Israeli banks | Israeli Occupation Archive


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Pbel, have you ever considered how the Muslims have gotten all that land in the Middle East when most of these countries were basically inhabited by Christians before the Muslims left the Saudi Peninsula and forced people to convert, killing many who refused.  Pbel seems like the perfect Dhimwit and wouldn't care if the Muslims develop a worldwide caliphate, which many Muslims would like to do. 
Egyptian Islamic Jihad


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Silly stuff.  Although SWIFT is Belgian company that provides secure messaging between financial institutions that facilitates transactions, it is under the effective control of the US Treasury so saying SWIFT might be used to punish Israel is equivalent to saying the US would turn against Israel, and there are no indications that will happen anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

hope springs eternal in the   islamo nazi pig heart


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Mandate Palestine was not a country nor was there a mechanism for elections and the Brits were not in the business of establishing democracies.
There was a non-binding UN resolution which suggested a peaceful resolution to the conflicting nationalist aspirations of the people. The soon-to-be Israelis thought a peaceful resolution was the way to go and went about the work of establishing a country. The Arabs took a somewhat different route. 
The result?
Israel - 23,000 days of STATEHOOD and still winning!   
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



If they were to apply for and gain Israeli citizenship - as Jerusalem's "Palestinians" have been doing in increasing numbers - they would be eligible to vote. Area C is not part of Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

Where do the universal rights of popular sovereignty and self-determination fit into your fable?
Elections in Mandate Palestine would not have been hard to organize.
Free elections that resulted in a Jewish State would have been impossible.

That non-binding resolution you mentioned gave those who owned 16% of Mandate Palestine 55% of the land. Where's the mechanism for that?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Non-Jewish residents of Area C are subject to Israeli laws and pay Israeli taxes.
Since Israel confers different levels of popular sovereignty based on citizenship and nationality those Jerusalem Palestinians will still be second class citizens, at best.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are trying to change the subject, Princess, and your claim that "Israel's version of democracy is only allowing the people they like the opportunity to vote" remains a blatant lie.
All Israeli citizens, including her 1.2 million Arab citizens, have the right to vote in Israeli elections.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Only about 50,000 Palestinian Arabs live in Area C along with nearly 600,000 Israelis.  These Arabs are technically under the PA; they are taxed by the PA and have the right to vote in PA elections.  They are Palestinian expatriates living in an Area governed by the Israeli Civil Administration, just as there are about 150,000 American expatriates living in Israel.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Yes indeedie.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wrong on all counts.  Palestinian Arabs living in Area C are considered citizens of the PA and are required to pay PA taxes, not Israeli taxes.  All Israeli citizens are equal under the law.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Another instance of "silly stuff" like Israel's assault on the USS Liberty will result in the US taxpayer turning on Israel.

"The USS Liberty incident was an attack on a United States Navy technical research ship, USS Liberty, by Israeli Air Force jet fighter aircraft and Israeli Navy torpedo boats, on June 8, 1967, during the Six-Day War.[2] The combined air and sea attack killed 34 crew members (naval officers, seamen, two Marines, and one civilian), wounded 170 crew members, and severely damaged the ship.[3] At the time, the ship was in international waters north of the Sinai .."

USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pbel (Sep 20, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Hoss the Religious war between Israel and Islam is not of our concern. This religious war was started when the occupation of Arab Muslim Lands when Israel went beyond its 67 borders...It has always been the aggressor since its inception was forced on the indiginous residents as occupied.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The situation is different in Area C.  When Israel annexed Jerusalem, all the Palestinian Arabs living there were made permanent residents of Israel and were given the right to become Israeli citizens if they chose to.  Since Area C is not part of Israel at this time, the Palestinian Arabs living there are not permanent residents of Israel and do not have an automatic right to become Israeli citizens.  They are citizens of the PA and have all the rights and responsibilities of the Palestinian Arabs living in Areas A and B.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



lol  Forty five years after the event and after repeated government investigations have found the attack the result of a series of errors and that's still your best hope the US will turn against Israel?  How sad for you.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

Peeballs has even forgotten that the MOORS INVADED AND OCCUPIED  SICILY     ---an interesting factoid of history.

Long ago I noticed something about SICILIANS  ----and had no idea how what I noticed  came about.   I did notice that  SICILIANS   have the same attitude toward women that I also saw among muslims     I was not the only one who noticed Sicilian attitude toward women-----my grandmother----way back in the early part of the 20th century worked with sicilian girls----in the sweat shops.     She said of those girls----"their brothers brought them to work and picked them up afterwards-------they were GUARDED"      Another aspect of sicilian culture is the idea that WOMEN NEED NOT KNOW  -----women know nothing and the most important aspect of their lives is  BE A VIRGIN and NOT KNOW WHAT THE MEN DO.     I did notice the same ideas about women among muslims I encountered       and I also noticed that the MAFIA is all but modeled on islamic society with a chieftain that gets to kill people.       Well  ---this is the reason   peeballs----sicily---at one time was OCCUPIED by muslims ------the mafia was actually formed to counter muslim control----in fact it aped the islamic social forms


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinney lied  (again)   not a single arab was driven out of his home at the point of a gun in the land that is now Israel nor did they flee under threat of rape or forced conversion  as did HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS who fled the filth that tinny supports     Among the hundreds of millions are many hundreds of thousands of jews who fled the filth that tinny supports and lauds and advocates
> ...



Arab Riots    April 47, 1920 in the Old City
"Nebi Musa processionApril 4, 1920 
The annual Nebi Musa spring festival was a Muslim festival that began on the Friday before Good Friday and involved a procession to the Nebi Musa shrine (tomb of Moses) near Jericho. It had apparently existed since the time of Saladin. Arab educator and essayist Khalil al-Sakakini described how tribes and caravans would come with banners and weapons.

By 10:30 a.m. on April 4, 1920, 60,00070,000 Arabs had already congregated in the city square, and groups of them had already been attacking Jews in the Old City's alleys for over an hour; the Jews hid. Inflammatory anti-Zionist rhetoric was being delivered from the balcony of the Arab Club. One inciter was Hajj Amin al-Husayni; his uncle, the mayor, spoke from the municipal building's balcony.

The editor of the newspaper Suriya al-Janubia (Southern Syria), Aref al-Aref, delivered his speech on horseback. The crowd shouted "Independence! Independence!" and "Palestine is our land, the Jews are our dogs!" Arab police joined in applause, and violence started. The Arab local population ransacked the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem. The Torath Chaim Yeshiva was raided, and Torah scrolls were torn and thrown on the floor, and the building then set alight. During the next three hours, 160 Jews were wounded.

Khalil al-Sakakini witnessed the eruption of violence in the Old City:
 "[A] riot broke out, the people began to run about and stones were thrown at the Jews. The shops were closed and there were screams... I saw a Zionist soldier covered in dust and blood... Afterwards, I saw one Hebronite approach a Jewish shoeshine boy, who hid behind a sack in one of the wall's comers next to Jaffa Gate, and take his box and beat him over the head. He screamed and began to run, his head bleeding and the Hebronite left him and returned to the procession... The riot reached its zenith. All shouted, "Muhammad's religion was born with the sword"... I immediately walked to the municipal garden... my soul is nauseated and depressed by the madness of humankind."

1920 Nebi Musa riots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The deliberate attack on the USS Liberty by Israel remains the only act of its kind never investigated by the full US Congress.

"Survivors (of _Liberty_) report that the torpedo boat crews swept the decks of USS Liberty with continuous machine gun fire, targeting communications equipment and any crewmembers who ventured above decks.[22]

"Damage control firefighters, who had already risked their lives merely by appearing on deck, had to abandon their efforts because their fire hoses had been shredded by machine gun fire.[23]

"Survivors also report that the torpedo boat crews fired on the inflated life boats launched by the crew after the captain gave the order 'prepare to abandon ship.'[24] This order had to be rescinded because the crew was unable to stand on the main deck without being fired upon and *the life rafts were destroyed as they were launched.*"

*Do you find that funny or sad?*

USS Liberty Memorial: Summary of Events


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Camel crap. Most of the Arab states created since the end of WW1 were established violently and in 1920 tens of thousands of armed Arabs gathered in the Old City to attack Jews. Arabs have been at war with Israel since its inception and with Jews for much longer.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> hope springs eternal in the   islamo nazi pig heart



Wishful thinking as a way of life.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Where do the universal rights of popular sovereignty and self-determination fit into your fable?
> Elections in Mandate Palestine would not have been hard to organize.
> Free elections that resulted in a Jewish State would have been impossible.
> 
> That non-binding resolution you mentioned gave those who owned 16% of Mandate Palestine 55% of the land. Where's the mechanism for that?



The Arabs didn't bitch about the nature of the deal. They didn't bitch about the percentages. They bitched about the Jews having a home there.
You may file your complaint with the Brits but I doubt anyone will pay any attention to you.
You may also file with the UN but while you certainly will find eager ears for your complaints you won't find any action.
What we have here is perhaps the crux of the biscuit.
You can fault the Brits, or the UN or even Arab rejectionism and dependence on violence but blaming the soon-to-be Israelis for taking advantage of the prevailing winds and setting sail for nationhood is just sour grapes and all your lame attempts to prove your case is just that ... sour grapes.


----------



## pbel (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...







 Sniffochio

I like punching
Sniffer in the
Nose

Even 
When I miss
I always

Come Close...

I love punching
Sniffer in the
Nose

Watch as he
Opens his
Lying

Mouth

As it grows and Grows...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> sayit said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


*aaarrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!*


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


How many of those 150,000 American expatriates living in Israel had their land stolen by the Jewish State's separation wall? How many of the 600,000 Israelis living in Area C are there in violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention's prohibition against transfer of civilians into an occupied territory? The PA is little more than a fig leaf for Israel's illegal occupation of the West Bank.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Camel crap. All of Israel's citizens have equal voting rights (the subject of this conversation, remember?) and only 6% of the West Bank's 2.3mil "Palestinians" live in the mostly rural Area C. The vast majority of those Arabs have no contact at all with the Israelis or the tax man. 
Do you have a link as to how much they pay in taxes?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




your question is very islamic      it is based on islamic law which allows muslims to own both 
the land the moveable wealth  and the children of any non muslims they murder-----they even get the wives.    You are resorting to the same system that KHARTOUM used to legalize the genocide of southern sudanese and the enslavement of the children

There is quite a bit of land that was LEGALLY OWNED BY PURCHASE BY JEWS   -----in what is today called  "THE WEST BANK"     virtually none of it was owned by purchase by arab muslims     ------in fact even MEDINA was never purchased by muslims-----Today no non muslim can set foot in that land made unholy by the stinking carcass of the rapist pig

your comments do make sense in the system you support-----land ownership by virtue of rape murder and pillage


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wishful thinking, Princess, and what does that response have to do with the conversation about a DOA attempt to cripple Israel's economy?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Camel crap. The Arabs have been at war with Israel since its inception and with the region's Jews far far longer.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So you are saying that George's claim that Area C "Palestinians" pay Israeli taxes was a blatant lie?
Say it ain't so!
George? Retort?


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 20, 2012)

Of course it was a blatant lie.   Just like his lie that 'Israel was always the aggressor'.  

He remains silent about the 950,000 people who were stripped of their citizenship along with all their property and possessions and forced to leave the lands where their families had lived for up to 2500 years due to a conspiracy of the 'Arab League' nations against their own innocent citizens.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I find you to be very, very sad, Princess, and you seemed to be doing soooo well until you started lying about Area C taxes. So what does the USS Liberty have to do with the lame attempt to cripple Israel economically because that is where you injected it. Evidently you've shot your rational load and are down to spewing your mindless hate, just like any dime-a-dozen Nazi squid.


----------



## pbel (Sep 20, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Of course it was a blatant lie.   Just like his lie that 'Israel was always the aggressor'.
> 
> He remains silent about the 950,000 people who were stripped of their citizenship along with all their property and possessions and forced to leave the lands where their families had lived for up to 2500 years due to a conspiracy of the 'Arab League' nations against their own innocent citizens.



*For once we agree! That's why I support the 67 re-nogotiated borders sharing E. Jerusalem to make up for the Jews who lost their homes in the ME.*


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



As always a thoughtful, point by point refutation by PBrain. I don't know how she does it!


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



"Millions of Arabs" in Area C? 
You may be the dimmest "Palestinian" propagandist of all time. 
Why is it all "pro-Palestinian" supporters lie like it's their job?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



How many of them had to read your incessant lies on this thread?
Have you found a source yet which supports your claims about the "millions of Arabs" living in Area C? No? Keep looking, Princess.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Here's some more of that direct quote from survivors of the USS Liberty for you to SNIP, Bitch:

"After the Israeli fighter aircraft completed their attacks, three Israeli torpedo boats arrived and began a surface attack about 35 minutes after the start of the air attack. The torpedo boats launched a total of five torpedoes, one of which struck the side of USS Liberty, opposite the ship's research spaces. [20] 

"*Twenty-six Americans in addition to the eight who had been killed in the earlier air attacks, were killed as a result of this explosion*.

"Following their torpedo attack, the torpedo boats moved up and down the length of the ship (both the port and starboard sides), continuing their attack, raking the ship with cannon and machine gun fire.[21] 

"In Malta, crewmen were later assigned the task of counting all of the holes in the ship that were the size of a man's hand or larger. They found a total of 861 such holes, in addition to "thousands" of .50 caliber machine gun holes.

"Survivors report that the torpedo boat crews swept the decks of USS Liberty with continuous machine gun fire, targeting communications equipment and any crewmembers who ventured above decks.[22]

"Damage control firefighters, who had already risked their lives merely by appearing on deck, had to abandon their efforts because their fire hoses had been shredded by machine gun fire.[23]

"Survivors also report that the torpedo boat crews fired on the inflated life boats launched by the crew after the captain gave the order 'prepare to abandon ship.'[24] This order had to be rescinded because the crew was unable to stand on the main deck without being fired upon and the life rafts were destroyed as they were launched."

It's very sad you're just another bottom-sucking pathic punk.

USS Liberty Memorial: Summary of Events


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

pbel said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it was a blatant lie.   Just like his lie that 'Israel was always the aggressor'.
> ...



Marg's point is that George Phillip is a liar. Are you really agreeing, Princess?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Where's your link for the 2.3 million Palestinians?

"2016 estimate	4,816,503[4] 
 - 	2007 census	3,719,189[4][5] 
 - 	Density	654[5]/km2 
1,694/sq mi"

There are over three million Palestinians living under Israeli laws and subject to various forms of kosher taxation that don't have the right to vote in Israel's elections.

Palestinian territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Obviously, your ignorance and veracity in tatters, you try in vain to change the subject. I understand you are embarrassed, Princess, but a simple mea culpa would have sufficed and would have been far more honorable than this pouty little girl thing you're engaged in.
Now perhaps you will find the link which supports your claims about "millions of Area C" Arabs lol and the taxes they pay to Israel. Remember, it was a subject you initiated.
Now be a man, even if only for a few minutes.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 20, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


In Area C, *for example.*

Over three million Palestinians live under an illegal Israeli occupation including those in Area C.

Maybe you should stick to reading Hebrew?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Humbug!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosher_tax_(antisemitic_canard)


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I do indeed have links regarding the 2.3 million WB "Palestinians" (your 3.7 - 4.8 mil number includes Gazans who are not W Bankers - something I'm certain you were aware of when you posted that). 
You do know where Area C is, Princess, don't you?
Now where did you learn that "there are over three million Palestinians living under Israeli laws and subject to various forms of kosher taxation?"
You have a link, right?

*The West Bank, including East Jerusalem*, has a land area of 5,640 km2 and 220 km2 water, the northwest quarter of the Dead Sea. It has an estimated population of *2,622,544* (June 2012). *More than 80 percent, about 2,000,000, are Palestinian Arabs,* approximately 500,000 are Jewish Israelis living in the West Bank.

West Bank - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am still waiting     This thread has almost 300 entries----and EARLY ON   I asked  sherri to justify THE ASSERTION  with which she started this thread.    SHERRI ASSERTED   that Israeli settlers   TEACH THEIR CHILDREN, EARLY,  TO KILL ARABS        Sherri ---where are you -----please present your evidence regarding that  TEACHING thing you claimed       do Israeli children learn to chant   DEATH TO THE ARABS    in their schools and synagogues ----can you cite the videos of this activity?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 20, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That does not say, as you mendaciously claimed, that there are "millions of Arabs" in Area C you flaming idiot, and including a link would make your camel crap look less like your own personal opinion. Perhaps you should get your head out of your camel's ass and learn to comprehend English.


----------



## American_Jihad (Sep 20, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Wake up BecauseUDon'tKnow...

Islamic bugs bunny, it's a hoot...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H26ylBsAknw]Hamas indoctrination of Palestinian Kids - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Again, you were mistaken.  Only 50,000 Palestinian Arabs live in Area C.  The others live under the government of the PA or the Gaza government.  So if you're unhappy about the conditions of those millions of Palestinian Arabs, you should take it up with Hamas or Fatah.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



I believe it is closer to 100,000 but still a far cry from the "millions of Arabs" GPhillip claims and his unhappiness with the plight of those hapless "Palestinians" extends only as far as it allows him to bitch about Israel. After that they are on their own.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

I believe it is closer to 100,000 but still a far cry from the "millions of Arabs" GPhillip claims and his unhappiness with the plight of those hapless "Palestinians" extends only as far as it allows him to bitch about Israel. After that they are on their own. 


so true      the FACT is that there are   "MILLIONS"    of something        but no one cares       There are MILLIONS OF STARVING AND SICK AND DISCARDED MUSLIM CHILDREN LYING IN GUTTERS           no one cares

Long ago------when jews started the current zionist project  ---ie in the early  1800s      there were muslims in Jerusalem--------and in the filthy gutters      sick children dying-----of malaria, cholera, tuberculosis, shistosomiasis, polio and even leprosy-----and ALSO STARVATION         did the UMMAH CARE      nope      not at all        When jews started building the place and addressing the endemic sicknesses     what did the UMMAH do?        well-----as the kids lay dying in the shadow of  "AL AQSA"     they covered the dome with pure gold to  ESTABLISH ISLAMIC DOMINANCE OVER THE CITY     The luck dying kids did get to see gold before they died


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



That seems to be true of almost all the people who would style themselves pro Palestinian.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am still waiting for    sherri to provide me with information on the  TEACHING OF JEWISH CHILDREN TO KILL


----------



## toastman (Sep 21, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I am still waiting for    sherri to provide me with information on the  TEACHING OF JEWISH CHILDREN TO KILL



She has no such information, she's just a retarded jihadist


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting for    sherri to provide me with information on the  TEACHING OF JEWISH CHILDREN TO KILL
> ...



give her a chance----what she cannot find----she will invent


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Indeed it is and I've been posting it for over a decade.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I am still waiting for    sherri to provide me with information on the  TEACHING OF JEWISH CHILDREN TO KILL



And for Gphillip to support his claim of "millions of Palestinians" in Area C.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

I suggest that neither of us  HOLD OUR BREATHS


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I believe it is closer to 100,000 but still a far cry from the "millions of Arabs" GPhillip claims and his unhappiness with the plight of those hapless "Palestinians" extends only as far as it allows him to bitch about Israel. After that they are on their own.
> 
> 
> so true      the FACT is that there are   "MILLIONS"    of something        but no one cares       There are MILLIONS OF STARVING AND SICK AND DISCARDED MUSLIM CHILDREN LYING IN GUTTERS           no one cares
> ...





> There are MILLIONS OF STARVING AND SICK AND DISCARDED MUSLIM CHILDREN LYING IN GUTTERS no one cares



It is not that nobody cares. It is that the US and Israel are closing down charities left and right.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz0fQ_EH1Ow]Orphans Under Threat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Do you have a link proving residents of Area C have little contact with Israeli checkpoints or illegal settlers?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The war got much hotter when one third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine imposed a Jewish State by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians. How would you react if land your family had lived on for generations became a UN-wrapped gift to the "chosen people?"


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



These is only one checkpoint still standing in the West Bank.  The checkpoints were a response to the second intifada, and as the number of attempted terrorist attacks decreased, so did the number of checkpoints.  The last one will be removed when security conditions allow.  The Palestinian Arabs do have a lot of contacts with Israelis.  About 30,000 of them work in construction and other industries in the Israeli West Bank communities.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



The Chosen People.  As opposed to the Christian Elect or the Muslim True Believers?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


"Taxation in the Palestinian territories is a complex system which *may involve payment to the Palestinian Authority (PA) and/or Israel* in the context of the IsraeliPalestinian conflict. 

"In 2005 the Palestinian Authority collected approximately $34 million per month from taxes and other charges, and Israel collected about $75 million per month in tariffs on foreign imports and value added taxes (VAT) on Israeli goods and services and on average kept about $15 million while forwarding the other $60 million to the PA.[1] 

"Israeli collected funds account for about two-thirds of the authority's self-generated revenue.[2] Since the 2006 Palestinian legislative election, *Israel has regularly withheld the taxes it owes the Hamas-led Palestinian Authority.*"

Taxation in the Palestinian territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The Second Intifada was in response to one third of the residents of Mandate Palestine inflicting a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians in 1948.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Or even the Exceptional Americans.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Bullshit.  Better than 80% of the Arabs living in the area that became pre 1967 Israel followed the British in after WWI, arriving at about the same time as the majority of the Jews did.  Studies of the increase in population in areas where there was little economic development, mostly the West Bank, show that the enormous increase in the Arab population in the part of the Mandate that became Israel was almost entirely due to Arab immigration after the British took over, and the UN confirmed this by defining a Palestinian refugee as some one who had been in what became Israel for at least two years after the Arab states rejected using five years in the definition.

Both the British courts and the Peel Commission debunked the bogus claims about land theft.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


How many of those 2.000.000 Palestinian Arabs living under Israeli laws and paying PA/Israeli taxes get to vote in Israeli elections?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Exactly.  Israel collects taxes in Area C on behalf of the PA.  All of the money is sent to the PA and without this assistance from Israel, the economies in both the West Bank and Gaza would collapse.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



They all get to vote in PA elections, not in Israeli elections.  How many French get to vote in British elections?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


650,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs lived in Mandate Palestine in 1948.
One third of the total population imposed a Jewish state upon the majority by force of arms.
No bullshit.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


How many French citizens are living under British occupation?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Actually, only Arabs within the Green Line can vote in Israeli elections.  But many Arab Knesset members are traitors and collaborate with the enemy.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Which, of course, never happened.  Less than 200,000 Arabs chose to remain in what became Israel.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I do and I will post it right after you post a link which proves your claim that there are "millions of Arabs living under Israeli military law (http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...ir-children-to-kill-early-20.html#post6029181) in Area C."


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No Palestinian Arabs are living under Israeli occupation.  They are citizens of the PA and have all the rights and responsibilities the PA allows them.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting for    sherri to provide me with information on the  TEACHING OF JEWISH CHILDREN TO KILL
> ...


I said there are millions of Palestinians living under Israeli occupation in Area C, *for example*.

And Jews do teach their young to kill Arabs:
They always have.

"Update- July 24, 2006: a new version of "Die with Love" signed bombs."


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Not necessarily from Area C, the topic of this conversation.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



All of those with Israeli citizenship, Princess, and this is your subject, Princess ... don't ask me to provide you with the facts. Look 'em up yourself.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Mandate Palestine 1948.
650,000 Jews.
1.2 million Arabs and others.

One third of the population inflicted a Jewish state by force of arms upon the majority of Palestinians, purging over 700,000 Arabs from their homes, businesses, and bank accounts.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



You will also note Israel does not collect real estate or income taxes from the non-Israeli residents of the territories, only VAT tax which is a sales tax on Israeli goods and services. Any "Palestinian" can avoid that tax by buying "Palestinian," Jordanian or Egyptian products or even black market goods. GPhillip whining about "taxation without representation" is as bogus as all his complaints.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Yep, bullshit.  Only 150,000 to 200,000 thousand Arabs chose to be part of the state of Israel.  The remainder had either a Jordanian state or an Egyptian puppet state imposed on them.  The creation of a Palestinian state in 1948 was never a real possibility, not because the Jews wanted to create a state of their own  but because the Arab states had always intended to capture and keep the land for themselves.  Jordan had always intended to keep the West Bank for itself, Syria had always claimed northern Israel was really part of Greater Syria and Nasser always believed he should be governing the entire Arab world, not just Egypt.  That's why a Palestinian state was never created in the areas Egypt and Jordan held after the war.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Thousands of Palestinians sit in Israel's jails for breaking Israeli law.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



A slogan, not an idea.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



It is a matter of history.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

one third of the residents of mandate palestine fought for their own freedom and almost a million jews imprisoned under the filth of islamic oppression in  "muslim countries"    ---an oppression which included CHILD CONFISCATION AND ENSLAVEMENT      My own mother-in-law was only 11 years old when she faced ---to georgie's delight----enslavement and rape simply because her father had died   (dhimmi orphan law) 

In the mid 19th century----less than half of the US population INFLICTED a slave deprived society on the majority of  US of A   citizens  depriving them of their rightful human property

Today---to Georgie's dismay----sudanese are still struggling to free their children who were enslaved under the laws of Khartoum      Georgie prays daily that they fail


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The population of Mandate Palestine in 1948 consisted of 650,000 Jews and 1.2 million Arabs and others.
The Jews inflicted a Jewish State upon a 2/3rd majority of all Palestinians regardless of Arab intentions in Jordan and Egypt.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Reality, not propaganda.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The answer, Pathic Prince, is exactly zero of the two million Palestinians living with a kosher boot on his/her neck gets to vote in Israeli elections. Jewish state or democratic state, what's your choice?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I can't find the article right now, but I recently read that all but one checkpoint in the West Bank had been removed since Netanyahu came into office.  Of course, there are still checkpoints between Israel and the West Bank, but not between any of the areas within the West Bank.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


And the PA has all the "rights and responsibilities" that Israel allows.

Are you arguing the PA represents a sovereign state?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No matter how many times you repeat it, it's still not true.  All but 150,000 to 200,000 Palestinian Arabs, to use your terminology, had either a Jordanian state or an Egyptian puppet state imposed on them.  The others chose to live in the new state of Israel.  

By winking at the things the Arab states intended and did and condemning what you claim were the same actions and intentions by the new state of Israel, you are saying the only reason you condemn the Israeli actions is that the Israelis are Jewish.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



More bullshit.  With regard to its citizens, the PA passes whatever laws it wants.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No, the historical fact is that all but 150,000 to 200,000 Arabs had either a Jordanian state or an Egyptian puppet state "inflicted" on them.  The others chose to become citizens of the new state of Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuch------you miss the point-----georgie knows but YOU MISS THE POINT------muslims---the FOLLOWERS OF THE GREATEST NABI OF ALL TIME-----have to deal with the fact that   <gasp>    jews own land-----and NOT ONLY THAT-----they can own a gun     and NOT ONLY THAT     they can sing----even if a muslim can HEAR THEM    and  NOT ONLY THAT    they can build synagogues -----as TALL AS THEY WISH    ---etc etc 

    Georgie knows that all of the above are violations of the   HOLY SHARIAH ONE AND ONLY GREAT LAW  

         Georgie's favorite law      is the saddle law------did you know that according to the laws georgie supports ------although a jew may ride a donkey  (but never a horse or a camel)  ----he cannot use a saddle of leather or textile -----only wood         In Israel----jews use cars------allah did not make a law about that issue yet.    Lets ask sunni

I am not sure if jews are permitted to use  BALL POINT PENS  according to AL NABI     Lets ask Georgie


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Cool. According to Palestinian law:

It is illegal to arrest someone without a court issued warrant.
Members of parliament are immune from arrest or prosecution.
It is legal for Palestine to manufacture weapons.
It is legal for Palestine to import weapons.
Palestinians have the right to bear arms.
Palestinians have the right to live where they want.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



As always your prodigious ignorance betrays you. There are no "Palestinians living with a kosher boot on his/her neck" and 1.6 million Arabs with Israeli citizenship have the right to vote in Israeli elections:
Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



My point exactly.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Then Israel goes in and violates all the laws.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are confused.  The PA passes laws for Palestinian Arabs to follow, not for the state of Israel to follow.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


How many Jews and Arabs lived in Mandate Palestine in 1948?

"Of the 1,358,000 Palestinian Arab citizens of Palestine in 1948, approximately 873;600 resided within what would become the Israeli borders, 485,000 without."

Jews numbered approximately 650,000 for a total of about 2 million persons.

Hence one third of all inhabitants of Mandate Palestine in 1948 inflicted a Jewish state upon a majority of all Palestinians without any help from Jordanians or Egyptians. That is why I'm condemning some Jews for al-Nakba:

"The 1948 Palestinian exodus, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', catastrophe', or cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately 711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs *left, fled or were expelled* from their homes, during the 1947&#8211;1948 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine and the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.[2] "

MidEast Web - Population of Palestine


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The fact is that all but 150,000 to 200,000 of those Arabs had either a Jordanian state or an Egyptian puppet state "inflicted" on them and the others chose to become citizens of the new state of Israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

The fact is it was the creation of a Jewish state that dispossessed all but 150,000 to 200,000 of Arab citizens of Mandate Palestine.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> The fact is it was the creation of a Jewish state that dispossessed all but 150,000 to 200,000 of Arab citizens of Mandate Palestine.



No, it was the refusal of the Arabs to allow any Jewish state on any part of the land that led to these misfortunes for some of the Arabs.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is it was the creation of a Jewish state that dispossessed all but 150,000 to 200,000 of Arab citizens of Mandate Palestine.
> ...


No doubt many have noticed that Georgie doesn't include Jordan in the Palestine Mandate even though Jordan with the Hashemites from Saudi Arabia ruling it received 78% of the mandate.  I guess if you are a Palestinian, you don't care who is ruling 78% of the Mandate as long as they are Muslims who are doing it, but God forbid that the Jews rule any part of the Mandate.  Meanwhile, perhaps Georgie can tell us how come the UN said that anyone only in the area for two years can be considered a refugee.  You have any friends, Georgie, who were only there two years but consider themselves indigenous to the land even though they might have come from someplace else?


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Does the PA control its airspace?
How about natural resources like water?
Who controls its "borders?"
Is the PA sovereign in the same sense as Israel and the US?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 21, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



How can the PA become a sovereign state when it refuses to negotiate a final status agreement, and how can it negotiate a final status agreement when it has no control over Gaza?  Since 1967 Israel has been offering to trade land for peace.  Arab states such a Egypt and Jordan clearly could make that trade, but the PA clearly cannot.  When the PA is able to provide the security guarantees Egypt and Jordan have, it will be time to discuss sovereignty issues.

In the mean time, the PA has self government in the autonomous West Bank areas A and B and is only prevented from having it in Gaza by Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...





> Since 1967 Israel has been offering to trade land for peace.



What have they been offering? Israel has no land.


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 21, 2012)

"What have they been offering? Israel has no land."

While anyone insists on maintaining this refusal to acknowledge reality, there is no 'discussing' with them.   The POV is simply not rational enough to be worthy of any attention.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You wish.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Just answer the question, Princess.
Are you arguing the PA represents a sovereign state?
Indeed they do not and they have themselves to blame.
Palestinians Try To Resurrect a UN Resolution They Violently Rejected
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kYCoDA&usg=AFQjCNHOvyD8LHKwQ05lBMgTjLtbNpAAmQ


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> In the mean time, the PA has self government in the autonomous West Bank areas A and B and is only prevented from having it in Gaza by Hamas.


The West Bank isn't autonomous.  There are over 500 checkpoints and roadblocks in that area managed by the IDF restricting the movements of all Palestinian's who live there.  That's not autonomy. 

Palestinian's have died because Israeli's wouldn't allow them passage through a checkpoint to get to the hospital.  Autonomy my ass!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > In the mean time, the PA has self government in the autonomous West Bank areas A and B and is only prevented from having it in Gaza by Hamas.
> ...




Jews have died because  arab muslim sluts have entered israeli hospitals with bombs on their stinking  asses


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


Jew enforce an illegal occupation.
Arabs resist it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

there is nothing  "illegal"   about the occupation  just as there was nothing "illegal"  about the  USA occupation of Japan    In fact the USA occupation of Japan was FAR MORE illegal since Japan formerly  SURRENDERED        The jihadists pigs of the world are still  AT WAR with  Israel       LEGALLY   Israel can bomb the pigs ---to facilitate surrender just as the USA did to Japan and just as the  RAF  did to Berlin    Terrorist experts claim that  the next terrorist attack is inevitable.   It  would be good if no more people were killed by that which you advocate and adore-----but if any one dies,  may  you and yours be the beneficiares  of actions of   jihadist slut with bomb on stinking ass

of course---your statement does support Israel's right to shoot them in the head and not just  check them------resisting         yes---resisting the right of jews to NOT LIVE under the stink and filth you adore----the FILTH of the SHARIAH SHIT -----are you still mourning the LOST OF THE MOGHUL EMPIRE and the islamic RIGHT to enslave hindus?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > In the mean time, the PA has self government in the autonomous West Bank areas A and B and is only prevented from having it in Gaza by Hamas.
> ...



None of this is true.  There is only one checkpoint now within the West Bank although there are several between the West Bank and Israel.  As a response to the second intifada there had been as many as 600, but as the number of attempted terrorist attacks decreased so did the number of checkpoints.  There were never any checkpoints within the autonomous regions of Areas A and B.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


*Do you have any links?*

"In September 2011, the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) said there were 522 roadblocks and checkpoints obstructing Palestinian movement in the West Bank, up from 503 in July 2010. That number does not include the temporary checkpoints known as 'flying checkpoints,' of which there were 495 on average per month in the West Bank in 2011, up from 351 on average per month in the previous two years."

Israeli checkpoint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> there is nothing  "illegal"   about the occupation  just as there was nothing "illegal"  about the  USA occupation of Japan    In fact the USA occupation of Japan was FAR MORE illegal since Japan formerly  SURRENDERED        The jihadists pigs of the world are still  AT WAR with  Israel       LEGALLY   Israel can bomb the pigs ---to facilitate surrender just as the USA did to Japan and just as the  RAF  did to Berlin    Terrorist experts claim that  the next terrorist attack is inevitable.   It  would be good if no more people were killed by that which you advocate and adore-----but if any one dies,  may  you and yours be the beneficiares  of actions of   jihadist slut with bomb on stinking ass
> 
> of course---your statement does support Israel's right to shoot them in the head and not just  check them------resisting         yes---resisting the right of jews to NOT LIVE under the stink and filth you adore----the FILTH of the SHARIAH SHIT -----are you still mourning the LOST OF THE MOGHUL EMPIRE and the islamic RIGHT to enslave hindus?


"Israel's illegal actions in the occupied Palestinian territories are multiple beginning with (1) the outright annexation of East Jerusalem and the Golan Heights, (2) the widespread placement of substantial illegal Israeli civilian settlements throughout the occupied territories (3) connected by Israeli-use only roads, and (4) the construction of a wall/fence throughout the West Bank virtually destroying the communities it cuts through or surrounds, both of which create a condition of de facto annexation which significantly interferes with the Palestinian people's rights to self-determination and their human rights, (5) the significant transformation of the local legal system in the territories giving the Israeli settlements special privileges and legally and financially linking them to Israel, and then establishing a separate governing system for the Palestinian population centers which both oppresses them and exploits them thus also violating their human rights and inalienable right of self-determination."

Illegal Military Occupation


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> None of this is true.  There is only one checkpoint now within the West Bank although there are several between the West Bank and Israel.  As a response to the second intifada there had been as many as 600, but as the number of attempted terrorist attacks decreased so did the number of checkpoints.  There were never any checkpoints within the autonomous regions of Areas A and B.


So you say it's not true?

Here's a map of the checkpoints.





And here's a UN update on the subject of movement and restrictions in the West Bank...



> _WEST BANK MOVEMENT AND ACCESS UPDATE
> *September 2012*
> 
> The period between July 2011 and June 2012 (hereafter: the reporting period) was characterized by mixed trends regarding the system of internal movement and access restrictions implemented by the Israeli authorities within the occupied West Bank. A series of significant easing measures improved the connectivity between several villages and the nearest city and service center, and facilitated access to East Jerusalem through one of the main Barrier checkpoints.* However, little change was registered in the restrictions affecting Palestinian access to large rural areas, including those located behind the Barrier, in the Jordan Valley, and in the vicinity of Israeli settlements;* movement within the Israeli-controlled part of Hebron City also remained severely restricted.* Overall, the system of internal movement restrictions has continued to contribute to the fragmentation of the West Bank, impacting the daily lives of Palestinians*. _


So apparently, there's a few more restrictions in that area than you are claiming.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


I'm arguing that PA stands for Pathic Appendage.
Something you should have a special feel for.

Now tell me what moral authority the UN had to "apportion" any of the land of Mandate Palestine?

"In a statement marking the day this year, Richard Falk, the U.N.&#8217;s controversial 'special rapporteur on human rights in the occupied Palestinian territories,' accused Israel of pursuing 'invidious schemes to permanently empty Palestine of Palestinians. This prolonged human catastrophe must be brought to an end once and for all. Only then can the rights of Palestinians can be realized.'&#8221;

Palestinians Try to Resurrect a U.N. Resolution They Violently Rejected 64 Years Ago | CNSNews.com

*Where would the Jewish State be without Transfer?*


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

Israel said they would remove 50 out of the 500 checkpoints.  That's all.

BTW, here's one of those checkpoints...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QorJMPtz1Fw&playnext=1&list=PL7A7C64B5AFB78A72&feature=results_video]Shocking Clip: Israeli Checkpoint Cruelty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 22, 2012)

"you people do not even know what you want, other than *to bitch and moan 24/7, and complain about how much you are picked on and call other people names all the fucking time if they don't agree with everything you say.*"


Golly, Seal!  You've pretty much described your own self there!


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Israel said they would remove 50 out of the 500 checkpoints.  That's all.
> 
> BTW, here's one of those checkpoints...
> 
> ...



In response to the second intifada there were as many as 600 checkpoints, now there is only one.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 22, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early._


Who the eff is "early"!?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > None of this is true.  There is only one checkpoint now within the West Bank although there are several between the West Bank and Israel.  As a response to the second intifada there had been as many as 600, but as the number of attempted terrorist attacks decreased so did the number of checkpoints.  There were never any checkpoints within the autonomous regions of Areas A and B.
> ...



It refers to checkpoints on the borders, which all countries have, and checkpoints at the entrances of Israeli communities.  All but one of the checkpoints *within* the West Bank have been removed.  Netanyahu has committed himself to considering an eventual Palestinian state but not an immediate one, and in support of his position he has sought to improve conditions for the Palestinian Arabs in the West Bank by removing checkpoints and building new roads for the Palestinian Arabs to use, believing that a more prosperous West Bank will be a more peaceful West Bank.  

It is to Israel's benefit to see prosperity return to the West Bank, but while security conditions have improved enough to remove the checkpoints within the West Bank, they have not improved enough to allow the free movement of goods and people that the Palestinian Arabs and Israelis enjoyed before the second intifada and the determined efforts of Abbas and Fayyad to separate the Palestinian Arab economy from the Israeli economy has made it impossible for the kind of Palestinian Arab-Israeli joint ventures that contributed so much to the economy of the West Bank before the second intifada.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Yet in September 2012 OCHA identified checkpoints only on the borders and at the entrances of Israeli West Bank communities.

West Bank: Movement and access update, September 2012 - OCHA report (12 September 2012)


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Palestinians Try to Resurrect a U.N. Resolution They Violently Rejected 64 Years Ago | CNSNews.com_


We're sure Las Vegas knows such types, who bet and lost and demand the money be returned to them. Sad folks, those palistanians.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early._
> ...


"Early" used to be named "Will" but got tired of people yelling "Fire at Will" so he made the switch.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> It refers to checkpoints on the borders, which all countries have, and checkpoints at the entrances of Israeli communities.


The border is the Green Line and there are a lot more checkpoints shown on that map than that.  And those "Israeli communities" are illegal.  




toomuchtime_ said:


> All but one of the checkpoints *within* the West Bank have been removed.


Not true.  Israel said it would remove 50.  That leaves about 450 left.




toomuchtime_ said:


> Netanyahu has committed himself to considering an eventual Palestinian state but not an immediate one, and in support of his position he has sought to improve conditions for the Palestinian Arabs in the West Bank by removing checkpoints and building new roads for the Palestinian Arabs to use, believing that a more prosperous West Bank will be a more peaceful West Bank.


It's not his call.  A Palestinian state is between the Pals and the UN.  Israel cannot dictate the nature and conditions of a Palestinian state.  The Pals have an inherent right to self-determination.  Which means, it's none of Israel's business.   




toomuchtime_ said:


> It is to Israel's benefit to see prosperity return to the West Bank, but while security conditions have improved enough to remove the checkpoints within the West Bank, they have not improved enough to allow the free movement of goods and people that the Palestinian Arabs and Israelis enjoyed before the second intifada and the determined efforts of Abbas and Fayyad to separate the Palestinian Arab economy from the Israeli economy has made it impossible for the kind of Palestinian Arab-Israeli joint ventures that contributed so much to the economy of the West Bank before the second intifada.


Israel needs to end the occupation and start honoring international law.  Then you'll have peace.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Yet in September 2012 OCHA identified checkpoints only on the borders and at the entrances of Israeli West Bank communities.
> 
> West Bank: Movement and access update, September 2012 - OCHA report (12 September 2012)


That's the same link I posted and it doesn't say what you claim it said.  In fact, I posted the relevent part of that link in my response to you.  Didn't you read it?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Yet in September 2012 OCHA identified checkpoints only on the borders and at the entrances of Israeli West Bank communities.
> ...



I read it an that's what it said.  It did not identify any checkpoints other than those on the borders and those at the entrances to Israeli West Bank communities.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> I read it an that's what it said.  It did not identify any checkpoints other than those on the borders and those at the entrances to Israeli West Bank communities.  Thanks for the link.


It said some easing of restrictions have occured, but overall, the majority of restrictions throughout the West Bank are still there.


> _Overall, the system of* internal movement restrictions has continued *to contribute to the fragmentation of the West Bank, impacting the daily lives of Palestinians. _


So no, not much has changed.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _The border is the Green Line and there are a lot more checkpoints shown on that map than that._


Even honorable P F Tinmore says the so-called "green line" isn't a border, and we tend to believe him wholeheartedly, of course.


loinboy said:


> _And those "Israeli communities" are illegal._


Ah, Israel forgot to ask the progressive international community for building permits. heh


loinboy said:


> _Israel said it would remove 50.  That leaves about 450 left._


Good, a Fawzi Kaboom should be kept in check, of course.


loinboy said:


> _A Palestinian state is between the Pals and the UN.  Israel cannot dictate the nature and conditions of a Palestinian state.  The Pals have an inherent right to self-determination.  Which means, it's none of Israel's business._


Cool! That absolves Israel of anything for all intents and purposes, of course.


loinboy said:


> _Israel needs to end the occupation and start honoring international law._


It's the UN occupation now, isn't it?


----------



## toastman (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy and georgephillip, I have a simple question for you that requires an answer of just 'yes' or 'no':

Do you really believe that there would be so many checkpoints that are heavily guarded had Hamas and other terrorist groups not sent suicide bombers into Israel and used those roads to transport weapons.

YES OR NO


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > I read it an that's what it said.  It did not identify any checkpoints other than those on the borders and those at the entrances to Israeli West Bank communities.  Thanks for the link.
> ...



Yet again, the only checkpoints it identified where on the borders and at the entrances of Israeli West Bank communities.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 22, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early._
> ...



If you're gonna kill you must do it early. That's in the Talmud or the Elders of Zion or something.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is it was the creation of a Jewish state that dispossessed all but 150,000 to 200,000 of Arab citizens of Mandate Palestine.
> ...


Jews were a minority of the population of Mandate Palestine owning 16% of the land.
What entitled them to a Jewish state, their mythology?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Justice-----1000 people do not get to vote on whether or not they have a right to  rape, murder and pillage  500 people        Many times in history----a small group has overcome the kind of filth your adore   -------in fact social revolutions for JUSTICE   are never a  "MAJORITY MOVEMENT"          anyone interested on a VOTE  as to whether   georgie has a right to our ATOMOSPHERIC OXYGEN?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Yet again, the only checkpoints it identified where on the borders and at the entrances of Israeli West Bank communities.


It was not the intent of the report to identify all checkpoints in the West Bank.  It gave an overall summary of the changes that have occured to date.  Which was that some restrictions were eased, most were not.

I provided a map of the checkpoints and the majority are not on borders.  And again, those "West Bank communities" are illegal and must go.  You cannot draw an arbitrary border around a community that has been created illegally on land that isn't Israel's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toastman said:


> loinboy and georgephillip, I have a simple question for you that requires an answer of just 'yes' or 'no':
> 
> Do you really believe that there would be so many checkpoints that are heavily guarded had Hamas and other terrorist groups not sent suicide bombers into Israel and used those roads to transport weapons.
> 
> YES OR NO


Most of the checkpoints are in the West Bank, not Israel.  And if you seen some of the videos of what goes on at these checkpoints, you would see, even after it has been determined that Palestinian's wanting to cross have no weapons on them, they are _*still denied*_ passage.

So this whole "stopping terrorists" argument, doesn't apply.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> Even honorable P F Tinmore says the so-called "green line" isn't a border, and we tend to believe him wholeheartedly, of course.


That's him, not me.




docmauser1 said:


> Ah, Israel forgot to ask the progressive international community for building permits. heh


No, you cannot change the demographics of an area under occupation.  And besides, Israeli building permits have no jurisdiction on Palestinian land.



docmauser1 said:


> Cool! That absolves Israel of anything for all intents and purposes, of course.


I can see being a responsible adult, is not something you embrace.




docmauser1 said:


> It's the UN occupation now, isn't it?


Oh, shut up!

Fuckin' smartass!


----------



## toastman (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy and georgephillip, I have a simple question for you that requires an answer of just 'yes' or 'no':
> ...



You didn't answer my question. I clearly stated that my question required a yes or no answer.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2012)

toastman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


You won't get one.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

toastman said:


> You didn't answer my question. I clearly stated that my question required a yes or no answer.


Yeah, but your question is a strawman.

It's based on the premise that the checkpoints are there to prevent terrorists from entering Israel. That's not the case. 

 Why should I answer a question based on an invalid premise?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> You won't get one.


I considered it an answer.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Israel said they would remove 50 out of the 500 checkpoints.  That's all.
> 
> BTW, here's one of those checkpoints...
> 
> ...



How does doing this removing thing secure the lives of Israelis?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel said they would remove 50 out of the 500 checkpoints.  That's all.
> ...



For those of you who can't read Hebrew, Lipush's graphic with the crown says, "Hashem is King".


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 22, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


So why did 650,000 Jews have the right to impose a Jewish state on 1.2 million Palestinians in 1948?

Kosher JUSTICE?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Yes---they did----they had the right to save themselves and to save the  jews living under the   oppression that you so enjoy-----to wit   LEGAL RAPE AND MURDER AND CHILD CONFISCATION AND ENSLAVEMENT AND RAPE              just as the southern sudanese had the right to escape the depravity that so excites your depraved sexual appetites and those of your disgusting sluts


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> How does doing this removing thing secure the lives of Israelis?


Well, for one thing, it takes away one of the biggest reasons for a majority of the hatred and hostility towards Israel.  It also shows Israel respecting (and in compliance of) international law.  And that brings more support for Israel from the international community.

Because once they clear out and allow the Pals their inherent right to self-determination, if the Pals use that right to attack Israel, then the world will be on Israel's side against the Pals. And that happens, then all you Israeli's get to play "I told you so's", _"you see, you see, I told you this would happen and you didn't believe then; you believe me now"._

And if there are no attacks, then that's a win-win and you get your security.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> For those of you who can't read Hebrew, Lipush's graphic with the crown says, "Hashem is King".


No, that would be Lebron James.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Sep 23, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Hashesh is king


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Hashesh is king


That depends on where it's from.


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How does doing this removing thing secure the lives of Israelis?
> ...



What do you mean 'if' there are no attacks? Of course Hamas will attack if theres a large reduction in checkpoints. What wrong with you? Israel is doing what it needs to protect itself. Do you really believe that they are putting those checkpoints to opress the Palestinians ? When will you terrorist worshipping brainwashed people realize this?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> What do you mean 'if' there are no attacks? Of course Hamas will attack if theres a large reduction in checkpoints. What wrong with you? Israel is doing what it needs to protect itself. Do you really believe that they are putting those checkpoints to opress the Palestinians ? When will you terrorist worshipping brainwashed people realize this?


First off, the checkpoints are in the West Bank, Hamas doesn't control that area.  And second, if you watch videos of what goes on at these checkpoints, even after it has been determined Palestinian's have no weapons, they are still denied passage.  So the checkpoints have nothing to do with Israeli security.  And third, the checkpoints are in an area Israel has no legal justification to be.


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean 'if' there are no attacks? Of course Hamas will attack if theres a large reduction in checkpoints. What wrong with you? Israel is doing what it needs to protect itself. Do you really believe that they are putting those checkpoints to opress the Palestinians ? When will you terrorist worshipping brainwashed people realize this?
> ...



It doesn't matter if Hamas controls it or not. They are sneaky and would salivate at the idea of Isreal decrease in security. I have no doubt they would be able to use the West Bank as a place for importing weapons. What country is the west bank bordered with?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> It doesn't matter if Hamas controls it or not. They are sneaky and would salivate at the idea of Isreal decrease in security. I have no doubt they would be able to use the West Bank as a place for importing weapons. What country is the west bank bordered with?


What's wrong with them importing weapons?

Don't they have the right to defend themselves?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Hamas controls it or not. They are sneaky and would salivate at the idea of Isreal decrease in security. I have no doubt they would be able to use the West Bank as a place for importing weapons. What country is the west bank bordered with?
> ...




the idea is to stop the bloodshed-----not matter how much it helps you to attain self-gratification


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> the idea is to stop the bloodshed-----not matter how much it helps you to attain self-gratification


Well then tell the Israeli's to stop shooting innocent Palestinian civilians.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the idea is to stop the bloodshed-----not matter how much it helps you to attain self-gratification
> ...



israelis are not shooting innocent civilians      If you have a case of an Israeli sneaking into a house for the purpose of slitting the throat of an infant let me know-----meanwhile you can go and worship the   holy jihaidist slut and pimps who are ADULATED by you and your for this kind of meccaist behavior      ALLAHU---KANZEER


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> israelis are not shooting innocent civilians      If you have a case of an Israeli sneaking into a house for the purpose of slitting the throat of an infant let me know-----meanwhile you can go and worship the   holy jihaidist slut and pimps who are ADULATED by you and your for this kind of meccaist behavior      ALLAHU---KANZEER


Oh yeah, then what do you call this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIVBB-iRHfQ]Innocent Bound Palestinian Shot in Leg by Israeli Soldier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2012)

yes   I remember-----an israeli shot a bullet to the ground and it richocheted and caused a minor injury to a toe of an arab muslim  ----it was a few years ago        islamo nazi pigs are deilighted because  allah told them that this incident  justifies   muslims who sneak into houses to slit the throats of infants and   it justifies the sluts of the UMMAH who tie bombs to their stinking whorish asses for the purpose of murdering children for the glory of allah


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> yes   I remember-----an israeli shot a bullet to the ground and it richocheted and caused a minor injury to a toe of an arab muslim  ----it was a few years ago        islamo nazi pigs are deilighted because  allah told them that this incident  justifies   muslims who sneak into houses to slit the throats of infants and   it justifies the sluts of the UMMAH who tie bombs to their stinking whorish asses for the purpose of murdering children for the glory of allah


What was he even doing pulling the trigger around someone obviously in custody?  There is absolutely no reason to fire a weapon under those circumstances.

Here's another video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld3RdZVvpfg&feature=related]Palestinian teen killed by Israeli army - YouTube[/ame]


And one where they shoot people who are just farming...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I&feature=related]Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube[/ame]

I guess farming is now considered a terrorist act?


Here they are, firing tear gas at a news crew reporting in the area...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34jPNN0qdF8&feature=related]Israeli soldiers fire on Al Jazeera correspondent - 04 Sep 09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How does doing this removing thing secure the lives of Israelis?
> ...



So the checkpoints are the reason the Palestinians hate Israel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are you serious?

There are many reasons for this hate, but somehow i don't believe the checkpoints are the strongest reason.

Once Palestinians will have an acess to our civilians, they will terrorize us? What good an "we told you so" do for us?? You confuse this about honor. This is not halping, an "we told you so" thing. Our civilians will die. We don't want to risk it! that's the whole point.

once we get to the point of "we told you and you didn't believe us" once only THAt makes you realize how mistaken you are, Israel is already doomed. Just like our people were before. We've played this game already.


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Hamas controls it or not. They are sneaky and would salivate at the idea of Isreal decrease in security. I have no doubt they would be able to use the West Bank as a place for importing weapons. What country is the west bank bordered with?
> ...



If you can explain to me how suicide bombing and random rocket launching is considered defending yourself, then maybe I'll understand.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who can't read Hebrew, Lipush's graphic with the crown says, "Hashem is King".
> ...



who?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



God is the DJ!


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes   I remember-----an israeli shot a bullet to the ground and it richocheted and caused a minor injury to a toe of an arab muslim  ----it was a few years ago        islamo nazi pigs are deilighted because  allah told them that this incident  justifies   muslims who sneak into houses to slit the throats of infants and   it justifies the sluts of the UMMAH who tie bombs to their stinking whorish asses for the purpose of murdering children for the glory of allah
> ...



Never take the word of Al Jazeera


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



STFU, what take the word of ynetnew? The racist Zionist website? Al Jazeera is credible face it


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

Holy moly Lionboy almost everything Lipush said is IDF propoganda lol what hasbara program are you graduating from?


----------



## CMike (Sep 23, 2012)

It's called self defense since they are surrounded by Arab terrorists.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

Self defense my butt. Israel is the Middle East power you moron. No Arab country will ever ever decide to attack them in any way. And Israelis are living their lives and having fun but you guys make it like they are under heavy attacks everyday. Guys don't fuck around like that with that bullshit. They are having the time of their lives. And you people feel like you need to help them even though they have a very successful country and their economy and military is getting better everyday


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> If you can explain to me how suicide bombing and random rocket launching is considered defending yourself, then maybe I'll understand.


Suicide bombing an IDF checkpoint, is perfectly legal.  Suicide bombing an Israeli shopping center, is a war crime.

As far as the rockets, I don't think they're random.  They're usually fired after an Israeli air-strike or sortie.  The problem is, they're homemade and cannot be guided to their target.  Consequently, they're classified as "indescriminate weapons", which is also a war crime.  However, if they happen to fall on an IDF facility, that is perfectly legal.  As long as their targets are military in nature, it's considered self-defense.  When the targets are civilian, they're war crimes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

CMike said:


> It's called self defense since they are surrounded by Arab terrorists.


An "occupational force", cannot claim self-defense.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Never take the word of Al Jazeera


Then turn the sound down.

Just because you don't like what they say, it's no reason to lob tear gas canisters at them while they're reporting the news.  All that shows is Israeli's are mean-spirited assholes, who just fuck with people.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> who?


King James.

He's No.1 in the world, in what he does.


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > If you can explain to me how suicide bombing and random rocket launching is considered defending yourself, then maybe I'll understand.
> ...



You basically just proved what I said. Hamas always targets civilians. 

But now answer me this. Lets assume Hamas does only target IDF forces with their suicide bombings and rockets. What is that gonna do exactly ??? Make the airstrikes stop ???? 

Hamas fight dirty and cheap. they celebrate when civilians die. Do you understand that ????


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> So the checkpoints are the reason the Palestinians hate Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you like it if a foreign army set up checkpoints in your neighborhood and a 5 minute trip to the supermarket, turned into a 2 hour ordeal?


Lipush said:


> There are many reasons for this hate, but somehow i don't believe the checkpoints are the strongest reason.


I didn't say they were the strongest reason, but they're a big reason in making the Pals daily life a living hell.


Lipush said:


> Once Palestinians will have an acess to our civilians, they will terrorize us? What good an "we told you so" do for us?? You confuse this about honor. This is not halping, an "we told you so" thing. Our civilians will die. We don't want to risk it! that's the whole point.


Most of the checkpoints are in the West Bank, not Israel.  By removing them, the Pals get access to their own land.


Lipush said:


> once we get to the point of "we told you and you didn't believe us" once only THAt makes you realize how mistaken you are, Israel is already doomed. Just like our people were before. We've played this game already.


Oh c'mon!  How can Israel be doomed?  They're the only nuclear power in the ME.  They can beat the shit out of any country in that region.  The last thing Israel is, is the "victim".


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Dirty and cheap? Since when is a militant who picks up a rocket with his hand and walks to the border with drones and f16/15s over is head cheap?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> You basically just proved what I said. Hamas always targets civilians.
> 
> But now answer me this. Lets assume Hamas does only target IDF forces with their suicide bombings and rockets. What is that gonna do exactly ??? Make the airstrikes stop ????
> 
> Hamas fight dirty and cheap. they celebrate when civilians die. Do you understand that ????


I know Hamas are no angels.  I also know that there are factions of Hamas that have nothing to do with military operations or civil defense or terrorism.  But Israel ain't exactly saints either.  You wanna talk about dirty and cheap?

When Hamas goes in and puts up street lights in a certain area, then the IDF comes over and shoots out all the lamps at the top, what do you call that?

As far as airstrikes, they always target civilians.  You call them terrorists or insurgents, but that's just a bullshit lie.  There's plenty of evidence your side doesn't give a shit about Palestinian civilians.  You treat them like they're sub-human.  You shoot at their farmers, their fisherman, their first responders, their security forces, etc.

Let me ask you this, if you kill their security forces, how the fuck do you expect them to stop the rocket fire?  With post-it notes?


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You basically just proved what I said. Hamas always targets civilians.
> ...



Can you prove that Israel targets civilians to kill them ??
No, you can;t, you are just saying that to make Israel look bad.

However, I can prove that Hamas INTENTIONALLY targets civilians. Would you liketo see some proof ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> Can you prove that Israel targets civilians to kill them ??
> No, you can;t, you are just saying that to make Israel look bad.
> 
> However, I can prove that Hamas INTENTIONALLY targets civilians. Would you liketo see some proof ?


I just posted 3 videos that shows just that.  In fact, you had to scroll past them to get to the post you were responding too.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*They didn't have the right to transfer over 700,000 citizens of Mandate Palestine out of the Jewish State*:

*"The 1948 Palestinian exodus*, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately 711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs *left, fled or were expelled from their homes*, during the 19471948 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine and the 1948 Arab-Israeli War."

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *They didn't have the right to transfer over 700,000 citizens of Mandate Palestine out of the Jewish State*:
> 
> *"The 1948 Palestinian exodus*, known in Arabic as the Nakba (Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1603;&#1576;&#1577;*, an-Nakbah, lit. 'disaster', 'catastrophe', or 'cataclysm'),[1] occurred when approximately 711,000 to 725,000 Palestinian Arabs *left, fled or were expelled from their homes*, during the 19471948 Civil War in Mandatory Palestine and the 1948 Arab-Israeli War."
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They were driven out by jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

*Who were motivated by mainstream Zionist proclamations of Jewish "preemptive rights to Palestine"*

"According to Finkelstein 'the mainstream Zionist movement never doubted its 'historical right' to impose a Jewish state through the "Right of Return" on the indigenous Arab population of Palestine', and in fact claimed for the Jewish people a prevalent right to Israel, their historical homeland, and acceded the Arabs only rights as incidental residents.[10] 

"Zionism justified this with two 'facts': the bond of the Jewish nation with Palestine, as derived from its history, was unique, while the Arabs of Palestine were part of the Arab nation and therefore had no special bond with Palestine. *Therefore the Jews had a preemptive right to Palestine*.[11]

"For example Aaron David Gordon, whose teachings formed the main intellectual inspiration of the labor leaders, wrote in 1921:

"'For Eretz Israel, we have a charter that has been valid until now and that will always be valid, and that is the Bible [... including the Gospels and the New Testament ...] *It all came from us; it was created among us*. [...] And what did the Arabs produce in all the years they lived in the country? Such creations, or even the creation of the Bible alone, give us a perpetual right over the land in which we were so creative, especially since the people that came after us did not create such works in this country, or did not create anything at all.'"

Zionist and Palestinian Arab attitudes before 1948 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"It all came from us...it was all created for us"
Sounds like an epitaph for the "Chosen People."


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Who were motivated by mainstream Zionist proclamations of Jewish "preemptive rights to Palestine"*
> 
> "According to Finkelstein 'the mainstream Zionist movement never doubted its 'historical right' to impose a Jewish state through the "Right of Return" on the indigenous Arab population of Palestine', and in fact claimed for the Jewish people a prevalent right to Israel, their historical homeland, and acceded the Arabs only rights as incidental residents.[10]
> 
> ...


I got news for them, they definately are not the "chosen ones".  God is not going to choose racist, arrogant, assholes who think their shit don't stink, over kind, decent people who treat others  in accordance with God's laws.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope God's keeping a close eye on the 75-400 nuclear weapons under Israel's control.
The Jewish state is swirling the same drain as White South Africa did a generation ago.
The Zionist may not go as quietly as the South Africans.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> I hope God's keeping a close eye on the 75-400 nuclear weapons under Israel's control.
> The Jewish state is swirling the same drain as White South Africa did a generation ago.
> The Zionist may not go as quietly as the South Africans.




Feeliing better now,  georgie?------ok good-----now change the sheets and take a nap


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

Think Israel's ready to go it alone, rosie?
How long will the Jewish state last without US loan guarantees?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Who were motivated by mainstream Zionist proclamations of Jewish "preemptive rights to Palestine"*
> ...



From our prayers:  Blessed are You, Hashem our G-d, Who selected us from all the peoples, and gave us His Torah.
Deal with it.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Your own source neither says that 700,000 were transfered out of the Jewish State nor does it say that those who left were citizens of Mandatory Palestine.
As you well know, anyone who claimed 2 year residency was eligible to sign up for three hots and a cot, and I doubt any proof was required.
So the obvious question is: "how many of the 700,000 have legit land claims?"
I'm certain you have that number and a link handy.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *They didn't have the right to transfer over 700,000 citizens of Mandate Palestine out of the Jewish State*:
> ...



GPhillip's source says they "left, fled or were expelled from their homes," so we can believe a credible source or we can believe you.
Hmmm ... let me think about that.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> *Who were motivated by mainstream Zionist proclamations of Jewish "preemptive rights to Palestine"*
> 
> "According to Finkelstein 'the mainstream Zionist movement never doubted its 'historical right' to impose a Jewish state through the "Right of Return" on the indigenous Arab population of Palestine', and in fact claimed for the Jewish people a prevalent right to Israel, their historical homeland, and acceded the Arabs only rights as incidental residents....
> 
> ...



One could argue that the opposing nationalist aspirations were put in a cage by the Brits and the UN and set at each other's throat but claiming that the Arabs had nothing to do with the creating the conflict and that the Joooos and only the Joooos are too blame is just plain silly, Princess, yet soooo typical of you.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *Who were motivated by mainstream Zionist proclamations of Jewish "preemptive rights to Palestine"*
> ...



Got it! Jews are evil and "Palestinians" are soft, fluffy bunnies. Thanks.


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

Many of the Palis left because they were told by the Arab countries who were going to attack Israel to leave temporarily so that they wouldn't be caught in the crossfire when they are pushing the Jews to the sea


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Even honorable P F Tinmore says the so-called "green line" isn't a border, and we tend to believe him wholeheartedly, of course.
> ...


Of course! He knows.


docmauser1 said:


> Ah, Israel forgot to ask the progressive international community for building permits. heh





loinboy said:


> _No, you cannot change the demographics of an area under occupation.  And besides, Israeli building permits have no jurisdiction on Palestinian land._


So, what is that arab state, that's allegedly occupied and on the territory of which jewish building permits aren't valid?



docmauser1 said:


> Cool! That absolves Israel of anything for all intents and purposes, of course.





loinboy said:


> _I can see being a responsible adult, is not something you embrace._


It's Banki Moon's occupation, after all, isn't it?




docmauser1 said:


> It's the UN occupation now, isn't it?





loinboy said:


> _Oh, shut up! Fuckin' smartass!_


Ah, it is the UN occupation, of course.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Are you implying the Arabs owned 84% of the land, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



UN 181, Princess, and there were never 1.2 million Arabs in Israel.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > israelis are not shooting innocent civilians      If you have a case of an Israeli sneaking into a house for the purpose of slitting the throat of an infant let me know-----meanwhile you can go and worship the   holy jihaidist slut and pimps who are ADULATED by you and your for this kind of meccaist behavior      ALLAHU---KANZEER
> ...



Camel crap.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So the checkpoints are the reason the Palestinians hate Israel?
> ...



Are you suggesting that Israel respond to Arab violence with nukes? Are you fuckin' crazy?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> GPhillip's source says they "left, fled or were expelled from their homes," so we can believe a credible source or we can believe you.
> Hmmm ... let me think about that.


What do you think "fled" or "expelled" means?  That you voluntarily leave a place you've been living at for generations?  They fled, because they were being attacked.  Whole villages were being massacred by jewish terrorist groups.



> _*It must be emphasized that the Zionists had no right to most of the land they declared as part of Israel, while the Arabs did. *This war, therefore, was not, as is commonly asserted in mainstream commentary, an act of aggression by the Arab states against Israel. Rather, the Arabs were acting in defense of their rights, to prevent the Zionists from illegally and unjustly taking over Arab lands and otherwise disenfranchising the Arab population.* The act of aggression was the Zionist leaderships unilateral declaration of the existence of Israel, and the Zionists use of violence to enforce their aims both prior to and subsequent to that declaration.*
> 
> In the course of the war that ensued, Israel implemented a policy of ethnic cleansing. 700,000 Arab Palestinians were either forced from their homes or fled out of fear of further massacres, such as had occurred in the village of Deir Yassin shortly before the Zionist declaration. These Palestinians have never been allowed to return to their homes and land, despite it being internationally recognized and encoded in international law that such refugees have an inherent right of return._


The basic premise is, you cannot move into an area and automatically have more land rights than the people already living there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Are you suggesting that Israel respond to Arab violence with nukes? Are you fuckin' crazy?


They don't need to.  They have a modern military that can kick the shit out of anyone that fucks with them.  If that fails, they got nukes.  If that fails, they're still under the US umbrella and that won't fail. 

And for the record, the arabs are responding to Israeli violence, not the other way around.  Israel is the aggressor.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Camel crap.


Ah, your little pet words you use when you don't have a valid argument.  Kind of like the other guy's use of "drivel".  Both are just empty rhetoric.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> Many of the Palis left because they were told by the Arab countries who were going to attack Israel to leave temporarily so that they wouldn't be caught in the crossfire when they are pushing the Jews to the sea


It wasn't muslims who bombed the Star of David hotel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Got it! Jews are evil and "Palestinians" are soft, fluffy bunnies. Thanks.


Do you have any capability for logical deductive reasoning?  Or is it all just "old brain", fight or flight, reactions to everything you experience?  Because this "your either with us, or your against us" bullshit is just non-sense.  There are more than just two options for an issue.

In this case, God didn't pick the Pals either.  You might of realized this if you'd stop basing all your arguments on emotion and hyperbole.

For the record, God doesn't choose.  Everyone is equal in HIS eyes.  HE doesn't play favorites.


----------



## toastman (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Got it! Jews are evil and "Palestinians" are soft, fluffy bunnies. Thanks.
> ...



not according to many Muslims. According to them, Jews are filthy pigs


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

from: LoinCloth
They were driven out by jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.



loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > GPhillip's source says they "left, fled or were expelled from their homes," so we can believe a credible source or we can believe you.
> ...



Those who left or fled were not "driven out by terrorist groups like Irgun."


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Regarding Israel? Yes, take the word of Ynet, or Israel Hayom. NOT enemy press. That's like taking news regarding the Arab world from Chabad. al Jazeera is yellow TRASH. Fact.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Holy moly Lionboy almost everything Lipush said is IDF propoganda lol what hasbara program are you graduating from?



Now it's time for YOU to STHU!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Regarding Israel? Yes, take the word of Ynet, or Israel Hayom. NOT enemy press. That's like taking news regarding the Arab world from Chabad. al Jazeera is yellow TRASH. Fact.


There's nothing wrong with al Jazeera.  They're a lot more credible than Fox or Haraatz.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > It's called self defense since they are surrounded by Arab terrorists.
> ...



So you say Americans have no right of self defensee. Since you country is also an occupation force.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Now it's time for YOU to STHU!!


I prefer, STFU.

It has a little more attitude with it.  God I love the f-word!



> _Why Fuck is the Best Word in the English Language...
> by Who the Fuck Knows
> 
> Perhaps one of the most interesting and colorful words in the English language today is the word "fuck".
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Never take the word of Al Jazeera
> ...



the nation of Israel is the most noble and beautiful nation there is.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > GPhillip's source says they "left, fled or were expelled from their homes," so we can believe a credible source or we can believe you.
> ...



They left for a variety of reasons but mostly because they could leave while the region's Jews had nowhere to go and had no choice but to stay and fight for their lives. The Arabs had to believe that a few Jews would not be able to resist the combined forces of the Arab/Muslim World and that they would soon be back in their homes and passin' out candy. 
Bad choice.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So the checkpoints are the reason the Palestinians hate Israel?
> ...



Israel is the only nuclear power in the ME? You're crazy. Israel is not even slightly CLOSE to have any nuclear power, over ANYONE. You base your claim on rumors. We all heard rumors of Israeli neclear. Fact is, nobody knows anything, not even us Israelis. so saying WE are the only neclear power around, when evil regimes like Iran show off their threat for the entire world to see, AND threat Israeli directly, that makes your claim incredibely rediculous.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's time for YOU to STHU!!
> ...



wow.

You DO have alot of free time in your hands...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Israel is the only nuclear power in the ME? You're crazy. Israel is not even slightly CLOSE to have any nuclear power, over ANYONE. You base your claim on rumors. We all heard rumors of Israeli neclear. Fact is, nobody knows anything, not even us Israelis. so saying WE are the only neclear power around, when evil regimes like Iran show off their threat for the entire world to see, AND threat Israeli directly, that makes your claim incredibely rediculous.


What threat is that?  Iran is not threatening to attack anyone, but Israel is.

And don't bullshit me, Israel's got about 200-400 nukes.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Israel? Yes, take the word of Ynet, or Israel Hayom. NOT enemy press. That's like taking news regarding the Arab world from Chabad. al Jazeera is yellow TRASH. Fact.
> ...



I don't know about Ha'aretz, and I don't watch fox. But taking news about Israel from people who run al Jazeera is like taking news about the USA from AlQuaeda.com.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> wow.
> 
> You DO have alot of free time in your hands...


Fuckin' A!


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is the only nuclear power in the ME? You're crazy. Israel is not even slightly CLOSE to have any nuclear power, over ANYONE. You base your claim on rumors. We all heard rumors of Israeli neclear. Fact is, nobody knows anything, not even us Israelis. so saying WE are the only neclear power around, when evil regimes like Iran show off their threat for the entire world to see, AND threat Israeli directly, that makes your claim incredibely rediculous.
> ...



I don't know, and niether do you, so don't pretend to be a CIA guy.

And Israel never threatened anyone, while Iran threatened Israel directly, and continue to do so every day.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> I don't know about Ha'aretz, and I don't watch fox. But taking news about Israel from people who run al Jazeera is like taking news about the USA from AlQuaeda.com.


It depends on the context.

If you asked Bin Laden in the 1980's, "who's paying you to fight the Russian's in Afghanistan?"  You don't think he'd be a credible source by saying, "the CIA"?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> I don't know, and niether do you, so don't pretend to be a CIA guy.
> 
> And Israel never threatened anyone, while Iran threatened Israel directly, and continue to do so every day.


Oh c'mon!  What's Bibi been saying for the last 10 months?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about Ha'aretz, and I don't watch fox. But taking news about Israel from people who run al Jazeera is like taking news about the USA from AlQuaeda.com.
> ...



Now you're just tryin' to fry my brain


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, and niether do you, so don't pretend to be a CIA guy.
> ...



That Iran should not test our abilities to protect our civilians.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > GPhillip's source says they "left, fled or were expelled from their homes," so we can believe a credible source or we can believe you.
> ...



The basic premise is if you attack your neighbor you may lose and there are other opinions which support the claim that the Arabs were not widely expelled.
"However, historian Benny Morris states that most of Palestine's 700,000 "refugees" fled because of the "flail of war" and expected to return home shortly after a successful Arab invasion. He documents how all around Palestine, Arab leaders advised the evacuation of entire communities as happened in Haifa, 1948.[83] Morris considers the displacement the result of a national conflict initiated by the Arabs themselves.[83]
(Efraim) Karsh notes that the Palestinians were themselves the aggressors in the 1948-49 war who attempted to "cleanse" a neighboring ethnic community. Had the United Nations resolution of November 29, 1947, which called for two states in Palestine, not been subverted by force by the Arab world, there would have been no refugee problem in the first place. He reports of large numbers of Palestinian refugees leaving even before the outbreak of the 1948 war because of disillusionment and economic privation. The British High Commissioner for Palestine spoke of the "collapsing Arab morale in Palestine" that he partially attributed to the "increasing tendency of those who should be leading them to leave the country" and the considerable evacuations of the Arab effendi class. Huge numbers of Palestinians were also expelled by their leadership to prevent them from becoming Israeli citizens and in Haifa and Tiberias, tens of thousands of Arabs were forcibly evacuated on the instructions of the Arab Higher Committee.[84]

Israeli


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> That Iran should not test our abilities to protect our civilians.


Then stop threatening other country's when you got no proof they're doing something wrong.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

from: LoinCloth
Oh c'mon! How can Israel be doomed? They're the only nuclear power in the ME.



loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting that Israel respond to Arab violence with nukes? Are you fuckin' crazy?
> ...



Lame deflection. Your specifically said that Israel is "the only nuclear power in the ME" and I never said Israel is doomed.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Camel crap.
> ...



Your little Youtubes are camel crap. Anyone can make and upload them. 
That surely doesn't make 'em credible therefore they are camel crap.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > That Iran should not test our abilities to protect our civilians.
> ...



We do know they are doing something wrong. Thatt's the whole point


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> The basic premise is if you attack your neighbor you may lose and there are other opinions which support the claim that the Arabs were not widely expelled.
> "However, historian Benny Morris states that most of Palestine's 700,000 "refugees" fled because of the "flail of war" and expected to return home shortly after a successful Arab invasion. He documents how all around Palestine, Arab leaders advised the evacuation of entire communities as happened in Haifa, 1948.[83] Morris considers the displacement the result of a national conflict initiated by the Arabs themselves.[83]
> (Efraim) Karsh notes that the Palestinians were themselves the aggressors in the 1948-49 war who attempted to "cleanse" a neighboring ethnic community. Had the United Nations resolution of November 29, 1947, which called for two states in Palestine, not been subverted by force by the Arab world, there would have been no refugee problem in the first place. He reports of large numbers of Palestinian refugees leaving even before the outbreak of the 1948 war because of disillusionment and economic privation. The British High Commissioner for Palestine spoke of the "collapsing Arab morale in Palestine" that he partially attributed to the "increasing tendency of those who should be leading them to leave the country" and the considerable evacuations of the Arab effendi class. Huge numbers of Palestinians were also expelled by their leadership to prevent them from becoming Israeli citizens and in Haifa and Tiberias, tens of thousands of Arabs were forcibly evacuated on the instructions of the Arab Higher Committee.[84]
> 
> Israeli


If that was true, then why was there no recorded outbreaks of violence between the two groups until the zionists showed up?



> _Although Arabs were a majority in Palestine prior to the creation of the state of Israel, there had always been a Jewish population, as well. *For the most part, Jewish Palestinians got along with their Arab neighbors. This began to change with the onset of the Zionist movement, because the Zionists rejected the right of the Palestinians to self-determination and wanted Palestine for their own, to create a Jewish State in a region where Arabs were the majority and owned most of the land.*
> 
> For instance, after a series of riots in Jaffa in 1921 resulting in the deaths of 47 Jews and 48 Arabs,* the occupying British held a commission of inquiry, which reported their finding that there is no inherent anti-Semitism in the country, racial or religious. *Rather, Arab attacks on Jewish communities were the result of Arab fears about the stated goal of the Zionists to take over the land.
> 
> ...


There was violence on both sides.  Your problem is, you refuse to take responsibility for the violence your side contributes to the problem. The problem is all THEM!  Which is a pretty juvenille way of thinking.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Many of the Palis left because they were told by the Arab countries who were going to attack Israel to leave temporarily so that they wouldn't be caught in the crossfire when they are pushing the Jews to the sea
> ...



That was the King David Hotel, Princess, and are you implying that the Arabs had not *for decades* been engaged in a war on the regions Jews?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Seeing is believing.

There was nothing made up by that asshole IDF prick shooting a Palestinian boy who was handcuffed, blindfolded and in custody.

There was nothing made up about the IDF opening up on farmers when there was no threat and someone on a bullhorn telling the Israeli's, "their un-armed".  "why are you shooting at us?"

And there's nothing made up about those IDF pricks fucking with people at a checkpoint.  If those pricks got in my face and started talking tall to me, I'd put my fist down their fuckin' throat!  When a bully gets in my face, I throw down!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> That was the King David Hotel, Princess, and are you implying that the Arabs had not *for decades* been engaged in a war on the regions Jews?


That is correct.

Thank you for understanding my point.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

from: LoinCloth
I got news for them, they definately are not the "chosen ones". God is not going to choose racist, arrogant, assholes who think their shit don't stink, over kind, decent people who treat others in accordance with God's laws.



loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Got it! Jews are evil and "Palestinians" are soft, fluffy bunnies. Thanks.
> ...



That's not what you said. 
You did say that "God is not going to choose racist, arrogant, assholes who think their shit don't stink, over kind, decent people who treat others in accordance with God's laws," as if you know God's mind.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Not to mention dirty dogs


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Israel? Yes, take the word of Ynet, or Israel Hayom. NOT enemy press. That's like taking news regarding the Arab world from Chabad. al Jazeera is yellow TRASH. Fact.
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is the only nuclear power in the ME? You're crazy. Israel is not even slightly CLOSE to have any nuclear power, over ANYONE. You base your claim on rumors. We all heard rumors of Israeli neclear. Fact is, nobody knows anything, not even us Israelis. so saying WE are the only neclear power around, when evil regimes like Iran show off their threat for the entire world to see, AND threat Israeli directly, that makes your claim incredibely rediculous.
> ...



If true and if, as we are told, they have had them for decades then Israel has already proven responsible enough to have 'em.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about Ha'aretz, and I don't watch fox. But taking news about Israel from people who run al Jazeera is like taking news about the USA from AlQuaeda.com.
> ...



Now you're bein' fuckin' stupid.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, and niether do you, so don't pretend to be a CIA guy.
> ...



What has Ahmadinejad been saying since 2005?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > The basic premise is if you attack your neighbor you may lose and there are other opinions which support the claim that the Arabs were not widely expelled.
> ...



But there are many recorded outbreaks of Arab attacks on their Jewish neighbors prior to the establishment of the modern state of Israel, Princess.

With the outcome of First World War, the relations between Zionism and the Arab national movement seemed to be potentially friendly, and the FaisalWeizmann Agreement created a framework for both aspirations to coexist on former Ottoman Empire's territories. However, with the defeat and dissolution of the Arab Kingdom of Syria in July 1920, following the Franco-Syrian War, a crisis fell upon the Damascus-based Arab national movement. Return of several hard-line Palestinian Arab nationalists, under the emerging leadership of Haj Amin al-Husseini, from Damascus to Mandatory Palestine marked the beginning of Palestinian Arab nationalist struggle towards establishment of national home for Arabs of Palestine. Amin al-Husseini, the architect of the Palestinian Arab national movement, immediately marked Jewish national movement and Jewish immigration to Palestine as the sole enemy to his cause,[9] initiating large-scale riots against the Jews as early as 1920 in Jerusalem and in 1921 in Jaffa.

Israeli


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > That was the King David Hotel, Princess, and are you implying that the Arabs had not *for decades* been engaged in a war on the regions Jews?
> ...



Then clearly you know nothing of the history of the conflict.
"In the early 1930s, the Arab national struggle in Palestine had drawn many Arab nationalist militants from across the Middle East, most notably Sheikh Izaddin al-Qassam from Syria, who established the Black Hand terrorist group and had prepared the grounds for the 1936 Arab revolt. Following, the death of al-Qassam by the hands of the British in late 1935, the tensions erupted in 1936 into the Arab general strike and general boycott. The strike soon deteriorated into violence and the bloody revolt against the British and the Jews."

Israeli


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

"The history of the Israeli&#8211;Palestinian conflict has its roots in the late 19th century, *turned violent in 1920 and *continues to the present day. The end of the 19th century and the beginning of the 20th century are marked by the birth of two major nationalist movements among the Jews and among the Arabs, both geared towards attaining sovereignty for their people in the Middle East. 

Do you think it's a coincidence that 1920 was about the time the Royal Navy switched from coal to oil to power its fleets?

Maybe that's what Sir Ronald Storrs had in mind in 1922 when he proclaimed a Jewish homeland would afford England a little loyal Jewish Ulster in the heart of Arab oil?

History of the Israeli


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "The history of the IsraeliPalestinian conflict has its roots in the late 19th century, *turned violent in 1920 and *continues to the present day. The end of the 19th century and the beginning of the 20th century are marked by the birth of two major nationalist movements among the Jews and among the Arabs, both geared towards attaining sovereignty for their people in the Middle East.
> 
> Do you think it's a coincidence that 1920 was about the time the Royal Navy switched from coal to oil to power its fleets?
> 
> ...



You can blame the Brits or you can blame the world's major powers but ranting about Israel taking advantage of the opportunity offered by UN 181 while the Arabs "just said no" smacks of sour grapes.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "The history of the IsraeliPalestinian conflict has its roots in the late 19th century, *turned violent in 1920 and *continues to the present day. The end of the 19th century and the beginning of the 20th century are marked by the birth of two major nationalist movements among the Jews and among the Arabs, both geared towards attaining sovereignty for their people in the Middle East.
> ...


*Arabs were never confused about Israel's "historic goal", why are you?*

"Ben-Gurion said he wanted to 'concentrate the masses of our people in this country [Palestine] and its environs.'[21] 

"When he proposed accepting the Peel proposals in 1937, which included a Jewish state in part of Palestine, Ben-Gurion told the twentieth Zionist Congress, 'The Jewish state now being offered to us is not the Zionist objective. [...] But it can serve as a decisive stage along the path to greater Zionist implementation. It will consolidate in Palestine, within the shortest possible time, *the real Jewish force, which will lead us to our historic goal'*.[22] 

"In a discussion in the Jewish Agency he said that he wanted a Jewish-Arab agreement 'on the assumption that after we become a strong force, as a result of the creation of the state, *we shall abolish partition and expand to the whole of Palestine.*'"[23]

History of the Israeli


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



From the same source:
"From 1920, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem Mohammad Amin al-Husayni became the leader of the Palestinian Arab movement and played a key role in inciting religious riots against the Jewish population in Palestine.[19] The Mufti stirred religious passions against Jews by alleging that Jews were seeking to rebuild the Jewish Temple on the site of the Dome of the Rock and Al-Aqsa Mosque. He tried to gain control of the Western Wall (the Kotel), saying that it was sacred to the Muslims.[19]

The first major riots against the Jewish population in Palestine were the Jaffa riots in 1921. As a result of the Jaffa riots, the Haganah was founded as a defense force for the Jewish population of the British Mandate for Palestine. Religious tension over the Kotel and the escalation of the tensions between the Arab and Jewish populations led to the 1929 Palestine riots. In these religious-nationalist riots, Jews were massacred in Hebron."


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Now you're bein' fuckin' stupid.


WTF you talking about?  al Qaeda is a CIA creation.

They did it so they could fuck with the Soviets in Afghanistan.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> What has Ahmadinejad been saying since 2005?


Just locker room chest thumping that he can't back up.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> We do know they are doing something wrong. Thatt's the whole point


Then provide the smoking gun.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're bein' fuckin' stupid.
> ...


al-Qaeda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> That's not what you said.
> You did say that "God is not going to choose racist, arrogant, assholes who think their shit don't stink, over kind, decent people who treat others in accordance with God's laws," as if you know God's mind.


I do.  Don't forget, I'm a Catholic.  Which means, I outrank you!  Do not comment on things above your pay grade.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

toastman said:


> not according to many Muslims. According to them, Jews are filthy pigs


Well, they need to be careful about that kind of stuff.  Because even though they call HIM by a different name, it all goes back to the same guy.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're bein' fuckin' stupid.
> ...



Camel crap. The Soviets were leaving Afghanistan at just about the same time Bin Laden was establishing al Qaeda (to fuck with the Americans).


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The Grand Mufti was well aware of the Balfour Declaration and its designs on Arab oil.
The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
Had the UN called for elections in 1948 it's highly unlikely there would be a Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil today; instead a Semitic Union, stretching from the Nile to the Euphrates, might have solved the problems of Jewish homelessness and Arab nationalism with a fraction of the violence that the state of Israel has brought.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by Lipush  
I don't know, and niether do you, so don't pretend to be a CIA guy.

from: Lipush
And Israel never threatened anyone, while Iran threatened Israel directly, and continue to do so every day.

from: LoinCloth
Oh c'mon! What's Bibi been saying for the last 10 months? 



loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > What has Ahmadinejihad been saying since 2005?
> ...



Maybe not today.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Source?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Camel crap. The Soviets were leaving Afghanistan at just about the same time Bin Laden was establishing al Qaeda (to fuck with the Americans).


Why do you think they were leaving?  



> _The story of bin Laden is the story of the secret CIA/ISI insurgent camps in Pakistan and Afghanistan.  According to Prof. Michel Chossudovsky, Osama was 22 years old in 1979, when* he was trained in a CIA sponsored guerilla training camp near Peshawar, Pakistan.*
> 
> Bin Laden family was put in charge of raising money for the Islamic brigades. Numerous charities and foundations were created. The operation was coordinated by Saudi intelligence, headed by Prince Turki al-Faisal, in close liaison with the CIA. The money derived from the various charities was used to finance the recruitment of Mujahedeen volunteers. Al Qaeda, the base in Arabic was a data bank of volunteers who had enlisted to fight in the Afghan jihad. That data base was initially held by Osama bin Laden. _


Do you follow me so far?



> _The database of Islamic fighters that was collected by the program was labeled n Arabic, Q eidat ilmutiaat, which is the exact translation of the English word database.* But the Arabs commonly used the short word Al Qaida which is the Arabic word for base.* _


 Que pasa, mutha?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Camel crap. The Soviets were leaving Afghanistan at just about the same time Bin Laden was establishing al Qaeda (to fuck with the Americans).
> ...



Woo. 
Chossudovsky and his Global Security website? You're kidding, right? 
Don't you ever check your sources?
"In a 2006 op-ed by Terry O'Neill in the conservative Canadian news magazine, Western Standard, Chossudovsky was included on the list of "Canada's nuttiest professors, those whose absurdity stands head and shoulders above their colleagues... 
Specifically, the op-ed referred to GlobalResearch.ca as "anti-U.S. and anti-globalization"[28] and criticized Chussodovsky's thesis and views  namely: that the U.S. had knowledge of the 911 attacks before they happened; that Washington had weapons that could influence climate change; and lastly, that the large banking institutions are the cause of the collapse of smaller economies  as "wild-eyed conspiracy theories".
Michel Chossudovsky - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Yep, the old slime the source ploy.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2012)

The AL QUEIDA   use of Afghanistan was not really related to getting rid of the SOVIETS     it was seen as a likely and useful base for the agenda of ISLAMICISM       ie the imposition of the stench and filth of    ISLAM    upon the entire world         Today    the base is YEMEN


----------



## proudveteran06 (Sep 24, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early.
> 
> 
> ClClick here: Kill the Jews: What Palestinians Teach Their Children - ick here: Hamas teaches kids to kill Jews - PMW Bulletins
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Sep 24, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > What has Ahmadinejad been saying since 2005?
> ...



So when Iran threatens, it's not to be taken seriously, but when WE react to threats, it's unacceptable? Now THAT's fair!


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 24, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


"Chossudovsky believes that the financial meltdown of the world's market was caused by *deliberate fraud of powerful institutions*. This coupled with increased militarization around the world is contributing to mass unemployment, global poverty and decrease of government social.[7] 

"He predicted that 'The late 20th century will go down in world history as a period of global impoverishment *marked by the collapse of productive systems in the developing world*, the demise of national institutions and the disintegration of health and education programs.'"

*So who the hell is Terry O'Neill?*


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli settlers teach their children to kill early.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Woo.
> Chossudovsky and his Global Security website? You're kidding, right?
> Don't you ever check your sources?
> "In a 2006 op-ed by Terry O'Neill in the conservative Canadian news magazine, Western Standard, Chossudovsky was included on the list of "Canada's nuttiest professors, those whose absurdity stands head and shoulders above their colleagues...
> ...


And none of that even addresses what I posted.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
Had the UN called for elections in 1948 it's highly unlikely there would be a Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil today; instead a Semitic Union, stretching from the Nile to the Euphrates, might have solved the problems of Jewish homelessness and Arab nationalism with a fraction of the violence that the state of Israel has brought.


who is the jerk who claims that a muslim dominated palestine would have allowed free migration of jews and freedom of religion and would not have devolved into the classical filth that after a fairly short respite-----now rears its ugly head thruout the world   ---------in a sea of shariah inspired blood?''

reminds me of nazi literature of the  1950s  in which the imaginary world of  GERMAN VICTORY   europe was described in glowing terms


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

Lipush said:


> So when Iran threatens, it's not to be taken seriously, but when WE react to threats, it's unacceptable? Now THAT's fair!


What Iranian threats are you referring to?

Keep in mind, you're talking about a country that hasn't attacked anyone in over 200 years.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

The story of bin laden is the story of   ---a rich  saudi kid----one son among many whose mother had been discarded---------and the  CALIPHATE DELUSION  which poisons the minds of millions of muslim kids      That the USA  was STUPID enough to train afghanis and volunteer  "mujahads"     is tragic      and a comment on  USA  government naivete in reference to islam and muslims        Playing games with muslim "allies"    is a dangerous endeavor


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> Had the UN called for elections in 1948 it's highly unlikely there would be a Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil today; instead a Semitic Union, stretching from the Nile to the Euphrates, might have solved the problems of Jewish homelessness and Arab nationalism with a fraction of the violence that the state of Israel has brought.
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't have been a problem if the zionists migrating in didn't act like the people already living there had no rights at all.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> Had the UN called for elections in 1948 it's highly unlikely there would be a Jewish homeland in the heart of Arab oil today; instead a Semitic Union, stretching from the Nile to the Euphrates, might have solved the problems of Jewish homelessness and Arab nationalism with a fraction of the violence that the state of Israel has brought.
> 
> 
> ...



Before the foreigners created Israel in Palestine, the Palestinians wanted a state with equal rights for all.

Even today the constitution of Palestine guarantees equal rights under the law to all of its citizens without regard to race, religion, sex, etc.

What is unacceptable about that?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So when Iran threatens, it's not to be taken seriously, but when WE react to threats, it's unacceptable? Now THAT's fair!
> ...



Hezbollah is a highly trained and extensively armed   IRANIAN MILITIA with operatives in at least  a dozen countries      your statement that Iran has  "not attacked anyone in over 200 years"  is obscene------reminds me very much of the pro-hitlerite propaganda that was promulgated in the USA  in the  1930s  

Iran not only trained and armed and supports    terrorists across the middle east-----it also legalized the deadly oppression of   "dissident sects"   of islam ---and, of course christians and the few  remaining zoroastrians there.      You nauseate me.    The Iranian AYATOILETS    sentenced a person ---not a citizen----a CITIZEN OF INDIA AND ENGLAND  to death via a  comically barbaric   FARTWAH       -----those 'toilets are the intelligentsia RULERS OF IRAN        Their action was tantamount to declaration of war upon India and England        I am waiting for the disgusting pigs to  sentence the COPT  who----did the silly little video      Iran is not fit for the planet      For a country with a long history----and intellecutal accomplishments ------it is amazingly degenerate


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Hezbollah is a highly trained and extensively armed   IRANIAN MILITIA with operatives in at least  a dozen countries      your statement that Iran has  "not attacked anyone in over 200 years"  is obscene------reminds me very much of the pro-hitlerite propaganda that was promulgated in the USA  in the  1930s
> 
> Iran not only trained and armed and supports    terrorists across the middle east-----it also legalized the deadly oppression of   "dissident sects"   of islam ---and, of course christians and the few  remaining zoroastrians there.      You nauseate me.    The Iranian AYATOILETS    sentenced a person ---not a citizen----a CITIZEN OF INDIA AND ENGLAND  to death via a  comically barbaric   FARTWAH       -----those 'toilets are the intelligentsia RULERS OF IRAN        Their action was tantamount to declaration of war upon India and England        I am waiting for the disgusting pigs to  sentence the COPT  who----did the silly little video      Iran is not fit for the planet      For a country with a long history----and intellecutal accomplishments ------it is amazingly degenerate


They do talk a lot of shit, I will give you that.  But how is what they're doing any different than what the Mossad or CIA are doing?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> ...




    your statement marks you as a person who is either extremely ignorant of history and present realities -------or a really silly liar-------or EXTREMELY STUPID

Maldives is a country with a simple muslim majority-----it recently VOTED to make being a muslim a  REQUIREMENT of citizenship     Now name me a muslim country----that has had minority populations of NON MUSLIMS    that has a history of  EQUALITY-----try hard.   I am lucky---I have either relatives or friends or aquaintances----non muslims ---by the dozens who were born in muslim countries------so I can help you understand reality


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> ...



That would be your ignorant (and hateful) opinion, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> ...



And you know that because...?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> ...



And they could have had it in any of the past 64 years if destroying Israel wasn't their primary function.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

the constitution of Pakistan assures  freedom of religion and equality,  too      That is why christian kids are charged with a capital crime for touching a koran  UNDER PAKISTANI LAW


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Because I have been reading the history of the conflict.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The creation of Israel was a violation of the Palestinians legal rights.

What needs to be done to bring justice?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Could you provide a link or must I just take your word for it?


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I've got a little secret for you, Princess. Israel exists and your efforts to turn back the clock are not just silly but detrimental to those poor, put-upon "Palestinian refugees."

Palestinians Try to Resurrect a U.N. Resolution They Violently Rejected 64 Years Ago
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jYHADw&usg=AFQjCNHOvyD8LHKwQ05lBMgTjLtbNpAAmQ


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

Arabs STILL despise the OTTOMANS  for breaching  shariah        read some more   Tinny------of course you could go the PAKISTANI route and claim that  SHARIAH LAW PROVIDES EQUALITY FOR ALL    ------even  EXTRA RIGHTS FOR NON MUSLIMS     (i have heard it all-----long ago ----the islamic  "reality" is fascinating)


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> That would be your ignorant (and hateful) opinion, Princess.


Actually, it's the opinion of a famous zionist humanist...



> _  The great Zionist humanist, Ahad Ha'am warned against the violation of the rights of the Palestinian people, and his words are well known in the literature of Palestine.
> 
> "... Ahad Ha'am warned that the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives ... 'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism. *They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination ...'*
> 
> ...


Still think it's hate speech?  Or are you calling a zionist humanist, an "anti-semite"?  Or is he part of that unique breed of terrorist sympathizers known as the _*"jew-hating-jew"?*_

So WTF do you have to say about that, big brain?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews were flooding into Palestine with their "historic goal" in plane sight.
> ...




you keep forgetting      I have relatives who came to palestine BEFORE  1948-----and some whose families were there since the  1800s       The constitution of pakistan provides  "equal rights"   too        Right now   countries with muslim majorities are filling the gutters of their streets with blood demanding   SHARIAH


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

right LOIN---that is why arabs in Israel walk free-----carry on with successful businesses       and  -----arabs in the area who are not Israeli citizens  -----want to be  --------christian escapees from  syria  (long before the current crisis)     escape to Israel------not Lebanon,  not Egypt,  not Jordan------Israel

chrisitans from sudan------risked death as they ran thru  egypt    to Israel

Ahad ha'am-----is not an obscure figure In israel      sorry----but his writings were and are taken very seriously------Had he been a muslim commenting on society in a muslim country -----he would have been executed


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> right LOIN---that is why arabs in Israel walk free


Not on "jew only" roads.




irosie91 said:


> Ahad ha'am-----is not an obscure figure In israel      sorry----but his writings were and are taken very seriously


Not by you!


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > That would be your ignorant (and hateful) opinion, Princess.
> ...



One man's opinion and while their was plenty of discord in the land there were also the words of Britain's Foreign Secretary as stated in the House of Commons:

"...For the Jews, the essential point of principle is the creation of a sovereign Jewish State. For the Arabs, the essential point of principle is to resist to the last the establishment of Jewish sovereignty in any part of Palestine."


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > right LOIN---that is why arabs in Israel walk free
> ...



wrong again  LOIN   ----very seriously.    He expressed a very important POV which impacted very strongly on the policies of modern day Israel ------The person upon whom they do not impact is YOU.   Ahad ha'Am-----had a universal approach to rights------you do not.      You consider deprivation of rights  an unchallengable   RIGHT   if imposed by muslims upon    chrisitans, jews, hindus,   and whatever other group that any MAJORITY muslim population VOTES INTO LAW         Shariah is fine with you in any MAJORITY MUSLIM COUNTRY


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The Arab Palestinians repeated this kind of alternative in the official document submitted to the fact-finding mission (Anglo-American Committee of Inquiry) in March, 1946. Below are some excerpts from the document that clarify certain aspects of the above proposal:

The Arabs urge the establishment in Palestine of a democratic government representative of all sections of the population on a level of absolute equality.

The Arabs are opposed to political Zionism, but in no way hostile to the Jews as such nor to their Jewish fellow-citizens of Palestine. Those Jews who have already entered Palestine, and who have obtained or shall obtain Palestinian citizenship ... will be full citizens of the Palestinian state, enjoying full civil and political rights and a fair share in government and administration.

Palestine-Israel Journal: <b>The Partition of Palestine - An Arab Perspective</b>


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

how IMPRESSIVE   tinny       Pakistan says the same about non muslims  ---in fact so does egypt      in fact so do dozens of muslim countries that regularly outlaw churches          in fact so does INDONESIA -----which is why christians and hindus are fleeing if they are not yet dead and conversion from  islam is outlawed.        What did you expect them to write   "WE INTEND TO PERSECUTE PEOPLE"????      try reading the ACTUAL HISTORY    or just talk to people who lived it


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> how IMPRESSIVE   tinny       Pakistan says the same about non muslims  ---in fact so does egypt      in fact so do dozens of muslim countries that regularly outlaw churches          in fact so does INDONESIA -----which is why christians and hindus are fleeing if they are not yet dead and conversion from  islam is outlawed.        What did you expect them to write   "WE INTEND TO PERSECUTE PEOPLE"????      try reading the ACTUAL HISTORY    or just talk to people who lived it



I have been reading the actual history. Palestine is not Pakistan.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > So when Iran threatens, it's not to be taken seriously, but when WE react to threats, it's unacceptable? Now THAT's fair!
> ...



So WHAT?! they threat to do so now, if you want YOU ignore it. WE won't


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Really! When did they say that?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Peace and two separated countries.

the existence of "Palestine" alone is a violation of Jewish human rights.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



That does not make any sense but I will let you explain what you mean.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

fine----you read the muslim version.   I know the muslim version too.   In fact the first history of both  the Indian subcontinent and of the Middle east that I did learn ----was the muslim version.   The one in which   ISLAM HAS THE MOST TOLERATION         and  ISLAM INVENTED EQUALITY     and ISLAM ENDED SLAVERY     and      JEWS WERE DELIGHTED TO LIVE IN MUSLIM COUNTRIES----never so happy.    

I learned the hindu version of the history of the Indian subcontinent too.-----its very different from the muslim version

I  even know the muslim version of the history of arabia and the WASP version of the history of slavery in the USA


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





> the establishment of Jewish sovereignty in any part of Palestine."



That is the qualifier. It is not that they were necessarily opposed to a Jewish state. They just didn't want it in their country.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




  There is no way of explaining to a person who considers  SHARIAH LAW  a "divine truth"
that living as a non muslim under shariah law------is not a delight       In fact any attempt to do so would be something like explaining that idea to  ACHMADINEJAD       for the record----I have actually known people who were as firm in their beliefs as  are you  TINNY.    One young doc was horrified when I questioned the absolute veracity of the KORAN ----I did not even critisize the thing---just made one tiny little comment.  He actually believed that to read the koran was to BELIEVE IN ITS DIVINE ORIGIN.    He was also convinced that jews are DELIGHTED WITH SHARIAH LAW----given the opportunity.   but then he also thought that Maimonides was a muslim because he wrote some of his stuff in arabic


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...





> There is no way of explaining to a person who considers SHARIAH LAW a "divine truth"



Link to where I have ever said that?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _I have been reading the actual history. Palestine is not Pakistan._


Palistan isn't palestine either, of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




I have impressive news for you----MOST muslims do consider shariah to be a DIVINE TRUTH------sometimes in muslim majority countries-----dictators impose the concept that shariah ------is not actually practical----that is why the arab spring happened----to REINSITUTE THE DIVINE TRUTH       and why the gutters of the middle east no run red with blood       It is why-----THE AYATOILETS remain in power in Iran      ----MOST IRANIANS   do not agree with the intelligentsia of  Teheran      Ataturk is despised in the arab world----in fact the very worst libel has been pinned on him------HE WAS A JEW!!!!!!!!!    Your concept that the arabs of palestine are somehow major anti shariah people is quite  a joke.    I have known muslims whose first request on hitting the USA  was   "WHERE CAN I BUY BEER"--------but even they touted the concept of the  UTOPIAN CALIPHATE      btw--that was from the INTELLIGENTSIA of the muslim world     I do not know if you are really ignorant or just playing a game.     If it came to a VOTE ----even the beer drinkers would vote for the DIVINE TRUTH      Its INGRAINED      Go right ahead and name the muslim majority country in which non muslims have that glorious history of equality


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Wow, all that blabber and no link.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

another deflection since tinny cannot name a country in which jews had "equality" with muslims in a muslim majority country        well---good of you to admit that          For the record,  tinny asked for a link to HIS STATEMENT that shariah is a "divine  truth"      In fact I did not declare that TIINNY MADE SUCH A STATEMENT       such a silly deflector is he        He is stuck on the fact that he cannot deny that ------muslims regularly engage in a BACK TO SHARIAH   program and accent it with slit throats


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> another deflection since tinny cannot name a country in which jews had "equality" with muslims in a muslim majority country        well---good of you to admit that          For the record,  tinny asked for a link to HIS STATEMENT that shariah is a "divine  truth"      In fact I did not declare that TIINNY MADE SUCH A STATEMENT       such a silly deflector is he        He is stuck on the fact that he cannot deny that ------muslims regularly engage in a BACK TO SHARIAH   program and accent it with slit throats





> There is no way of explaining to a person who considers SHARIAH LAW a "divine truth"



To whom were you speaking to then?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

explaining the reality which you SUPPORT to you ------you support a "palestine"   with a muslim majority------in place of israel      Now go ahead and name the  MUSLIM MAJORITY country where jews had  EQUAL RIGHTS


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> explaining the reality which you SUPPORT to you ------you support a "palestine"   with a muslim majority------in place of israel      Now go ahead and name the  MUSLIM MAJORITY country where jews had  EQUAL RIGHTS



Link?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

link to what?       I have been reading your posts for a very long time    It was my impression that you support the formation of a country called  "palestine"  which in your mind would have a muslim majority?     you need a LINK FOR THAT?     The PALESTINE MANDATE    included  transjordan       and Israel was formed before many of the jews held in muslim countries GOT OUT       Had the palestine mandate been declared  a   COUNTRY   it would have had a muslim majority  and the jews held captive in muslim countries ----and even those in limbo in places like   Cyprus    would have not gotten in-------the jews of ethiopia would have been wiped out by now


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 25, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> link to what?       I have been reading your posts for a very long time    It was my impression that you support the formation of a country called  "palestine"  which in your mind would have a muslim majority?     you need a LINK FOR THAT?     The PALESTINE MANDATE    included  transjordan       and Israel was formed before many of the jews held in muslim countries GOT OUT       Had the palestine mandate been declared  a   COUNTRY   it would have had a muslim majority  and the jews held captive in muslim countries ----and even those in limbo in places like   Cyprus    would have not gotten in-------the jews of ethiopia would have been wiped out by now



Do you believe that you make any sense?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

is there something about the post that you do not understand?    I will help you.      It is my understanding from your posts that you would have liked to put the issue of  "ISRAEL"  to a vote by all the inhabitants of   BRITISH MANDATE PALESTINE----rather than effectuate a partition.   Is that statement not true?

     Had such an action taken place------that new country would have a  MUSLIM MAJORITY   which would have denied entry to jews from OTHER MUSLIM countries      and from Ethiopia    and to jews hanging around here and there in refugee camps    and eventually would engage in a RETURN TO SHARIAH campaign        as has been the case in virtually every muslim majority country ----historically.   The ARAB SPRING is a current manifestion of this phenomenon-----thus you advocate the concept of DHIMMIA  for non muslims of what used to be  THE PALESTINE MANDATE.

It is very unlikely that the term  PALESTINE would have been adopted in  1948----for this new theoretical country


----------



## Lipush (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



They say it ALL the time! Have you not been listening at ALL? or are you pulling the blind eye again?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 25, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Which part of what I said, was not clear?


----------



## toastman (Sep 25, 2012)

550 posts, and not one speck of proof that Israel teaches their kids kids to kill early. 

Also, I wonder where Sherri ran off too


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2012)

toastman said:


> 550 posts, and not one speck of proof that Israel teaches their kids kids to kill early.
> 
> Also, I wonder where Sherri ran off too



Poor sherri-----such a blatant and disgusting liar.    She reminds me of Magda Goebbels      while in the bunker with her children and Josef---and Adolf----she suddenly realized that she would have to answer for the filthy lies her dear husband had created----so she shoved cyanide down the throats of her five little children and swallowed the stuff herself       She, like Sherri,  was a religious woman----in her case---catholic


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

Lipush said:


> They say it ALL the time! Have you not been listening at ALL? or are you pulling the blind eye again?


All you gotta do is provide the link, &#1488;&#1495;&#1493;&#1514; &#1502;&#1506;&#1493;&#1493;&#1514;&#1514;*, and we'll consider the case closed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey *Lipbush*,

If you can hook me up with this little IDF minx... 





...I will torch a Palestinian home in your honor and gladly throw *Tinnmore* under the bus.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > They say it ALL the time! Have you not been listening at ALL? or are you pulling the blind eye again?
> ...



What on earth is &#1488;&#1495;&#1493;&#1514; &#1502;&#1506;&#1493;&#1493;&#1514;&#1514;.??


----------



## Lipush (Sep 25, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Hey *Lipbush*,
> 
> If you can hook me up with this little IDF minx...
> 
> ...



why do you think that will bring me joy?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am lifting the thread up to give Sherri a chance to post her  BASIS  for the  "claim"  that  Israel teaches its children to kill -------as do so many meccaists       Sherri---please post your evidence---in whatever form you find it.    TV programs,  Lectures,  PULBIC  Adulation of  killers specifically FOR killing,  Promise of reward in an afterlife FOR KILLING-------go for it Sherri     We are heartbroken that you "seem"  to be a gross -------well   ----liar


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

sherri     WHERE ARE YOU????


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 26, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The source for your allegation.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 26, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I am lifting the thread up to give Sherri a chance to post her  BASIS  for the  "claim"  that  Israel teaches its children to kill -------as do so many meccaists       Sherri---please post your evidence---in whatever form you find it.    TV programs,  Lectures,  PULBIC  Adulation of  killers specifically FOR killing,  Promise of reward in an afterlife FOR KILLING-------go for it Sherri     We are heartbroken that you "seem"  to be a gross -------well   ----liar


Your propaganda is becoming predictable and boring:

"We occupied several houses in the northern part of Hebron, just because they were situated above the road which settlers used. It was just across from some Palesitnian police post inside Hebron.

"And every time there was a bullet or two in the air or in our direction, something totally without taking aim, we'd hear from Hebron that young soldiers, at times in the absence of an officer, simply get on radio&#8230; Say they were being fired at, and get busy at their weapons&#8230; There's a heavy machine gun there on the porch, a grenade launcher, two marksmen&#8230; And they would start ripping the city apart. *Spraying. Sight unseen*. It was a kind of madness. No one attached any importance to it. 

*"The city was like a shooting range*. Finally everyone would sit down, tally. One took down 10 street lamps, the other smashed 30 glass windows, one concentrated on car tires. This way each was&#8230;"

If Jews weren't training their young to kill, they wouldn't be so good at it.
Sure hope you're never sprayed, sight unseen.

Breaking the Silence  Testimony - Shooting releases nerves


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 26, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Your propaganda is becoming predictable and boring: "We occupied several houses in the northern part of Hebron, just because they were situated above the road which settlers used. It was just across from some Palesitnian police post inside Hebron._


Cool agitprop drivel, indeed.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 26, 2012)

georgie has lost it-----he attempted to support sherri's  filth---to wit her libelous filth suggesting that   israeli  CHILDREN are taught to kill   (something like the muslim kids who  are taught that slitting the throat of a jewish infant gets them eternity in the masjid whore house in the sky)      -----well georgie supports the  sherri shit lies----with something related to some MILITARY action undertaken by soldiers -----------for the record----by definition    SOLDIERS ARE NOT CHILDREN       even in the USA-----any active duty military person is EMANCIPATED FROM BEING A 'child'


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 26, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey *Lipbush*,
> ...


Only if you come to, I got nothing against 3-ways.

I had no idea IDF women looked like that.  Wow.  If I was Netenyahoo, I'd make her the minimum requirement for all IDF forces.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 26, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


It was supposed to be hebrew for "twisted sister".


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > explaining the reality which you SUPPORT to you ------you support a "palestine"   with a muslim majority------in place of israel      Now go ahead and name the  MUSLIM MAJORITY country where jews had  EQUAL RIGHTS
> ...



She asked you to find a Muslim country where Jews get full rights, more than dhimmis. what "link"? you trying to pretend to be stupid?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



I know the translation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



, I read Hebrew
I didn't realize what was it supposed to mean. What is that "twisted sister"?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Not anything have a "source". Only outsiders need a source. Insiders use most of the time the lil thing called "common reason". try it sometimes.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 26, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



There are many things concerning us, you have no idea about. You've proven that by now.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has sherri come up with anything to support her  filthy and disgusting libel?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 27, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



OK, but your "common reason" does not make any sense.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

Its the best TINNIE can do------asserttions something like  FARTWAHS     "your statements makes no sense but mine are SUBLIME"
reminds me of long ago when a fervent muslim responded to a question I asked with 

      "YOU WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM" 

                      the question I asked was----"was it not barbaric for shah jahan to cut off the hands of the workmen who made the Taj Mahal'???????


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Its the best TINNIE can do------asserttions something like  FARTWAHS     "your statements makes no sense but mine are SUBLIME"
> reminds me of long ago when a fervent muslim responded to a question I asked with
> 
> "YOU WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM"
> ...





> "YOU WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THE BEAUTY OF ISLAM"



That is probably true since I am a Christian as are about 20% of Palestinians.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Its the best TINNIE can do------asserttions something like  FARTWAHS     "your statements makes no sense but mine are SUBLIME"
> ...




you have serious problems with   reading comprehension.     As to  CHRISTIANS  ----the population of palestinian christians is rapidly being decimated-----just as have all christian populations that lived in lands invaded by the dogs of arabia        Arabia once had a very significant christian population------it was  ALL GONE   by the time that the  rapist pig of mecca was dead less than  100 years.      The shariah adherent land in which my husband was born ALSO had a significant  population of christians at one time------ALL GONE long ago     Afghanistan had a significant population of christians        Syrian christians have been fleeing that land for    -----at least 100 years     as have Lebanese     Coptic christians are dying out        Indonesia and Kenyan christians are fleeing       Millions of christians have been murdered in genocides by muslims----armenia,   biafra,   uganda,  sudan    gee------its ok     so long as you are happy


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





> As to  CHRISTIANS  ----the population of palestinian christians is rapidly being decimated-----



That is true.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG-omVgdnNM]Palestinians in Bethlehem face eviction - 24 Dec 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

Facinating    tinnie dances on the dead bodies of the excess of 100 million christians murdered by muslims -------ignores the fact that the christian population is INCREASING IN ISRAEL    and focues on the relatively tiny number of christians who have fled  the areas  Israel now controls  which have a MAJORITY ARAB MUSLIM POPULATION     " to hell with the copts---to hell with the maronites     to hell with the indonesian christians,  to hell with the syrian christians    to hell with the kenyan christians         no matter-------there are christians fleeing      PA AND HAMAS CONTROLLED AREAS TOO------so lets blame  THE JOOOOOOOOS"


----------



## Lipush (Sep 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You say it because your views don't match mine. I think the same thing about how YOU see things. See how this works?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 27, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



That is why there will never be peace. One side talks apples and the other side talks oranges.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

chances are that there will never be peace so long as the  CALIPHATE DELUSION    afflicts any large group of people on the planet


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgie has lost it-----he attempted to support sherri's  filth---to wit her libelous filth suggesting that   israeli  CHILDREN are taught to kill   (something like the muslim kids who  are taught that slitting the throat of a jewish infant gets them eternity in the masjid whore house in the sky)      -----well georgie supports the  sherri shit lies----with something related to some MILITARY action undertaken by soldiers -----------for the record----by definition    SOLDIERS ARE NOT CHILDREN       even in the USA-----any active duty military person is EMANCIPATED FROM BEING A 'child'


"Dear Lebanese/Palestinian/Arab/Muslim/Christians - Kids,
*Die with love.*

Yours,
Israeli Kids"

All soldiers were children.
Some Jewish children are taught to hate and kill before they're conscripted.
See how that works?

Photo of the day: Israeli kids sends gifts of love to Arab kids | Sabbah Report


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> chances are that there will never be peace so long as the  CALIPHATE DELUSION    afflicts any large group of people on the planet


Chances are there will never be peace anywhere on this planet as long as the CAPITALI$T CRIME SYNDICATE finds more profit in war.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



One side talks things while the other lives them.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgie has lost it-----he attempted to support sherri's  filth---to wit her libelous filth suggesting that   israeli  CHILDREN are taught to kill   (something like the muslim kids who  are taught that slitting the throat of a jewish infant gets them eternity in the masjid whore house in the sky)      -----well georgie supports the  sherri shit lies----with something related to some MILITARY action undertaken by soldiers -----------for the record----by definition    SOLDIERS ARE NOT CHILDREN       even in the USA-----any active duty military person is EMANCIPATED FROM BEING A 'child'
> ...



Where does it says kids in the message?

liar.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgie has lost it-----he attempted to support sherri's  filth---to wit her libelous filth suggesting that   israeli  CHILDREN are taught to kill   (something like the muslim kids who  are taught that slitting the throat of a jewish infant gets them eternity in the masjid whore house in the sky)      -----well georgie supports the  sherri shit lies----with something related to some MILITARY action undertaken by soldiers -----------for the record----by definition    SOLDIERS ARE NOT CHILDREN       even in the USA-----any active duty military person is EMANCIPATED FROM BEING A 'child'
> ...




Georgie lies again      Some of the children in Haifa  2006        while it was being  SATURATION BOMBED    by the poison nail baby brain smashing bombs   georgie so LOVES and ADORES because he loves to see Israeli baby brains oozing out of cracked baby skulls------came out of their shelters for a few minutes to be shown  that  there was ongoing  RETURN FIRE      ----ie in order to give them some confidence that they were being protected   (to the dismay of  georgie who was praying for a sea of liquefied brain)   

so some of the kids   put NOTES in the return fire missiles      Georgie has no idea what they wrote------but he made up some stuff that might impress a fellow disgusting pig.   The kids then went back to spend a few weeks in cramped shelters which are simply tiny cubicles fortified against the poison bombs that georgies so loves.     At that time---to GEORGIE's  delight----NUS KHARAH ALLAH was boasting that he had missile launchers that could jettison the missiles to knock out the brains of kids as far as  BEERSHEBA-----poor georgie is so disappointed -----not enough baby brain landed in the gutters to PLEASE HIM       Worry not   georgie       poison nail bombs have been used virtually world wide and hundreds of kids lie  dead because of them       I have seen autopsy videos that would DELIGHT YOU         and a few intraoperative videos-----surgery on the victims is horrendous because of the poison used   (coumadin)    it liquefies the brain  TO YOUR DELIGHT


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

Lipush said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"Photo of the day: Israeli *kids* sends gifts of love to Arab *kids*

What message to you think the Jewish kids were writing on shells destined to fall on Arab kids?

*Be my friend and die slow?*

Photo of the day: Israeli kids sends gifts of love to Arab kids | Sabbah Report


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 27, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


*More rancid, racist BLEETS from hasbarosie.*

None of the bombs/shells/missiles would be going off today in Israel or Lebanon or the West Bank or Gaza if one third of the citizens of Mandate Palestine had not inflicted a Jewish state by FORCE OF ARMS upon the majority of the citizenry of Mandate Palestine in 1948.

Only blind bigots and paid propagandists find that confusing.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 27, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Oh, get over it already.  One-third is still a significant portion.  Muslims have 57 nations, and don't produce anything.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You will notice that once again Georgie forgets to mention that 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate was given to the Hashemites from Saudi Arabia.  I am beginning to wonder if Georgie isn't actually from Palestine himself where they call it the Mandate Palestine instead of the Palestine Mandate.  Has anyone else ever seen it referred to the way Georgie does?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



The messages are for Hezbollah not Arab KIDS. GET IT NOW? Only liars like the people you believe to twist it like that. Niether is written there "die slow". You anti Israelis are just a bunch of liars


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Is deflection all you have?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





> You will notice that once again Georgie forgets to mention that 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate was given to the Hashemites from Saudi Arabia.



That is because it is irrelevant.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The Palestinian civilians suffer massive death and destruction from Israel's modern military so "lives them" is not a point you should bring up.

The major difference is that the Palestinians want peace based on international law and Israel wants peace at the point of a gun.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

the major issue on this board is that  tinny is a hardcore islamo nazi   ----supporter of the filth of the  CALIPHATE DELUSION       because he likes the idea of legalized rape----even it exists SOMEWHERE ---ANYWHERE----and he does not take part       THOSE FANTASIES OF HAREMS OF CAPTIVE WOMEN ----delight him


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

"The right of self-determination puts upon states not just the duty to respect and promote the right, but also the obligation to refrain from any forcible action which deprives peoples of the enjoyment of such a right. 

"In particular, the use of force to prevent a people from exercising their right of self-determination is regarded as illegal and has been consistently condemned by the international community. 

"The obligations flowing from the principle of self-determination have been recognised as erga omnes, *namely existing towards the whole international community*. The International Court of Justice (ICJ) has recently reiterated the erga omnes status of the general principle of self-determination in its Advisory Opinion on the Wall. Additionally, scholars and commentators have indicated that the principle has acquired the status of jus cogens &#8211; a peremptory norm of international law ."

Erga omnes, Hasbarosie.
Your CAPITALIST DENIAL will pass from the page of time.

The right to self-determination - IHL


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

Georgie has declared  SHARIAH LAW----regardless of the VOTE OF THE PEOPLE-----to be illegal by international law-------in fact he has declared  SAUDI ARABIA an illegal state----and also   MALDIVES ----in fact on careful analysis ----any state that cites SHARIAH LAW as in ANY WAY influencing its legal system is BY GEORGIE's   statement-----illegal by international law


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Why is the fact that the Hashemites received 78 percent of the Palestine Mandate irrelevant?  78 percent is a big chunk.  Is it irrelevant to you because the Hashemites are Muslims so it doesn't bother you that they received so much.  By the way, Tinny, correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't Syroa also part of the Palestine Mandate and that the French eventually gave control of the land to the Arabs living there?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Jordan is irrelevant to the Israel/Palestine issue. The People in Jordan have to deal with what Britain did to them just as the Palestinians have to deal with what Britain did to them.

Britain violated the League of Nations Covenant and international law and then left the mess for others to clean up.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Palisteenians = Jordanians. That's why it is relevant, Mugsy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Only in Zioland.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


How do you know that people who aren't even Zionists don't think the same thing when they become aware that the Hashemites from Saudi Arabia got that big chunk of 78 percent of the area.  Of course, Tinny doesn't think the Hashemite rulers should hand over the land to the "Palestinians."  It is only the Jews who should hand over their tiny portion.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 28, 2012)

Where did the Hashemite rulers get their land?
From the same imperialists who were seeking a little, loyal Jewish Ulster in Palestine, maybe?
Jews were one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948, that much is undeniable.
By what moral Algebra were they entitled to a Jewish State?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2012)

none---jews have no right to be alive as free people-----thus sayeth both muhummad and   adolf abu ali hitler and georgie  

in fact neither do hindus      I learned that fact from a muslim doctor----from New Dehli, India  ----about ---uhm   45 years ago


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Jordanians are working on their government as we speak.

It has nothing to do with Palestine, though.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> none---jews have no right to be alive as free people-----thus sayeth both muhummad and   adolf abu ali hitler and georgie
> 
> in fact neither do hindus      I learned that fact from a muslim doctor----from New Dehli, India  ----about ---uhm   45 years ago



Sure they do. Palestinian Jews Have equal rights.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Where did the Hashemite rulers get their land?
> From the same imperialists who were seeking a little, loyal Jewish Ulster in Palestine, maybe?
> Jews were one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948, that much is undeniable.
> By what moral Algebra were they entitled to a Jewish State?


Evidently Georgie had no problem with the Muslim Turks being the ones ruling the Palestine Mandate since they were Muslims.  Because the British were the non believers, Georgie has a problem with that.  Perhaps Georgie can tell us by what moral right do the Muslims have to Pakistan.  After all that land belonged to the Hindus whose ancestors lived there for thousands of years.  And we can also go back years and years when so many of the Middle East countries were actually the lands of the original Christians, and then Mohammed and his gang left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded these lands.  Now the descemdemts of the Christians who survived Mohammed's onslaught can't even practice their beliefs in peace.  However, Georgie has no problem with this.  Maybe Mohammed and his gang were some of the old-time Imperialists.  What do you think, Georgie?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > none---jews have no right to be alive as free people-----thus sayeth both muhummad and   adolf abu ali hitler and georgie
> ...


But, Tinny, didn't Abbas say that no Jews will be allowed to be citizens of Palestine?  Palestine will be Jew free.  So I guess all the Jews will have to stay in Israel.  I am sure you are OK with that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 28, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Abbas left the government in June of 2007. What he says means nothing.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 28, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I think most of us can figure out that you are the Hamas man of the message board so of course you have no interest in what Abbas says.  Meanwhile, if he has no say-so, then why is he the one going to the UN?  Do you want Hamas to take over the West Bank too, Tinny?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Where did the Hashemite rulers get their land?_


In Transjordan, of course, in about 1922! After they lost to the al saud and wahabi clan-tribes in their turf wars. No alleged jewish influence there, of course. They threatened to have a go at Syria and got a Transjordan pacifier, of course.


georgephillip said:


> _ From the same imperialists who were seeking a little, loyal Jewish Ulster in Palestine, maybe? Jews were one-third of the population of Mandate Palestine in 1948, that much is undeniable. By what moral Algebra were they entitled to a Jewish State?_


Since arab turf wars in the saudi peninsula had nothing to do with alleged jews, we may dismiss the contention as a usua senilel non-sequitur blame-jew drivel, of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

in order to justify his filth----tinnie is pretending that  muslims do not seek to impose shariah law in the middle east and the muslim majority countries in the Middle east do not resort to shariah law-----and that non muslims and muslims have equal rights.    He is not alone-----just about all islamo nazi propagandaists make the same claim


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _It has nothing to do with Palestine, though._


Of course, it has.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

be not frustrated  Doc------it has nothing to do with islam either-----nothing has anything to do with anything.    Long ago---I did learn the system from ----muslims.    Back then----like more than 45 years ago ---when plane hijackings were the manifestations of the beauty of islam ---I learned that the hijackings and killing  HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH ISLAM or ANY COUNTRY   or any  IDEOLOGY and no one nor any country not any group could be held responsible-------because the players did not wear uniforms!!!!!     They were just----random criminals comitted random crime and if you do not like it -----THEN DO WHAT MUSLIMS TELL YOU TO DO.  

now do you understand what Tinnie is telling you?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Abbas left the government in June of 2007. What he says means nothing._


Actually, everything, palistanians say either means nothing, or they didin't mean it.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.



in fact---despite the fact that the stated goal of muslims-----as a demonstration of their piety in their religion-----is to kill all jews-----in fact Israeli children are not taught martial arts     nor are they inculcated with the concept that  "KILLING ARABS"  is a good idea      Islamo nazis claim they are.    Much of that claim is a matter of the well known ego defense known as  PROJECTION         islamo nazis like sherri  "project"   ie. ----ASCRIBE  to jews----their own aggressive impulses.     Muslims, like all people get their culture from their parents----but they are also BOMBARDED with  the  "KILL THE ENEMY"    culture in their schools and mosques     ----a culture can be defined by its HEROES    Muslim children are taught to adulate the  "hero"   who slits the most throats.   Little muslim girls are URGED to  admire women who put bombs on their asses in the same way little american girls admire  "movie stars"


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.


When you're done visiting fantasy land and decide to come back to planet earth, we can discuss the reality of the situation.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.
> ...




Lol.  Evidently you cannot recognize reality when you see it.  When you purge your mind of the this nonsense, or you decide to take your head out of your rear end, get back to me.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Lol.  Evidently you cannot recognize reality when you see it.  When you purge your mind of the this nonsense, or you decide to take your head out of your rear end, get back to me.


What's nonsense about it?  Israel started the last 6 wars they've been in.  The "wiping off the map" claim has been debunked as not true.  And Israel is the biggest military power in the region, with no other country having the capability to take them out, even if they wanted to.

So where's the non-sense?


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.  Evidently you cannot recognize reality when you see it.  When you purge your mind of the this nonsense, or you decide to take your head out of your rear end, get back to me.
> ...




I find it quite tiresome to converse with liars and/or idiots and being new to the board I'm not quite sure which you are, a liar or an idiot.  The FACT, the REALITY, is that the wiped off the map claim has not only NOT been debunked, it's been repeated by numerous leaders in the muslim world just in the past week, up to an including in speeches at the UN gathering last week.  Now as for Israel starting the last 6 wars they've been involved in, let's just take the last major confict which some refer to as the "Gaza War" which is the month long battle between Hamas and Israel in the winter of 08/09.  Now only a blazing idiot, or a muslim sympathizing liar, would consider Israel responding to hundreds of rocket attacks against their civilian population, by attacking those responsible for these attacks as "Israel starting a war".  Like I said, and now I can confirm after reading two of your posts, you either have no concept of what "reality" is, or you look at the world with your head inserted so far in your rectum, it makes it hard for you to actually see reality as it exists.  Like I said, don't know if you're  just ignorant or if you're a liar, but either way, further discussion with you on this would prove to be a waste of my time, but I'm game.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

Though I usually don't find wikiepedia to be the end all, this info is quite accurate and is from good sources.  This is in repsonse to the idiotic statement that Israel started the last 6 wars they were involved in.  Sheesh, the ignorance of today's population never ceases to amaze me.  You have posters that have a world of information at their fingertips, yet rather than actually look something up and post the facts, they sit there and show their ignorance and actually seem to take pride in that ignorance.
My daddy taught me a little saying when I was but a wee lad, and I took it to heart, I'll share it as it's obvious other's didn't have such wise fathers.


"Better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt".

Israel has been involved in a number of wars and large-scale military operations, including:

1948 Arab&#8211;Israeli War (November 1947 - July 1949) - Started as 6 months of civil war between Jewish and Arab militias at the end of the British Mandate of Palestine and turned into a regular war after the declaration of independence of Israel and the intervention of several Arab armies. In its conclusion, a set of agreements were signed between Israel, Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon and Syria, called the 1949 Armistice Agreements, which established the armistice lines between Israel and its neighbours, also known as the Green Line. 

Reprisal operations (1950s - 1960s) - Military operations carried out by the Israel Defense Forces during the 1950s and 1960s. These actions were in response to constant fedayeen terror attacks during which Arab militants infiltrated from Syria, Egypt and Jordan into Israel to carry out guerrilla attacks against Israeli civilians and soldiers. The policy of the reprisal operations was exceptional due to Israel's declared aim of getting a high 'blood cost' among the enemy side which was believed to be necessary in order to deter them from committing future attacks. 

Suez Crisis (October 1956) - A military attack on Egypt by Britain, France and Israel, beginning on 29 October 1956, with the intention to occupy the Sinai Peninsula and to take over the Suez Canal. The attack followed Egypt's decision of 26 July 1956 to nationalize the Suez Canal after the withdrawal of an offer by Britain and the United States to fund the building of the Aswan Dam. Although the Israeli invasion of the Sinai was successful, the US and USSR forced it to retreat. Even so, Israel managed to re-open the Straits of Tiran and pacified its southern border. 

Six-Day War (June 1967) - Fought between Israel and Arab neighbors Egypt, Jordan and Syria. The nations of Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Algeria and others also contributed troops and arms to the Arab forces. Following the war, the territory held by Israel expanded significantly ("The Purple Line") : The West Bank (including East Jerusalem) from Jordan, Golan Heights from Syria, Sinai and Gaza from Egypt. 

War of Attrition (1967&#8211;1970) - A limited war fought between the Israeli military and forces of the Egyptian Republic, the USSR, Jordan, Syria and the Palestine Liberation Organization from 1967 to 1970. It was initiated by the Egyptians as a way of recapturing the Sinai from the Israelis, who had been in control of the territory since the mid-1967 Six-Day War. The hostilities ended with a ceasefire signed between the countries in 1970 with frontiers remaining in the same place as when the war began. 

Yom Kippur War (October 1973) - Fought from October 6 to October 26, 1973 by a coalition of Arab states led by Egypt and Syria against Israel as a way of recapturing part of the territories which they lost to the Israelis back in the Six-Day War. The war began with a surprise joint attack by Egypt and Syria on the Jewish holiday of Yom Kippur. Egypt and Syria crossed the cease-fire lines in the Sinai and Golan Heights, respectively. Eventually Arab forces were defeated by Israel and there were no significant territorial changes. 

Palestinian insurgency in South Lebanon (1971-1982) - PLO relocate to South Lebanon from Jordan and stage attacks on the Galilee and as a base for international operations. In 1978, Israel launches Operation Litani - the first Israeli large-scale invasion of Lebanon, which was carried out by the Israel Defense Forces in order to expel PLO forces from the territory. Continuing ground and rocket attacks and Israeli retaliations eventually escalate into the 1982 War. 

1982 Lebanon War (1982) - Began in 6 June 1982, when the Israel Defense Forces invaded southern Lebanon to expel the PLO from the territory. The Government of Israel ordered the invasion as a response to the assassination attempt against Israel's ambassador to the United Kingdom, Shlomo Argov, by the Abu Nidal Organization and due to the constant terror attacks on northern Israel made by the Palestinian guerilla organizations which resided in Lebanon. The war resulted in the expulsion of the PLO from Lebanon and created an Israeli Security Zone in southern Lebanon. 
South Lebanon conflict (1982&#8211;2000) - Nearly 20 years of warfare between the Israel Defense Force and its Lebanese proxy militias with Lebanese Muslim guerrilla, led by Iranian-backed Hezbollah, within what was defined by Israelis as the "Security Zone" in South Lebanon. 

First Intifada (1987&#8211;1993) - First large-scale Palestinian uprising against Israel in the West Bank and the Gaza Strip. 

Second Intifada (2000&#8211;2005) - Second Palestinian uprising, a period of intensified violence, which began in late September 2000. 

2006 Lebanon War (summer 2006) - Began as a military operation in response to the abduction of two Israeli reserve soldiers by the Hezbollah. The operation gradually strengthened, to become a wider confrontation. The principal participants were Hezbollah paramilitary forces and the Israeli military. The conflict started on 12 July 2006 and continued until a United Nations-brokered ceasefire went into effect on 14 August 2006, though it formally ended on 8 September 2006, when Israel lifted its naval blockade of Lebanon. The war resulted in the pacification of southern Lebanon and in the weakness of the Hezbollah (which suffered serious casualties but managed to survive the Israeli onslaught). 

Gaza War (December 2008 - January 2009) - Three-week armed conflict between Israel and Hamas during the winter of 2008&#8211;2009. In an escalation of the ongoing Israeli&#8211;Palestinian conflict, Israel responded to ongoing rocket fire from the Gaza Strip with military force in an action titled "Operation Cast Lead". Israel opened the attack with a surprise air strike on December 27, 2008. Israel's stated aim was to stop such rocket fire from and the import of arms into Gaza. Israeli forces attacked military and terrorist-commandeered civilian targets, police stations, and government buildings in the opening assault. Israel declared an end to the conflict on January 18 and completed its withdrawal on January 21, 2009. 
Considered wars by the Israeli Ministry of Defense (as they were named by Israel):[1]

^ References: 
Herzog, The War of Atonement, Little, Brown and Company, 1975. Forward 
Insight Team of the London Sunday Times, Yom Kippur War, Double Day and Company, Inc, 1974, page 450 
Luttwak and Horowitz, The Israeli Army. Cambridge, MA, Abt Books, 1983 
Rabinovich, The Yom Kippur War, Schocken Books, 2004. Page 498 
0-313-31302-4&lr=#v=onepage&q=&f=false Revisiting The Yom Kippur War, P.R. Kumaraswamy, pages 1&#8211;2 
Johnson and Tierney, Failing To Win, Perception of Victory and Defeat in International Politics. Page 177 
Charles Liebman, The Myth of Defeat: The Memory of the Yom Kippur war in Israeli Society Middle Eastern Studies, Vol 29, No. 3, July 1993. Published by Frank Cass, London. Page 411.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 29, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> none---jews have no right to be alive as free people-----thus sayeth both muhummad and   adolf abu ali hitler and georgie
> 
> in fact neither do hindus      I learned that fact from a muslim doctor----from New Dehli, India  ----about ---uhm   45 years ago


Your fallacies are showing, Straw man.

Jews have every right to live free.
They have no right to steal their neighbors' land and water today just as they had no right to impose a Jewish state by force of arms upon a majority of (Mandate) Palestinians in 1948.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Where did the Hashemite rulers get their land?
> ...


Mohammed spread Islam by the sword which makes him an (eastern) imperialist.
That doesn't negate British imperialism in India or Palestine.
Mandate Palestine in 1948 had twice as many Arabs as Jews living there.
How did Jews manage to acquire a Jewish state without the assistance of western imperialism?


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Jews have every right to live free._


Most sure jews appreciate such generosity.


georgephillip said:


> _They have no right to steal their neighbors' land and water today just as they had no right to impose a Jewish state by force of arms upon a majority of (Mandate) Palestinians in 1948._


How so, if major arab immigrants from the hood haven't had any land in the first place? And the minority who had had been characterized by the late king Abdullah in his memorable words "It is made quite clear to all, both by the map drawn up by the Simpson Commission and by another compiled by the Peel Commission, that the Arabs are as prodigal in selling their land as they are in useless wailing and weeping." And then arabs desided to redistribute among themselves what jews had, got a boot stuck in their asses. Kewl, no? Hence the state, of course.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > none---jews have no right to be alive as free people-----thus sayeth both muhummad and   adolf abu ali hitler and georgie
> ...



Considering that there was no such thing as a Palistinian people, it would be hard to "steal their land" and considering the fact that the Jews have had a CONTINUOUS presense in the land since approx 1300bc, when they conquered the land  NOT from Arabs, who came later, but from other indeginous peoples you'd be hard pressed to even say the land belongs to arabs.  "Palistinians are Egyptians, Jordanians, Syrians, Saudis and various other Arab people who didn't become "Palistinians" until 1920.  

Here's a bit of a history lesson the Land of Israel. 

The descendants of Abraham crystallized into a nation at about 1300 BCE after their Exodus from Egypt under the leadership of Moses (Moshe in Hebrew). Soon after the Exodus, Moses transmitted to the people of this new emerging nation, the Torah, and the Ten Commandments (Exodus Chapter 20). After 40 years in the Sinai desert, Moses led them to the Land of Israel, that is cited in The Bible as the land promised by G-d to the descendants of the patriarchs, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob (Genesis 17:8). 

The people of modern day Israel share the same language and culture shaped by the Jewish heritage and religion passed through generations starting with the founding father Abraham (ca. 1800 BCE). Thus, Jews have had continuous presence in the land of Israel for the past 3,300 years.

The rule of Israelites in the land of Israel starts with the conquests of Joshua (ca. 1250 BCE). The period from 1000-587 BCE is known as the "Period of the Kings". The most noteworthy kings were King David (1010-970 BCE), who made Jerusalem the Capital of Israel, and his son Solomon (Shlomo, 970-931 BCE), who built the first Temple in Jerusalem as prescribed in the Tanach (Old Testament).

In 587 BCE, Babylonian Nebuchadnezzar's army captured Jerusalem, destroyed the Temple, and exiled the Jews to Babylon (modern day Iraq). 

The year 587 BCE marks a turning point in the history of the region. From this year onwards, the region was ruled or controlled by a succession of superpower empires of the time in the following order: Babylonian, Persian, Greek Hellenistic, Roman and Byzantine Empires, Islamic and Christian crusaders, Ottoman Empire, and the British Empire.



Judea was an autonomous state in the Persian Empire following the return from Babylonian exile thanks to Cyrus, King of Persia. Following the death of Alexander the Great who had captured the Persian Empire, it became part of two Hellenistic.

Following the Maccabean revolt, Judea became an independent state. Following the death of King Herod, the Romans seized it and it then became a Roman province. Judea was briefly independent during the first revolt against the Romans until it was finally destroyed when the Romans put down the revolt and destroyed Jerusalem and the Temple in the year 70.

Judah lost its independence to Rome in the year 70 and became again a colony. In the year 135, the Romans gave the country the name "Palaestina". The name Palaestina, which became Palestine in English, is derived from Herodotus, who used the term Palaistine Syria to refer to the entire southern part of Syria, meaning "Philistine Syria." This was to add insult to injury against the Jewish people. The intent was to remove any memory of a Jewish presence. The name was kept by the next possessors, the Byzantine Empire, and then by the conquering Arabs and their successors, the conquering Turks. Note that we have a succession of different nationalities, none of whom thought of themselves as Palestinians. They were the Romans, Byzantines, Arabs, or Turks.

About 61 B.C., Roman troops under Pompei invaded Judea and sacked Jerusalem in support of King Herod. Judea had become a client state of Rome. During the seventh century (A.D. 600's), Muslim Arab armies moved north from Arabia to conquer most of the Middle East, including Palestine. The Seljuk Turks conquered Jerusalem in 1071, but their rule in Palestine lasted less than 30 years.

During the 7th century, Muslims invaded and the Crusaders from Europe ruled for a time until they were driven out. The Crusaders left Palestine for good when the Muslims captured Acre in 1291. During the post-crusade period, crusaders often raided the coast of Palestine. To deny the Crusaders gains from these raids, the Muslims pulled their people back from the coasts and destroyed coastal towns and farms. This depopulated and impoverished the coast of Palestine for hundreds of years.

In the mid-1200's, Mamelukes, originally soldier-slaves of the Arabs based in Egypt, established an empire that in time included the area of Palestine that lasted until the Ottoman Empire defeated the Mamelukes in 1517, and Palestine became part of the Ottoman Empire. The Turkish Sultan invited Jews fleeing the Spanish Catholic inquisition to settle in the Turkish empire, including several cities in Palestine. The Ottoman Empire ruled until the British took control of the area in 1917.


In 1922, the British declared that the boundary of Palestine would be limited to the area west of the river. The area east of the river, called Transjordan, which is now the country of Jordan, was made a separate British mandate and eventually given independence. The British maintained control until 1948.

There was always a Jewish population in the region, most of them resided in the religious communities in Jerusalem, Tz'fat, Tiberius, and Hebron. With Jewish immigration suddenly on the rise from the 1880's on, the economy of this very under populated and very poor country began to rise dramatically, attracting a parallel stream of Arabs from the surrounding countries who came in looking for jobs. At the same time, Arab/Muslim nationalism and extremism began to rise, spurred by the influx of what they considered "Infidel Jews" and the breakup of the Turkish Empire followed by the occupation by European countries of much of the Middle East.

From this time through the War of Independence in 1947-49, there were local Arab leaders who called for an independent Palestine (Arab state) in the entire country with not a single inch for a Jewish state. During the 1948 Israeli War of Independence, the local Arab armies and leaders identified with Syria, Jordan, and Egypt and thought of themselves as such. At the end of the war, the Arab allotted land was divided between Israel, Egypt (Gaza), and Jordan. The Egyptians refused to let the Gazans become independent or Egyptian citizens. Eventually, the Jordanians did allow some refugees become citizens, but not all. The Arab states are content to let their brother Arabs remain in those refugee camps that are really crowded and squalid towns and live like that since the UN supported them. Because of this, they make a great political tool used to invoke sympathy, especially in regard to the European countries. That is crass, unfeeling politics, but these same people do not hesitate to strap bombs to their young men and women.



Tha Arabs are the interlopers here, not the Jews.


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.  Evidently you cannot recognize reality when you see it.  When you purge your mind of the this nonsense, or you decide to take your head out of your rear end, get back to me.
> ...



The bolded part = HAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHA

loinboy, you just lost any small amount of credibility you had left. wow, just wow. 
I mean really ??


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.  Evidently you cannot recognize reality when you see it.  When you purge your mind of the this nonsense, or you decide to take your head out of your rear end, get back to me.
> ...



Wipinng Israel of the map is true and being said over and over all the time. the blind could not see and the deaf could not hear. Not surprising with those so sure palestinian terrorists are the "victims".

And learn the history of the place. Israel surely didn't start all the wars we fought in. Please.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.



Bullshit. Israel was killing many people back at that time and those countries are mostly in treaties with Israel and they work together. Name a few countries besides Iran who called for their destruction openly. And Israel isn't invincible either. Iraq and Syria actually could up occupied all of Israel of it wasn't for what Syria did that stopped them. They were gonna do it


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.



When a nation like Israel has attacked all its neighbors occupies their land bombs all perceived enemies, did you expect flowers?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Great post, Achi!


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



More than 50% of historical Jewish lands are in the hand of Arabs.  The Arabs were here after the Jews were forced out. So who's occupying who?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Ahhhahha so what the whole middle east is Jewish now? Doesn't matter what land was historically Jewish either. It's not anymore


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



hostorical Jewish lands are Eretz Israel Hashlema. google it.

And read again. We know Eretz Israel Hashlema is no more. But the matter was that Jews are no strangers in the land. And one cannot occupy their homeland.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



That's total bullshit. Land that belonged to Jews thousands of years ago doesn't belong to them today. Jews don't get a special pass to actually claim any land as their homeland. The Middle East is staying Islamic deal with it


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > When your nation is surrounded by rabid enemies, that over and over have not only said their ultimate goal is to destroy your nation and murder every Jewish man, woman and child in the region, then goes about trying to do just that, you have no choice but to teach your children to defend themeselves from their murderous, barbaric neighbors.
> ...


Don't forget the all important Turnspeak!


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Historical Jewish lands? Yea, the Jews were forced out by the Romans not by the Arabs...and then there is the matter of ownership...I inherited a deed for all of Palistinje from uncle Tony and insist you pay rent!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...


Three things guide the childlike mindlessness of a True Believer.
Taqiyya
Turnspeak
Hudnah

That's the way I see it.


----------



## toastman (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Wether or wether not not you believe the Jews should be there, they are and will remain in Israel. The sooner you monkeys can accept that, the sooner there will be peace. 

Maybe the Arabs should have just accepted the UN partition plan, because the  Jews were more than happy than living beside Arabs. Not the other way around. 

Are there Arabs living in Israel? Yes, many.
Are there Israelis living in other ME countries? No


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> I find it quite tiresome to converse with liars and/or idiots...


I feel the same way about people who think they're all that (and a bucket of chicken),   don't provide any evidence to back up their claims, yet think the one who does, is the liar.



jtpr312 said:


> and being new to the board I'm not quite sure which you are, a liar or an idiot.


I'm a lot of things, it depends on the context and subject you're referring to.



jtpr312 said:


> The FACT, the REALITY, is that the wiped off the map claim has not only NOT been debunked, it's been repeated by numerous leaders in the muslim world just in the past week, up to an including in speeches at the UN gathering last week.


Until you start posting quotes, we can't really continue this discussion, now can we?



jtpr312 said:


> Now as for Israel starting the last 6 wars they've been involved in, let's just take the last major confict which some refer to as the "Gaza War" which is the month long battle between Hamas and Israel in the winter of 08/09.  Now only a blazing idiot, or a muslim sympathizing liar, would consider Israel responding to hundreds of rocket attacks against their civilian population, by attacking those responsible for these attacks as "Israel starting a war".  Like I said, and now I can confirm after reading two of your posts, you either have no concept of what "reality" is, or you look at the world with your head inserted so far in your rectum, it makes it hard for you to actually see reality as it exists.  Like I said, don't know if you're  just ignorant or if you're a liar, but either way, further discussion with you on this would prove to be a waste of my time, but I'm game.


An occupational force, cannot claim self-defense.

And the rocket attacks, are in response to the 45 year illegal occupation of Palestinian land.


----------



## pbel (Sep 29, 2012)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Why is it you can not discuss a point, without trying to acertain the chauvinism of the "Chosen." Since all ME Arabs are genitcally very close to Jews, you must be the "Monkey's Brother?"


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Funny thing is they whine so much about those few thousand "monkeys" who shit on their country...hahaha Israel is a power and the militants with horrible weopons somehow are capable of fighting them . It's because they are stupid monkeys they are able to


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Mohammed spread Islam by the sword which makes him an (eastern) imperialist._


This is dangerously fatwable offence to state so.


georgephillip said:


> _That doesn't negate British imperialism in India or Palestine. Mandate Palestine in 1948 had twice as many Arabs as Jews living there._


Of course! "So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population." Winnie said so.


georgephillip said:


> _How did Jews manage to acquire a Jewish state without the assistance of western imperialism?_


By kicking arab arse, naturally, deservedly so.


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


According the your mythology.
Here's the Arab version:

"*Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ*... 

"Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa. The Hebrews arrived in the land between 1400-1200 B.C., and only maintained control over it during the lifetimes of King David and his son King Solomon  a period of about 80 years. 

"The land then came under Greek and Roman rule, and was then conquered by Islam in the year 637 A.D. under the second Caliph, Omar. By that time, the Jews had already left Jerusalem, and Christianity was the dominant religion. 

"The Caliph granted full security to all Christians, including personal safety, and protection of property, religion and churches. The Muslims declared Jerusalem the capital of Palestine, and the city remained under Islamic rule until the end of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, except for a brief time of Christian rule under the Crusaders.

"In this century, the eastern Mediterranean became subject to British and French occupation as a result of the First World War, and Palestine came under British military occupation. The British encouraged the Arabs to gain their independence from the Ottoman Empire and promised them support if they stood on the side of the allies during the First World War. 

"However the British reneged on the promise, and British Foreign Minister Arthur James Balfour promised the International Zionists a homeland for the Jews in Palestine. At the time, the population of Palestine was comprised of 95% Arabs (both Christians and Muslims), 4% Palestinian Jews, and 1% expatriates. The Jews owned only 2% of the land.

"Israel occupied the Palestinian lands in 1948 when it announced its independence. It captured the rest of Palestine in 1967. 

"Since then, the Palestinians have lived under Israeli occupation... their struggle to liberate themselves was ignored during the Cold War and the competition between the East and the West to gain more influence in the Middle East as a strategic region. Israel has gained strong support in the West as a result of this competition. 

"In the meantime, the Palestinians have been unable to persuade the superpowers to enforce United Nations Resolution 242 and 338 calling for Israeli withdrawal from occupied Arab land."

US Involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Solution or Complication? by Lt. Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak


----------



## georgephillip (Sep 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _Mohammed spread Islam by the sword which makes him an (eastern) imperialist._
> ...


"Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,' he said, 'a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.'

*Do you think Winnie knew Sir Ronald?*

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


While George is worried about a tiny, tiny piece of land, he completely overlooks the countries which were made up of the original Christians before Mohammed and his gang left the Saudi Peninsula and invaded these countries, forcing people to convert and killing many who refused.  Now the descendants of those who were lucky enough to survive the Muslim onslaught can't even practice their beliefs in peace.  Can these Christians have their countries back, Georgie?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Deflection.


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _An occupational force, cannot claim self-defense. And the rocket attacks, are in response to the 45 year illegal occupation of Palestinian land._


To make a contention less phony we should provide information as to who was that shakh, emir, sultan, imam, ayatullah, president, prime-minister of that "palestine" to cry occupation, shouldn't we?


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it quite tiresome to converse with liars and/or idiots...
> ...


 No, they are par for the course when dealing with a violent people who think murder, rape, terrorism and barbarity are legitimate tools to be used against people you hate.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it quite tiresome to converse with liars and/or idiots...
> ...





P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Well I find your pov on the subject rather entertaining considering the fact that no one ever heard of the word Palistine nor any people called Palistinians prior to the Roman Emperor hadrian renaming Israel "Syria Palaestina in approx 135AD.  Even going back into antiquity is was known as the land of the Philistines, NOT palistinians and the Philistines weren't even Arabs.  Therefore  there was no such animal as a palistinian 4,000 years ago sorry to disapppoint you.  I will tell you the same thing I told loinboy, you have the world at your fingertips, educate yourself.  You only have yourself to blame if you believe propoganda, lies, myths and revisionist history when you have everything you need at your fingertips to learn the truth for yourself.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 29, 2012)

Why do so many people enjoy being ignorant?  Not only that, but how so many feel the need to not only take pride in that ignorance but feel the need to show as many people as possible exactly how ignorant they truly are?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Why do so many people enjoy being ignorant?  Not only that, but how so many feel the need to not only take pride in that ignorance but feel the need to show as many people as possible exactly how ignorant they truly are?


MJB calls it "Palestinian Mentality."


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _Here's the Arab version:_


Of mythology? heh


----------



## docmauser1 (Sep 29, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Foreign Policy In Focus, a project of the Institute for Policy Studies. Such credibility, indeed.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Of course as one of the True Believers Tinny doesn't want it ever brought up how his brethren invaded the lands of the Christians.  It's a shame that Tinny doesn't do some research regarding the History of Jihad to see how the land of others was taken over by the Muslims.  So while he obsesses over one tiny piece of land, others can see the big picture of what happened in the Middle East which involved huge chunks of land.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

The actual developement of modern day Israel  began in the early  1800s   During  OTTOMAN CONTROL       The Turks---THRUOUT  their islamic history      were simply not the most enthusiastic of shariah shit adherents but they do like money.     Jews are barred from OWNING land under the stink and filth of  shariah shit-----but the ottomans had a problem with the arab muslims in palestine----they neither BOUGHT nor paid taxes on lands upon which they squatted or fed their herds    ----but JEWS WERE EAGER TO BUY-----so the Turks breached the stink of shariah in palestine and SOLD   ------and that,   children  ----led the way to the country  ISRAEL          Meccaist pigs do not like to admit it-------for several reasons-----for one---they do not even like it when the details of fascist shariah shit ------are revealed.    Most of all----they do not like the fact that jews truly OWNED land in palestine  where as-------they did not.   They simply claim ownership -----like dogs-----wherever they defecated or pissed      Many muslim arabs     and probably lots of non arab muslims DESPISE the turks for not imposing shariah shit to the real depth of its barbarity     In fact  ERDOGAN    is ----essentially promising to do so


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Gheesh, another Israel name game salesman.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...




   call him what you will    tinnie idiot------his post is absolutely accurate-----to go some nice big library some day and look into OLD LITERATURE        There were no palestinians other than JEWS      as recently as 70 years ago       and  two thousand years ago there was no PALESTINE  -------during some time in the past 2000 years    JUDEA/ISRAEL came to be called palestine-----and jews living there came to be called Palestinians      some dishonest name game pigs   invented a new people---very recently   NON JEWISH PALESTINIANS     and idiots  BOUGHT IT       I live with a  REAL PALESTINIAN         he became a PALESTINIAN  the day his parents brought him as an infant to PALESTINE   -------at at time when NO MUSLIM in the word had the word  PALESTINIAN  stamped by the brits on his papers.    At that time-----muslims were called  "arabs"   in palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Possibly true but definitely irrelevant.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Sure it's relevant, skidmark.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ooooo, name calling.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I cannot inherite anything because my ranch and houses were burned in 1930 by the poor Palestinian victims. I want them to give me back my inheritence. They can claim their right to return and shove it to their a**es for all I care.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lipush    believe it or not-----MOST AMERICANS know nothing about the confiscation of property owned by jews in the Middle east      and MOST have no idea about  SHARIAH LAWS  preventing jews from even BUYING AND OWNING property-----this information is simply NOT OUT THERE.   I actually believed that the destruction of the  Buddhist Statuary----would being the reality of   ISLAMIC PILLAGE AND VANDALISM    to the LIGHT OF DAY-----but it did not happen        As you probably know ---AN ANCIENT SYNAGOGUE  in  TUNISIA was destroyed last spring-----the structure is said to be    2500 years old  ---thus the DESTRUCTION IS A LOSS TO ALL MANKIND just as was the buddhist statuary in Afghanistan-----they took it down with ancient manuscripts --------just as old      THE WORLD DID NOT EVEN BLINK          There is something VERY SICK  about our world ------which allows these atrocities with barely a murmur


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2012)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwwwwww, isn't that special - Sherri located another hate speech blog to stoke her own murderous hatred.
> ...



You do realize Muslims hold high regard for Hitler, and Muslims teach their children that killing Jews is a good thing
post 666


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...




What is your point?     Sherri  DREAMS of just that world


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



She called Jew Nazi's when in fact Muslims are nazis.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...




No, just an another American that didn't allow the US Public School Indoctrination System, or it's big brother, the United States liberalism indoctrinating higher education system to be the only education he recieved.  Nothing I told you is incorrect, everything I told you is 100% factually accurate.  Evidently you are either a muhammadan yourself, or a blazing left wing liberal which in a nut shell is the muslim's fifth column in this nation.  I am not a Jew or an Israeli, though having had the priviledge of serving with many of the IDF in Beruit in the 80's I have a lot of respect for them, conversely having seen the barbarism and thuggery of the muslims during the same time and up till today, I must admit to be much more favorably diisposed to the Israelis than the muhammadans.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



OK, but where did you get that script?

Do you have a link?


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Actually for much of it the "link" is my brain.  For the other timeline history the refrences where added at the bottom of the post.  All this info is easily available on the internet, choose your own "link", just try to stick to the ones that are actually hisorical sites, not propoganda sites for either side.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Thanx for servong jtpr, and for realizing who the Muslims are!


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




No problem, it was not only my duty, but my pleasure to serve and as for the muslims, yeah, I know first hand who they are and more importantly how they act.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Just asking because you are way off base and babbling.


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No, you were asking because some small part of you was searching for the truth.  You claim I'm off base, well that's not good enough among adults.  That may work in the sand box when you're 4yrs old, nyah, nyah you're wrong, you're wrong, but among adults, at least intelligent ones, when you claim someone is wrong, or off base, you supply facts to refute that person's claims or to support your own.  Seeing that you have failed to do this for going on 5 posts now, I can only assume you are intellectually stuck at the 4yr old stage, and like I've said on these boards already, life is too short to spend it arguing with those who revel in their ignorance.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I got yer link, skidmark!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Ooooo, more name calling.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


I think the figures at the bottom of Tinny's post are trying to show us that he prays at least four times a day.  I am presuming that he has a prayer rug next to his computer because we really do not know how many message boards he is on and can't get out to pray with the other Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



How should I respond to slime, name calling, unsubstantiated conjecture, and other irrelevant crap?


----------



## jtpr312 (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Two things.
1.  I didn't call you any names.  
2.  You respond to slime and unsubstantiated conjecture with facts that show my position to be unsubstantiated conjecture or slime.
You failed to do so leaving me with the opinion that you had no facts to prove my statements to be either and that your opinion is based upon nothing but your own bigotries, opinions, prejudices and hatred.  

Run along now tin, you are free to hold these bigotries and prejudices, just as you are free to wallow in your own hatreds,  but I am also free not to engage in discussion with a man that has the mentality of a 4yr old.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You don't. You deflect.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Cool. No loss.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

for something that  tinny suddenly insists is  "IRRELEVANT"  he and his fellow islamo nazis certainly KNOCK THEMSELVES out attempting to dispute


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 30, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> for something that  tinny suddenly insists is  "IRRELEVANT"  he and his fellow islamo nazis certainly KNOCK THEMSELVES out attempting to dispute



Like what?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

like nothing tinnie-------its not you-----you are not the person who INSISTS   that there is a country today called  "PALESTINE"      or that there was ever a muslim country called  "PALESTINE"     or an "arab"  country called  "palestine' ----its some other people who make that absurd and idiotic allegation      As to Jewish palestine-----well----one could say it did exist in the sense that it is the name used by the romans for   Israel/judea------but most jews did not really refer to it as  "palestine"    on formal occassions.    "palestine"  as an alternate name for  Israel/judea----is almost  "slang"      It is difficult to spell it in hebrew and almost impossible in arabic     -----it is clearly a  FOREIGN WORD    to both languages     PALESTINA   seems -----sorta latin


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

Almost 700 posts in this thread and no one scintilla of evidence supporting the  assertion that opened the threat ----to wit   "Israeli children at taught young---to kill"       The original assertion----posted by a magda goebbels clone-----has not even been addressed by   sherri-magda         One would think that  sherri-magda would have SOME evidence to support what is actually HER ASSERTION--------maybe she is busy spiking her    SHERRY   -----magda style       making a nice   MAGDA COCKTAIL


----------



## toastman (Sep 30, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Almost 700 posts in this thread and no one scintilla of evidence supporting the  assertion that opened the threat ----to wit   "Israeli children at taught young---to kill"       The original assertion----posted by a magda goebbels clone-----has not even been addressed by   sherri-magda         One would think that  sherri-magda would have SOME evidence to support what is actually HER ASSERTION--------maybe she is busy spiking her    SHERRY   -----magda style       making a nice   MAGDA COCKTAIL




Lets see if we can get 1000 posts !!


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Almost 700 posts in this thread and no one scintilla of evidence supporting the  assertion that opened the threat ----to wit   "Israeli children at taught young---to kill"       The original assertion----posted by a magda goebbels clone-----has not even been addressed by   sherri-magda         One would think that  sherri-magda would have SOME evidence to support what is actually HER ASSERTION--------maybe she is busy spiking her    SHERRY   -----magda style       making a nice   MAGDA COCKTAIL
> ...




  I JUST LOVE THESE MARATHON THREADS----the are always so ELUCIDATING


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9RraMYttIQ]Muslims teach kids how to kill Jews. - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw2EisVqKZ4]Muslim Sesame Street I: do the "Death to America" thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks    B 1775      Your citations are  INDEED  inspiring      I have no doubt that  deach, sunni, because, sherri----et al.    ARE WEEPING WITH FERVENT PIETY


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Well I find your pov on the subject rather entertaining considering the fact that no one ever heard of the word Palistine nor any people called Palistinians prior to the Roman Emperor hadrian renaming Israel "Syria Palaestina in approx 135AD.  Even going back into antiquity is was known as the land of the Philistines, NOT palistinians and the Philistines weren't even Arabs.  Therefore  there was no such animal as a palistinian 4,000 years ago sorry to disapppoint you.  I will tell you the same thing I told loinboy, you have the world at your fingertips, educate yourself.  You only have yourself to blame if you believe propoganda, lies, myths and revisionist history when you have everything you need at your fingertips to learn the truth for yourself.


Who the hell are you responding to?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Why do so many people enjoy being ignorant?  Not only that, but how so many feel the need to not only take pride in that ignorance but feel the need to show as many people as possible exactly how ignorant they truly are?


Who the hell are you referring to?


----------



## Lipush (Sep 30, 2012)

One guess, Loinboy.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2012)

Lipush said:


> One guess, Loinboy.


I'm sorry, I'm gonna need two.


----------



## Lipush (Sep 30, 2012)

Knock yourself out


----------



## jtpr312 (Oct 1, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I find your pov on the subject rather entertaining considering the fact that no one ever heard of the word Palistine nor any people called Palistinians prior to the Roman Emperor hadrian renaming Israel "Syria Palaestina in approx 135AD.  Even going back into antiquity is was known as the land of the Philistines, NOT palistinians and the Philistines weren't even Arabs.  Therefore  there was no such animal as a palistinian 4,000 years ago sorry to disapppoint you.  I will tell you the same thing I told loinboy, you have the world at your fingertips, educate yourself.  You only have yourself to blame if you believe propoganda, lies, myths and revisionist history when you have everything you need at your fingertips to learn the truth for yourself.
> ...



I was responding to the nonsensense that tin posted, though your nonsense was no better which is why I told him in this repsonse that I'll tell him the same thing I told you.  Neither one of you are dealing in historical facts or current reality.  Both of you are doing nothing but showing your bigotry, prejudice and ignorance.


----------



## jtpr312 (Oct 1, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many people enjoy being ignorant?  Not only that, but how so many feel the need to not only take pride in that ignorance but feel the need to show as many people as possible exactly how ignorant they truly are?
> ...




Really?  You feel the need to ask me to clarify this?   Here's a hint, if it resonated in your heart, you're probably included in the group I'm speaking of.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2012)

Almost 700 posts and sherri still cannot give us a scintilla of evidence to support her filth        How long must we wait?      doth she still breathe?      something ---ANYTHING  sherri.     even a  CARTOON 

       uhm -----now go say your prayers-----you claim to be a faithful  follower of some special leader-----maybe it can help you


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 1, 2012)

did sherri come up with anything yet?        has anyone seen sherri?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 1, 2012)

She ran off, thankfully


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 1, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


So says the anonymous hasbara troll.
Are you still amazed at the coincidence of the "Royal Assent" to a Jewish homeland in Palestine at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its imperial fleets?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

oh   gee----yet another   RETROSPECTIVE  ----shoe horn job       so gloriously GOEBBELS  in character


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 2, 2012)

It's called History, Hasbarosie.

The State of Israel comes from the same imperial dynamic that produced Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia, and Jordan. It's how the rich get richer; kindly consult fraulein Golda or her brain-dead love child, Sharon, if you are still struggling.

(And I'm sure you are.)


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh----the  "creation of israel"      is something like the  creation of all countries since the dawn of history--------ok    I got that        so what point are you struggling to make?     Did you know that Egypt  CREATED   Sudan?    It is a very interesting history and actually tied to the slave trade which is why Khartoum is run by ETHNIC ARABS         thanks for your input,    goergiehimmlerphil


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 2, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Oh, me so sorry garbage dump sites forget to mention who's who.


georgephillip said:


> _Are you still amazed at the coincidence of the "Royal Assent" to a Jewish homeland in Palestine at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its imperial fleets?_


Wasn't the area 51 construction started about that time too?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

ote: Originally Posted by georgephillip  
Are you still amazed at the coincidence of the "Royal Assent" to a Jewish homeland in Palestine at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its imperial fleets?


   try again    georgie------the  "assent"  came from the OTTOMAN EMPIRE     -----it relates to SESAME PASTE sales    and land sales  -----and it happened-----in the early  1800s         Yes -----the turks have always liked to do business with   THE JOOOOOOOOOOS    or anyone else willing to pay for that which they buy---------somehow turks do not get along with arabs  -----based on what I know about  IRANIANS  and their "spending habits" ------an alliance between the turks and the iranians seems unlikely


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ote: Originally Posted by georgephillip
> Are you still amazed at the coincidence of the "Royal Assent" to a Jewish homeland in Palestine at the same time the Royal Navy was converting from coal to oil to power its imperial fleets?
> 
> 
> try again    georgie------the  "assent"  came from the OTTOMAN EMPIRE     -----it relates to SESAME PASTE sales    and land sales  -----and it happened-----in the early  1800s         Yes -----the turks have always liked to do business with   THE JOOOOOOOOOOS    or anyone else willing to pay for that which they buy---------somehow turks do not get along with arabs  -----based on what I know about  IRANIANS  and their "spending habits" ------an alliance between the turks and the iranians seems unlikely


I'm getting the impression you are in the throes of a nervous breakdown.
Is it painful?
Perhaps Sharon can help?

*"World War I*

"In 1914, war broke out in Europe between Britain with allies and Germany, Austria-Hungary and later that year, the Ottoman Empire. The war on the Western Front developed into a stalemate. Jonathan Shneer writes:

"'Thus the view from Whitehall early in 1916: *If defeat was not imminent, neither was victory*; and the outcome of the war of attrition on the Western Front could not be predicted. The colossal forces in a death-grip across Europe and in Eurasia appeared to have canceled each other out. 

"'Only the addition of *significant new forces* on one side or the other seemed likely to tip the scale. Britain's willingness, beginning early in 1916, to explore seriously some kind of arrangement with 'world Jewry' or 'Great Jewry' must be understood in this context.'"

*What "significant new forces" did "Great Jewry" offer Lord Balfour?*

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

Georgie----jews were founding   NEW CITIES in  the land of israel ----way back in the 1800s        new cities that contrary to islamo nazi  propaganda ----simply never existed before      ,  Rishon L'tzion,   Tel Aviv      etc etc       and universities and hospitals   ------zionism and israel existed long before the balfour declaration was  "declared"      and before oil became an issue      There were jews living ----for more than two thousands years in lands  RICH IN OIL -----and which were under british control---------why make  NO OIL ISRAEL   the  oil assurance?       you make no sense

Baghdad was virtually  A JEWISH CITY in the early 1900s        in fact  ADEN and its precincts had lots of jews-----why not  "give"   aden to jews as oil brokers       Aden is FULL OF OIL


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 2, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> Georgie----jews were founding   NEW CITIES in  the land of israel ----way back in the 1800s        new cities that contrary to islamo nazi  propaganda ----simply never existed before      ,  Rishon L'tzion,   Tel Aviv      etc etc       and universities and hospitals   ------zionism and israel existed long before the balfour declaration was  "declared"      and before oil became an issue      There were jews living ----for more than two thousands years in lands  RICH IN OIL -----and which were under british control---------why make  NO OIL ISRAEL   the  oil assurance?       you make no sense
> 
> Baghdad was virtually  A JEWISH CITY in the early 1900s        in fact  ADEN and its precincts had lots of jews-----why not  "give"   aden to jews as oil brokers       Aden is FULL OF OIL


Rosie...do you think US involvement in World War I was where the "significant other forces" came from?

"James Gelvin, a Middle East history professor, cites at least three reasons for why the British government chose to support Zionist aspirations. Issuing the Balfour Declaration would appeal to Woodrow Wilson&#8217;s two closest advisors, who were avid Zionists.
""The British did not know quite what to make of President Woodrow Wilson and his conviction (before America's entrance into the war) that the way to end hostilities was for both sides to accept '*peace without victory*.' 

"Two of Wilson's closest advisors, Louis Brandeis and Felix Frankfurter, were avid Zionists. How better to shore up an uncertain ally than by endorsing Zionist aims?"

Balfour Declaration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Peace without victory would have left a lot of unhappy bankers on both sides of the Atlantic, both Jew and Gentile. Of course, it's also possible that Hitler would have died unnoticed also without the reparations imposed on Germany by the Treaty of Versailles.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 2, 2012)

so??      georgie    try again------you have presented history as if the  ZIONIST VENTURE  was based in -----a NEED FOR OIL BY "THE WEST" -----------you are a bit confused------in fact the handing over of saudi arabia to a depraved king was far more an OIL issue than was the very ancient    and ongoing zionism of jews for the past 3000 years       Countries have all sorts of reasons for suppporting that they support       That is why the Iranians who DESPISE ARABS       are somehow making nice with several  "arab countries"     I learned about the unequivocal HATRED ---Iranians bear arabs-----not in a  'zionist propaganda factory"-------but from real live  IRANIAN MUSLIMS         the hatred Iranians have for ANYTHING  "arab"  is epic        the people, the language, the music-----EVEN THE CUISINE-----but lately they are making nice--------for the sake of  EMPIRE 

for the record----Iranian cuisine is elegant------but--------arabian fast food does have merit-------and------it is stuff on the inexpensive side-------I simply CANNOT AFFORD all that SAFFRON that the Iranians favor


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am still waiting for  Sherri to justify the TITLE of this thread with which she stated that Israel teaches its children to  "KILL"      Sherri----please post your citations-----school lessons,   children's training camps,   cartoons,  songs celebrating  the MURDER OF INFANTS         anything you have------you must have something----NO ONE WOULD MAKE SUCH A STRONG ACCUSATION without some kind of----basis----except     an anti semetic islamo nazi pig  (sow)


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> I am still waiting for  Sherri to justify the TITLE of this thread with which she stated that Israel teaches its children to  "KILL"      Sherri----please post your citations-----school lessons,   children's training camps,   cartoons,  songs celebrating  the MURDER OF INFANTS         anything you have------you must have something----NO ONE WOULD MAKE SUCH A STRONG ACCUSATION without some kind of----basis----except     an anti semetic islamo nazi pig  (sow)



anyone see sherri around?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 4, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting for  Sherri to justify the TITLE of this thread with which she stated that Israel teaches its children to  "KILL"      Sherri----please post your citations-----school lessons,   children's training camps,   cartoons,  songs celebrating  the MURDER OF INFANTS         anything you have------you must have something----NO ONE WOULD MAKE SUCH A STRONG ACCUSATION without some kind of----basis----except     an anti semetic islamo nazi pig  (sow)
> ...



Haha why you need her? It's your addiction right...she hasn't been on for a while now. Almost 15 days


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh    I don't keep track of her comings and goings.    So she just posted her silly baseless lie and ran off------ok     I understand


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

"THE NEAR THREAT OF EXTREMISM: Others in Israel teach the extremist notion that the 10 Commandments don't apply to non-Jews. So killing them in defending the homeland is acceptable, and according to Rabbi Dov Lior, chairman of the Jewish Rabbinic Council: "There is no such thing as enemy civilians in war time. The law of our Torah is to have mercy on our soldiers and to save them... A thousand non-Jewish lives are not worth a Jew's fingernail."

"Rabbi David Batsri called Arabs '*a blight, a devil, a disaster... donkeys*, and we have to ask ourselves why God didn't create them to walk on all fours. Well, the answer is that they are needed to build and clean.' Extremist zealots want them for no other purpose in Jewish society.

"In 2007, Israel's former chief rabbi, Mordechai Elyahu, called for the Israeli army to mass murder Palestinians. In fanatical language he said: 'If they don't stop after we kill 100, then we must kill 1,000. And if they don't stop after 1,000, then we must kill 10,000. If they still don't stop we must kill 100,000. Even a million. Whatever it takes to make them stop."

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 5, 2012)

More georgie   BS

     in war----the enemy is the enemy-------kill those trying to kill you-----before they manage to succeed      I was----some time ago      active Duty US Navy  (Lcdr)     WE of the US Navy----proudly adhere to the same creed as Rabbi Lior endorses       unlike the islamo nazi pigs who adulate those who slit the throats of infants----------the pigs whose asses georgie licks


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting for  Sherri to justify the TITLE of this thread with which she stated that Israel teaches its children to  "KILL"      Sherri----please post your citations-----school lessons,   children's training camps,   cartoons,  songs celebrating  the MURDER OF INFANTS         anything you have------you must have something----NO ONE WOULD MAKE SUCH A STRONG ACCUSATION without some kind of----basis----except     an anti semetic islamo nazi pig  (sow)
> ...



I think she's posting on the Ma'an News boards - or maybe it was Al Ahram?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"THE NEAR THREAT OF EXTREMISM: Others in Israel teach the extremist notion that the 10 Commandments don't apply to non-Jews._


Indeed, how do the first, second and fourth ones apply to non-jews?


georgephillip said:


> _So killing them in defending the homeland is acceptable, and according to Rabbi Dov Lior, chairman of the Jewish Rabbinic Council: "There is no such thing as enemy civilians in war time. The law of our Torah is to have mercy on our soldiers and to save them... A thousand non-Jewish lives are not worth a Jew's fingernail." Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel_


So, how does the al ahram prove arabs are worth a jewish fingernail?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 5, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So what? She can do that.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 5, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


And that's commendable. Garbage should be dumped at the dedicated garbage sites, of course.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"THE NEAR THREAT OF EXTREMISM: Others in Israel teach the extremist notion that the 10 Commandments don't apply to non-Jews._
> ...


*GUSH onward, drivel:*

"THE RELIGIOUS WAR: *Gush Emunim* adherents and other Israeli religious zealots plan it. 

"They're active in politics, hold seats in the Knesset, are Netanyahu government coalition partners (including Shas, United Torah and Yisrael Beiteinu) and are prominently represented in Israel's military throughout its ranks and rabbinate. 

"Chief military rabbi, Brigadier General Avichai Rontzki, called Operation Cast Lead a 'religious war' in which it was 'immoral' to show mercy to an enemy of 'murderers'. 

"Many others feel the same way, prominently among them graduates of Hesder Yeshivat schools that combine extremist religious indoctrination with military service to defend the Jewish state."

Al-Ahram Weekly | Focus | Religious fundamentalism in Israel

Do you Gush for G-d, drivel?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


GOD has strict rules about what to do with HIS enemies. They are not always obeyed though and that is one of Israels drawbacks.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 5, 2012)

"Late this past June, a group of Israeli settlers in the West Bank defaced and burned a mosque in the small West Bank village of Jabaa. Graffiti sprayed by the vandals warned of a 'war' over the planned evacuation, ordered by the Israeli Supreme Court, of a handful of houses illegally built on private Palestinian land near the Israeli settlement of Beit El. 

"The torching of the mosque was the fourth such attack in 18 months and part of a *wider trend of routine violence* committed by radical settlers against innocent Palestinians, Israeli security personnel, and mainstream settler leaders--*all aimed at intimidating perceived enemies of the settlement project*."

http://ic.galegroup.com.libpxy.lacitycollege.edu/ic/ovic/AcademicJournalsDetailsPage/AcademicJournalsDetailsWindow?failOverType=&query=&prodId=OVIC&windowstate=normal&contentModules=&mode=view&displayGroupName=Journals&limiter=&currPage=&disableHighlighting=true&source=&sortBy=&displayGroups=&action=e&catId=&activityType=&scanId=&documentId=GALE%7CA302770674


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, we know that Israel has its own equivalent of Eric Rudolph and Timmy McVeigh......  and that they are acting against Israeli law, Jewish religious law, and against Zionism.

Nobody has denied that these fringe extremists are a problem.  So why keep harping on their crimes?


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 5, 2012)

"Many others feel the same way, prominently among them graduates of Hesder Yeshivat schools that combine extremist religious indoctrination with military service to defend the Jewish state."

BTW, the above is a false and distorted 'statement'.


----------



## pbel (Oct 5, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Late this past June, a group of Israeli settlers in the West Bank defaced and burned a mosque in the small West Bank village of Jabaa. Graffiti sprayed by the vandals warned of a 'war' over the planned evacuation, ordered by the Israeli Supreme Court, of a handful of houses illegally built on private Palestinian land near the Israeli settlement of Beit El.
> 
> "The torching of the mosque was the fourth such attack in 18 months and part of a *wider trend of routine violence* committed by radical settlers against innocent Palestinians, Israeli security personnel, and mainstream settler leaders--*all aimed at intimidating perceived enemies of the settlement project*."
> 
> http://ic.galegroup.com.libpxy.lacitycollege.edu/ic/ovic/AcademicJournalsDetailsPage/AcademicJournalsDetailsWindow?failOverType=&query=&prodId=OVIC&windowstate=normal&contentModules=&mode=view&displayGroupName=Journals&limiter=&currPage=&disableHighlighting=true&source=&sortBy=&displayGroups=&action=e&catId=&activityType=&scanId=&documentId=GALE%7CA302770674



tx. morality is their achilles heel.


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Jihadists calling others "jihadists", of course.
But we still haven't established how do the first, second and fourth commandments apply to non-jews? What argumentation does the al ahram provide?
Another important issue is how does  the al ahram prove arabs are worth a jewish fingernail?


----------



## docmauser1 (Oct 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> _"Late this past June, a group of Israeli settlers in the West Bank defaced and burned a mosque in the small West Bank village of Jabaa. Graffiti sprayed by the vandals warned of a 'war' over the planned evacuation, ordered by the Israeli Supreme Court, of a handful of houses illegally built on private Palestinian land near the Israeli settlement of Beit El._


Although it looks very much like a palistanian false-flag op, what have palistanians done to make such op buyable, at least, to jihadi and western liberal judophobic congregation?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Islamo nazi pigs always  lie.     The mosque was subjected to minor vandalism-----some spray paint------and  a  car  tire was  ignighted and put in the mosque so the smoke  would make a  mess       The mosque was empty of people----there was no attempt to kill anyone or burn the place down         If such an action took place in a synagogue in my town        the event would not even make the news       I am not CONDONING it------but the fact is in the past year far more serious and frequent attacks upon synagogues have taken place      and upon christian churches and upon Buddhist temples      A person of integrity would consider -----THEM ALL --------bigots pick and choose and-----just exaggerate and mislead.    Considering all the vandalisms and  WITH murder that muslims accomplish for allah------it would be amazing if a little bit did not come flying back at them


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 6, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > _"Late this past June, a group of Israeli settlers in the West Bank defaced and burned a mosque in the small West Bank village of Jabaa. Graffiti sprayed by the vandals warned of a 'war' over the planned evacuation, ordered by the Israeli Supreme Court, of a handful of houses illegally built on private Palestinian land near the Israeli settlement of Beit El._
> ...


Stop stealing their land and water, drivel.
Maybe G-d was only kidding?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2012)

pbel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Late this past June, a group of Israeli settlers in the West Bank defaced and burned a mosque in the small West Bank village of Jabaa. Graffiti sprayed by the vandals warned of a 'war' over the planned evacuation, ordered by the Israeli Supreme Court, of a handful of houses illegally built on private Palestinian land near the Israeli settlement of Beit El.
> ...


Graffiti and partially burning a mosque is one thing, Phillip, but blowing up people who are praying inside whether in mosques or churches seems to be the specialty of Muslims.  One example is the dozens of Ahmadi Muslims who were killed and dozens more wounded when the Sunnis blew up two of their mosques in Pakistan.  Or how about the Shiites murdered by Sunnis in Pakistan while going on a pilgrimage and their shrines destroyed?  Evidently you don't pay attention to any of this happening in Muslim countries, do you?    Maybe you think that is moral behavior.  Meanwhile, can Phillip or Georgie actually show us from a legitimate site where Israeli Jewish children are taught to kill Arabs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Not to mention all those Catholics killing their own in Mexico.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Graffiti and partially burning a mosque is one thing, Phillip, but blowing up people who are praying inside whether in mosques or churches seems to be the specialty of Muslims. One example is the dozens of Ahmadi Muslims who were killed and dozens more wounded when the Sunnis blew up two of their mosques in Pakistan. Or how about the Shiites murdered by Sunnis in Pakistan while going on a pilgrimage and their shrines destroyed? Evidently you don't pay attention to any of this happening in Muslim countries, do you? Maybe you think that is moral behavior. Meanwhile, can Phillip or Georgie actually show us from a legitimate site where Israeli Jewish children are taught to kill Arabs. 
__________________


the account of the "BURNED MOSQUE"   that I recall ---involved one in which a torch was used to  make marks on stone  ------and another in which a burning tire  (smouldering black soot smelly stuff)     was placed inside a mosque.     In fact no mosques were burned down as islamo nazis like to claim      In both cases the buildings were empty of people at the time of the vandalisms        When reading georgie-----always check       For georgie-----a jew with a smoulding tire and some spray paint and an empty   is far more serious than  a Jihadista slut with a bomb on her ass out to murder as many children as possible


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> "Late this past June, a group of Israeli settlers in the West Bank defaced and burned a mosque in the small West Bank village of Jabaa. Graffiti sprayed by the vandals warned of a 'war' over the planned evacuation, ordered by the Israeli Supreme Court, of a handful of houses illegally built on private Palestinian land near the Israeli settlement of Beit El.
> 
> "The torching of the mosque was the fourth such attack in 18 months and part of a *wider trend of routine violence* committed by radical settlers against innocent Palestinians, Israeli security personnel, and mainstream settler leaders--*all aimed at intimidating perceived enemies of the settlement project*."
> 
> http://ic.galegroup.com.libpxy.lacitycollege.edu/ic/ovic/AcademicJournalsDetailsPage/AcademicJournalsDetailsWindow?failOverType=&query=&prodId=OVIC&windowstate=normal&contentModules=&mode=view&displayGroupName=Journals&limiter=&currPage=&disableHighlighting=true&source=&sortBy=&displayGroups=&action=e&catId=&activityType=&scanId=&documentId=GALE%7CA302770674




Try again   Georgie-----there is a big difference between  "VIOLENCE"   and  "VANDALISM"------sorry to bust your bubble----but the attack on the mosque was PURE VANDALISM----no humans were attacked -----it was not burned down and it was not  EXPLODED -----it was vandalized -------not nice-----but accuracy is important         I would be delighted if when muslims blow up churches that they make sure that there are no people in them at the time----or school buses----or trains---or planes ----or pizza parlors     etc etc


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> I was responding to the nonsensense that tin posted, though your nonsense was no better which is why I told him in this repsonse that I'll tell him the same thing I told you.  Neither one of you are dealing in historical facts or current reality.  Both of you are doing nothing but showing your bigotry, prejudice and ignorance.


And you're trying to make this dumbass argument that a name for the people living in that area for generations, negates their land rights and their inherent right to self-determination.

It doesn't matter what you call them, they were living there before the zionists showed up and they have land rights.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

yes    and they got land rights in the partition of palestine       There were jews living in palestine long before   the dogs of arabia got there too.     There were jews living thruout the middle east -----long before the dogs of arabia invaded those countries by the score        EVERYONE should have equal rights based on residence      Are you campaigning for the rights of   christians and  jews in arabia?          you seem to want to pretend that you do not know that it is the islamic  agenda to   DENY JEWS ALL LAND RIGHTS IN THE MIDDLE EAST and to define the area as   "MUSLIM LAND"       how do I know?     I have known muslims for more than 50 years-------if you want to know what muslims really believe-----talk to an adolescent  ----or to a young adult educated in a muslim country


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Really?  You feel the need to ask me to clarify this?   Here's a hint, if it resonated in your heart, you're probably included in the group I'm speaking of.


You talk about people being ignorant and act like everyone supposed to know what you're talking about?  You need to be a little more succinct with your point.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 6, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > I was responding to the nonsensense that tin posted, though your nonsense was no better which is why I told him in this repsonse that I'll tell him the same thing I told you.  Neither one of you are dealing in historical facts or current reality.  Both of you are doing nothing but showing your bigotry, prejudice and ignorance.
> ...



Actually, 'they' were not - beccause to be a Jew IS to be a 'zionist', and zionists were making their way back to the Land in every century after the Romans destroyed all they could of Judea.

And 'they' were not - because all too many of those Muslims and Christians inside the Mandate area in '47 had NOT been there for 'centuries'.  

And 'they' were not - because to live on land as a tenant farmer (fellahin) does NOT convey any ownership rights at all.  Not under Ottoman nor any other law.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 6, 2012)

you are disputing that      "arab muslims have lived in palestine for   ten thousand years concept?       how could you?       of course the population of palestine has been stable over the past 20,000 years------and it has been ----"arabs"   all that time       the demographics of "palestine"  is the most stable in history          why would anyone ever come and go?         I bet you think that the demographics of  Brooklyn,  New York has changed in the past 10,000 years too -------you are so cynical            Mexico City has been home to the  family of   Montezuma for     10,000 years   too.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 6, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...





> because to live on land as a tenant farmer (fellahin) does NOT convey any ownership rights at all.



Over 90% of Israel is leased to the Israelis. They do not own anything.

According to your criteria, they have no rights to their own state.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 6, 2012)

Please provide something to support your contention that 'over 90% of Israel is leased'.  Leased from whom?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

MHunterB said:


> Actually, 'they' were not - beccause to be a Jew IS to be a 'zionist', and zionists were making their way back to the Land in every century after the Romans destroyed all they could of Judea.
> 
> And 'they' were not - because all too many of those Muslims and Christians inside the Mandate area in '47 had NOT been there for 'centuries'.
> 
> And 'they' were not - because to live on land as a tenant farmer (fellahin) does NOT convey any ownership rights at all.  Not under Ottoman nor any other law.


Land ownership in 1947.





If what you said is true, then who the hell is this famous zionist humanist talking about?


> _*the fact that the Palestinians themselves, well over half a million at the turn of the century, lived in Palestine, that it was their home. *The great Zionist humanist, Ahad Ha'am warned against the violation of the rights of the Palestinian people, and his words are well known in the literature of Palestine.
> 
> *"... Ahad Ha'am warned that the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives ... *'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism. *They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; *and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination ...'
> 
> *"Ahad Ha'am returned to the Arab problem ... in February 1914 ... '[the Zionists] wax angry towards those who remind them that there is still another people in Eretz Yisrael that has been living there and does not intend at all to leave its place.* In a future when this illusion will have been torn from their hearts and they will look with open eyes upon the reality as it is, they will certainly understand how important this question is and how great our duty to work for its solution'."​ _


Was he just imagining people living there?


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 6, 2012)

Just because you found it on the internet, doesn't mean it's accurate.  I notice you haven't shown the actual sources of your propaganda above.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > I was responding to the nonsensense that tin posted, though your nonsense was no better which is why I told him in this repsonse that I'll tell him the same thing I told you.  Neither one of you are dealing in historical facts or current reality.  Both of you are doing nothing but showing your bigotry, prejudice and ignorance.
> ...



The Jews of "Palestine" lived in Israel much before the Arab occupation and theft of Jewish lands.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2012)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, 'they' were not - beccause to be a Jew IS to be a 'zionist', and zionists were making their way back to the Land in every century after the Romans destroyed all they could of Judea.
> ...



Why start in 1947?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> The Jews of "Palestine" lived in Israel much before the Arab occupation and theft of Jewish lands.


You're not going to solve any problems until you  resolve your honesty issues.

I just posted the map of land ownership in 1948 and arabs owned 70% of the land in Palestine.  And they had been living there continuously for a 1000 years.  Jews, on the other hand, migrated into the area starting around the turn of the century.  Stop trying to re-write history and just deal with reality.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Why start in 1947?


You can go back to the turn of the century and you still don't have the majority.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews of "Palestine" lived in Israel much before the Arab occupation and theft of Jewish lands.
> ...



There are testimonies who reject the 1000 years crap. Because its a myth. 

And you will get nowhere till you solfe your ignorancy issues. Means get rid of it.

Arabs occupy Jewish land. Not the other way around.

I am still waiting to get my lost land back.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Are you that stupid? What about my land? I'm waiting for that too


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why start in 1947?
> ...



Maybe not. But that was not my point. My point is that Jewish history goes waaaaay back but you people try to lie about it


----------



## Lipush (Oct 6, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Than get rid of Hamas concince your brothers to make peace with us and come live next to my house if you want.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Maybe not. But that was not my point. My point is that Jewish history goes waaaaay back but you people try to lie about it


I'm not lying about it.  I'm saying what happened 2000 years ago, don't mean shit today.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh please LiPush I had family way before Hamas ever existed. And today Hamas officials and Israeli officials met. On certain issues. And you know well I can't get citizenship what so ever and I'm not even allowed into Israel


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2012)

Lipush said:


> There are testimonies who reject the 1000 years crap. Because its a myth.
> 
> And you will get nowhere till you solfe your ignorancy issues. Means get rid of it.
> 
> ...


You can have your land, you just can't have theirs.

Looks to me like they've been there for 1500 years.



> _*638: Muslims capture Palestine from Byzantines.*
> 1099: Jerusalem under Crusader control (to 1187).
> 1291: Mamelukes capture final Crusader strongholds Acre and Caesarea.
> 1516: Ottomans capture Palestine (to 1917).
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Don't feel too badly, Princess ... they won't let me into Gaza.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Israel will not allow him into Israel and Israel will not allow you into Gaza.

It is easy to see who the stick in the mud is here.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Sure is.  
"The Department of State strongly urges U.S. citizens to avoid all travel to the Gaza Strip, which is under the control of Hamas, a designated foreign terrorist organization. U.S. citizens in Gaza are advised to depart immediately." 
source: US Dept of State


----------



## jtpr312 (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > I was responding to the nonsensense that tin posted, though your nonsense was no better which is why I told him in this repsonse that I'll tell him the same thing I told you.  Neither one of you are dealing in historical facts or current reality.  Both of you are doing nothing but showing your bigotry, prejudice and ignorance.
> ...




No they weren't.  They were for the most part nomadic herders, the Jews on the other hand have had a continuous presence there for over 5000 years.  Your jordanians, syrians, egyptians and the rest of the arab rabble there have their own homelands, they're called Syria, Jordan, Arabia, Egypt, etc.  By your dumbass argument the Greyhound bus driver that passes through Delaware on his Md to NJ route has land rights to Delaware.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Do you have any connection to Gaza? And I don't mean being Jewish


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> No they weren't.  They were for the most part nomadic herders, the Jews on the other hand have had a continuous presence there for over 5000 years.  Your jordanians, syrians, egyptians and the rest of the arab rabble there have their own homelands, they're called Syria, Jordan, Arabia, Egypt, etc.  By your dumbass argument the Greyhound bus driver that passes through Delaware on his Md to NJ route has land rights to Delaware.


I just posted the link that shows muslims have been living in that area since 638.

And here's the numbers of jewish migration into the area.





So basically, you're full of shit!


----------



## jtpr312 (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > No they weren't.  They were for the most part nomadic herders, the Jews on the other hand have had a continuous presence there for over 5000 years.  Your jordanians, syrians, egyptians and the rest of the arab rabble there have their own homelands, they're called Syria, Jordan, Arabia, Egypt, etc.  By your dumbass argument the Greyhound bus driver that passes through Delaware on his Md to NJ route has land rights to Delaware.
> ...




The Jews have had a continuous presence in Israel for more than 5,000yrs and just because a nation is invaded by neighbors it doesn't give those neighbors "land rights" if those neighobrs get their asses whipped and kicked out of the nation.  Israel is kind enough to allow many arabs to be Israeli citizens, at least the ones that didn't flee in terror like cockroaches when the lights come on, when Israel was re-established as  a Soveriegn State in 1948.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There are testimonies who reject the 1000 years crap. Because its a myth.
> ...



Jew don't want any Palestinian property or land, They want their old inheritence and land. That's the difference.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Not my fault. If your brothers didn't terrorize us, you would have been able to visit and live here.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Again it was before Hamas was created. Your brutal 60 year cleansing and offensive and occupation created those groups. Very fair don't whine about it. And Hamas doesn't launch rockets anymore even if Israel bombs their land and kills people


----------



## Lipush (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hamas does. Hamas, Islamic Jihad, and other groups, they don't fight the occupation. No normal Israeli Jew buys this nonsense anymore. We know they fight to kill all Jews and make them leave their homeland so Israel will be Islamic. It is against Islam to accept a Jewish land in a place which is mostly Islamic world. they fight in sake of religion.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

Lipush said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Hamas fought the occupation directly. By attacking occupying targets. And no it's not because you're jews. It's because the shit you have put us through in the past many decades.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

becauseiknow said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > becauseiknow said:
> ...


bs


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hamas does not operate outside of Palestine.

Hamas only attacks the occupation. The religion does not matter.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> The Jews have had a continuous presence in Israel for more than 5,000yrs...


So have the arabs and they were 70% of the population in that area up until the zionist migration.



jtpr312 said:


> and just because a nation is invaded by neighbors it doesn't give those neighbors "land rights" if those neighobrs get their asses whipped and kicked out of the nation.


Like the Israeli's in the West Bank and Gaza?



jtpr312 said:


> Israel is kind enough to allow many arabs to be Israeli citizens,


That's 2nd class citizens in a racist, apartheid state.




jtpr312 said:


> at least the ones that didn't flee in terror like cockroaches when the lights come on,


It wasn't lights, it was jewish terrorism.




jtpr312 said:


> when Israel was re-established as  a Soveriegn State in 1948.


There was no "re-establishment".  Israel was created in 1948.  Period.  What happened 2000 years ago doesn't mean shit and has no legal relevency.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Jew don't want any Palestinian property or land, They want their old inheritence and land. That's the difference.


Well excuse me if I don't believe you until the Israeli's get their ass back past the Green Line.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Of course. They aren't a global group. They are specifically for their people. They only are against the occupation of their lands


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hamas is recognized as a national liberation organization by the UN and the majority of the rest of the world.

That terrorist crap is just part of Israel's propaganda.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



True. They use that tactic to erase the history of events prior to that. It makes people think everything is because of Hamas. When in reality they need to learn what the Palestinians were put through over the last decades.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You have a twisted view of the history of violent Arab terror gangs. They first formed a century ago with the express purpose of killing and intimidating their Jewish neighbors. Dozens of these gangs have come and gone (or morphed) over that time.
Hamas is just the 1980's version of the same pathetic plan which has left today's hapless "Palestinians" in the situation we now find them.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You have a twisted view.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > I was responding to the nonsensense that tin posted, though your nonsense was no better which is why I told him in this repsonse that I'll tell him the same thing I told you.  Neither one of you are dealing in historical facts or current reality.  Both of you are doing nothing but showing your bigotry, prejudice and ignorance.
> ...



Camel crap. International "humanitarian" agencies signed up any Arab for "3 hots and a cot" who showed up with proof of just 2 years of local residency (and I doubt that proof consisted of anything more than a note from Mom). You must be aware that social services agencies while necessary, can be as self-serving as they are client serving.
That whole Arab "refugee" thing was and remains the biggest fraud in UN history.


----------



## georgephillip (Oct 7, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Why do you think the ethnic cleansing of the Canaanites 3000 years ago by your ancestors entitles you to the land of Palestine today?

Why do you expect the US taxpayer to underwrite your colonial efforts?

Are you the "chosen people", or what?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > jtpr312 said:
> ...



Are you saying that all Palestinians lived there for only two years?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews of "Palestine" lived in Israel much before the Arab occupation and theft of Jewish lands.
> ...




You are hardly one to whine about other's honesty, Princess, and Arab "refugees" were required to prove only 2 years of local residency (and I doubt any were refused).

Israel - 23,000 days of STATEHOOD and still winning!
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not. But that was not my point. My point is that Jewish history goes waaaaay back but you people try to lie about it
> ...



And I'm telling you what happened 64+ years ago does.
Israel ... 64+ years of STATEHOOD.
"Palestine" ... NUTTIN'


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I have no connection to many of the places I visit, Princess, and they don't try to separate my head from the rest of my body.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Of course you don't have a connection just like many of the Jews there today


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Arab terror-gangs predate Hamas by many decades. Hamas is just one of the newer gangs.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Sorry. Hamas is a rebel group


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 7, 2012)

Muslims have been killing jews since the  rapist pig of arabia went into action       Because habibi----try to remember----I have relatives from SEVERAL DIFFERENT islamic lands------and I read alot in my youth-------try to remember-----jews have been reading and writing for thousands of years-------being around muslims did not stop that paper and ink thing


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You clearly have not read Hamas (Muslim Bro-hood) Charter.
"The Hamas charter exhibits the influence of antisemitic conspiracy theories throughout, as evidenced by the explicit mention of the "The Protocols of the Elder of Zion," or statements labeling "Freemasons, The Rotary and Lions clubs" as "sabotage groups ... behind the drug trade and alcoholism in all its kinds." Some experts and advocacy groups believe that statements by some Hamas leaders display similar conspiratorial influences, though Hamas officials are clear to describe the conflict with Israel as political and not religious."
Hamas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



 Hamas is a rebel group. No question about it


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



More camel crap. 
Hamas is all about establishing an Islamic state in Israel and beyond.
"Based on the principles of Islamic fundamentalism gaining momentum throughout the Arab world in the 1980s, Hamas was founded in 1987 (during the First Intifada) as an offshoot of the Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood. Co-founder Sheik Ahmed Yassin stated in 1987 and the Hamas Charter affirmed in 1988 that Hamas was founded to liberate Palestine from Israeli occupation and to establish an Islamic state in the area that is now Israel, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip."
Hamas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Got link?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Hamas is an rebel group against Israel. That's it.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Now you're being silly, Princess. 
I mean not all of the 700,000 Arab "refugees" or perhaps even most were long-time residents with land rights. But you knew that didn't you.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



There are no Jews in Gaza, Princess. Nada. Ziltch. None.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

georgephillip said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


You got all 3 right, Tonto! You win 3 seegars!


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 7, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


No bout adoubt it.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



All of Israel I'm not talking about Gaza. Jews in Israel today most don't have a connection.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





> Charter affirmed in 1988 that Hamas was founded to *liberate Palestine from Israeli occupation* and to establish an Islamic state in the area that is now Israel, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip."



Indeed, they are a liberation organization.

Hamas did say, however, that they would not impose Islamic law because the people won't have it.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

from: BecauseIKnow  
Do you have any *connection to Gaza*? And I don't mean being Jewish

from: Sayit
I have no connection to many of the places I visit, Princess, and they don't try to separate my head from the rest of my body. 



BecauseIKnow said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




Now that's just plain silly, Princess, and this conversation was about your Gaza comment (above, in bold) which you deviously cut but I replaced.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I never said anything about Islamic law, Princess. 
I simply posted Hamas own words:
"Hamas was founded to liberate Palestine from Israeli occupation and *to establish an Islamic state in the area that is now Israel, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip*."


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Refusal to officially recognize Hamas as a terrorist organization: The UN, Russia and the Arab states do not view Hamas as a terrorist organization.

Hamas - Reut Institute


----------



## toastman (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jeeze, I wonder why the Arab states don't view Hamas as a terrorist organization


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



They do not get duped by Israeli propaganda.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your link does not support your claim:
"Hamas is recognized as a national liberation organization by the UN."


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yep


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I don't bookmark everything I read. If you don't believe me, so what?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





Yeah ... that must be the reason.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 7, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I'll take that to mean you were lying again. 
Of course, you can still post something which supports your claim but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Good idea.


----------

